# Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3



## offense80 (3. März 2015)

Es soll mal wieder so weit sein, das sich die Piraten, Seebären, Leichtwassermatrosen, also eigentlich alle Chaoten die hier rumdümpeln, mal wieder einen tollen Tag auf dem Wasser gönnen wollen.Nach erfolgreicher Suche haben wir jetzt für den 18.04. Plätze auf der Antares bekommen, die für uns sogar abgesteckt werden. Auf diesem Weg noch mal vielen Dank für deine Hilfe Daniel. Ich kann nur vor vergangenen Touren sagen, das sie immer ein tolles Erlebnis waren, und Kameradschaft unter den Boardies groß geschrieben wurde. Natürlich begrüßen wir auch gern neue Boardies die an dieser Tour gern teilnehmen wollen. 

P.S. Wenn jemand nicht genügend, unfängige, hässliche oder gar keine Pilker hat, kann er sich vertrauensvoll an Rolf wenden. Dann klappt es auch mit dem Nachbarn...ääääh, mit dem Dorsch meine ich natürlich


http://www.hochseeangeln-antares.de/antares.html

Nils hat auf der MS Antares angerufen und mal nachgefragt. Man sagte ihm das der Urlaubsangelschein auf der Antares NICHT gebraucht wird. Nur die Fischereiabgabe!!!



Teilnehmer:

1. Offense80 ( Der Teufel persönlich ) #6
2. NilsBarmstedt ( Scherge Nr.1 ) #6
3. Angelnrolfman ( Pilkerpapst ) #6
4. Lausi 97( der aus dem Rauch kam )#6
5. Dorschjaeger 75 ( die rechte Hand des Teufels )#6
6. Skizza ( Der Dorschflüsterer ) #6
7. HeinBlöd ( Scherge Nr. 2 ) #6
8. Yupii ( Der seine Tochter mit Manuel knutschen lässt ) #6
9. Manuel (der mit Yupii`s Tochter knutscht) #6
10. Der Mächtige ( Scherge Nr.5 )#6
11. Jesse J( Scherge Nr. 3 )#6
12. Michael S ( Scherge Nr. 6 )#6
13. Franky D ( Grisu der Drache "ich werde Feuerwehrmann" ) #6
14. Thorsten ( Scherge Nr. 9 ) #6
15. Daniel (der mit meiner Tochter knutscht ) Scherge Nr.4 #6
16. Reppi ( der Spontane )#6
17. Nobbi 1962 ( der ABBA 2014 Organisator )#6
18. Little Reppi ( Scherge Nr. 7 )#6
19. Arki2k ( Scherge Nr. 8 )#6

Nachrückliste:

1. Alex
2. 
3.


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

DABEI !! #6  (Danke Micha!!!)


----------



## lausi97 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> DABEI !! #6  (Danke Micha!!!)



Jupp icke och , sofern es am 18.oder 19. ist


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Dabei!! (Zumindest zu 99%)...


----------



## offense80 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Gern geschehen Rolf. Für deine Pilker MUSS man einfach Werbung machen #6

Und ich glaube Nils ist auch schon heiß wie Frittenfett auf die Dinger |supergri


----------



## lausi97 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Rolf, steht dein Angebot noch wegen Übernachtung?


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (3. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Die Blauort fährt im April von Laboe aus, oder? Mit einer Zusage muss ich auf das Datum warten 

Gruß


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Wenn Ihr einen Angelnovizen dabei haben wollt, wäre ich auch mit von der Partie. Bei Egbert auf'm Kutter immer gerne.


----------



## lausi97 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr einen Angelnovizen dabei haben wollt,.



Schergen sind immer gut............:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Schergen sind immer gut............:q



Freut mich; ich bringe auch die 11 mtr. Stippe mit  :g


----------



## Norbi (3. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Michael Du hast den Norbi vergessen,ich soll ja das Stöckchen werfen für den Lausi sagt Rolf:m


----------



## Franky D (3. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Wenn der terrmin passt bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Reppi (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich....:m


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Rolf, steht dein Angebot noch wegen Übernachtung?


 
na sichi !!


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Gern geschehen Rolf. Für deine Pilker MUSS man einfach Werbung machen #6
> 
> Und ich glaube Nils ist auch schon heiß wie Frittenfett auf die Dinger |supergri


 
Moin.....schön, dann sagt bitte früh genug bescheid. #6


----------



## lausi97 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> na sichi !!



Dankööööö


----------



## Yupii (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich dabe|wavey:|wavey:i + 1 Person.
Sollte die Tour am 11./12. April stattfinden, dann nur ich allein.


----------



## Yupii (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin.....schön, dann sagt bitte früh genug bescheid. #6



ÄH Rolf, waren die Pilker auf den Bildern *nicht* alle für mich;+


----------



## Yupii (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> na sichi !!


ich erscheine dann auch mal kurz bei dir und schreie euch in den Schlaf|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## offense80 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Sven, fragst du dann mal für den 18.04. nach wie es da aussieht? Denke mal, das Datum kristalisiert sich langsam als am besten passend für alle raus. 
 Solltest du keine Zeit haben, dann sag kurz bescheid, dann ruf ich bei Eggi an.


----------



## lausi97 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Sven, fragst du dann mal für den 18.04. nach wie es da aussieht? Denke mal, das Datum kristalisiert sich langsam als am besten passend für alle raus.
> Solltest du keine Zeit haben, dann sag kurz bescheid, dann ruf ich bei Eggi an.



Wo treibt der Bengel sich schon wieder rum......?

Sven:k,biddebidde ruf Eggi an und mach den Termin klar.........notfalls musst dich bü......:q


----------



## Jesse J (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Hallo!

 Ich bin zwar Neuling würde aber auch gerne mitkommen wenn das geht .

 Mfg Jörg


----------



## lausi97 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin zwar Neuling würde aber auch gerne mitkommen wenn das geht .
> 
> Mfg Jörg



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat.....................scherge 2:q:q:q


----------



## djoerni (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

wenn es denn sein muss, würde ich auch noch einen der Plätze nehmen.#h:q
Vorausgesetzt der Termin passt. 18.04. passt bei mir nicht.


----------



## Yupii (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Alte Frau Winter, du lebst ja doch noch#h


----------



## lausi97 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



djoerni schrieb:


> wenn es denn sein muss, würde ich auch noch einen der Plätze nehmen.#h:q
> Vorausgesetzt der Termin passt. 18.04. passt bei mir nicht.



It's alive..............


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin zwar Neuling würde aber auch gerne mitkommen wenn das geht .
> 
> Mfg Jörg


 
Moin Jörg, auch du bist herzlich willkommen #6............


----------



## lausi97 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Jörg, auch du bist herzlich willkommen #6............



So meinte ich......


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Hallo Lütt

Ich möchte auch mit zum Angeln.
Sagt mal bescheid wegen dem Datum davon hägt das bei mir ab.


Grüße aus den Norden
#6


----------



## lausi97 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Sven nu ruf an...........:m


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

soooo, wenn Micha jetzt die Liste updated, werden wir wohl auch auf 15 Mann kommen.......  #6.

Fehlt nur noch die Info von Sven / Egbert, dann können wir anfangen Haken zu schärfen und Vorfächer zu enttüddeln.


----------



## offense80 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Sven hat mich gerade angeschrieben das er momentan viel zu tun hat. Ich muss dann morgen anrufen und nachfragen wie es aussieht. Oder kann jetzt noch einer bei Eggi anrufen? Ich schaffe das heute nicht mehr. Wenn ich ihn morgen anrufe, werde ich erstmal 15 Plätze anmelden. Dann werden wir die Deadline für die Anmeldung auf den 22.03. legen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Sven hat mich gerade angeschrieben das er momentan viel zu tun hat. Ich muss dann morgen anrufen und nachfragen wie es aussieht. Oder kann jetzt noch einer bei Eggi anrufen? Ich schaffe das heute nicht mehr. Wenn ich ihn morgen anrufe, werde ich erstmal 15 Plätze anmelden. Dann werden wir die Deadline für die Anmeldung auf den 22.03. legen.


 
Moin Micha,
hört sich gut an......... schätze morgen sollte doch reichen.  Und der 22.03. sollte ausreichen. Good job !!!
(Nur für Lausi nicht so einfach, nicht dass er vor lauter "Nervosität" wieder anfängt Fussnägel zu kauen......... )


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Mensch Männer,

 ihr seid ja aufgeregter als ein Schwarm Teenies vor ihrem ersten Abtanzball. 
 Auf was hab ich mich als Angelnovize dort bloß eingelassen ?

 HeinBlöd - aka Scherge 1


----------



## offense80 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Das werden wir dir vorher nicht verraten....nicht das du sonst noch vorher abspringst 
Wir werden uns alle von unserer besten Seite zeigen. Ääääh, Lausi, Rolf, Yupii, Reppi, Sven....wir haben doch ne gute Seite oder?:#2:


----------



## offense80 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> (Nur für Lausi nicht so einfach, nicht dass er vor lauter "Nervosität" wieder anfängt Fussnägel zu kauen......... )



Solange es diesmal seine eigenen sind ist das ok


----------



## lausi97 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Das werden wir dir vorher nicht verraten....nicht das du sonst noch vorher abspringst
> Wir werden uns alle von unserer besten Seite zeigen. Ääääh, Lausi, Rolf, Yupii, Reppi, Sven....wir haben doch ne gute Seite oder?:#2:



|engel:


----------



## lausi97 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Solange es diesmal seine eigenen sind ist das ok



Psßsssssssst , nicht so laut, sonst wissen die anderen was wir im Kämmerlein getrieben haben.............|sagnix


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Noch mal'n Novizenkommentar...
 Bucht ihr mit 15 Mann den ganzen Kutter oder nur als Gruppe und der Rest wie gehabt ?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Hein,
Mit 15 Nasen auf der Blauort wäre natürlich nen  Traum,
Wird sich aber nicht umsetzen lassen... leider... nene, als Gruppe  und der Rest mit anderen Leuten...


----------



## Norbi (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Noch mal'n Novizenkommentar...
> Bucht ihr mit 15 Mann den ganzen Kutter oder nur als Gruppe und der Rest wie gehabt ?



Hein...das kann man machen....kommt auf Dein Taschengeld an:m


----------



## Jesse J (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

 Moin!
 Ich würde noch nen Angelkollegen mitbringen.
 Das Wäre der Micheal S. .
 Grüße aus dem Weserbergland !


----------



## lausi97 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich würde noch nen Angelkollegen mitbringen.
> Das Wäre der Micheal S. .
> Grüße aus dem Weserbergland !



:q scherge 3:q:q:q, nicht das du meinst ich hätte einen an der klatsche.......













es sind mindestens  4-5:q


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Jungs,wie wollen wir das denn Platztechnisch machen?  Mit 15 Nasen passen wir weder in den Bug , noch auf das Heck.... wollen wir dann direkt tapfer sein und alle unten in der Mitte stehen? Ist für die Gemeinschaft sicherlich das beste! ...


----------



## lausi97 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Jungs,wie wollen wir das denn Platztechnisch machen?  Mit 15 Nasen passen wir weder in den Bug , noch auf das Heck.... wollen wir dann direkt tapfer sein und alle unten in der Mitte stehen? Ist für die Gemeinschaft sicherlich das beste! ...



Jupp. .....


----------



## Yupii (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Jungs,wie wollen wir das denn Platztechnisch machen?  Mit 15 Nasen passen wir weder in den Bug , noch auf das Heck.... wollen wir dann direkt tapfer sein und alle unten in der Mitte stehen? Ist für die Gemeinschaft sicherlich das beste! ...


Du willst doch nur mit mir kuscheln


----------



## Reppi (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ok; ich nehme die Andrift-Seite


----------



## Yupii (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

auch dort bist du vor Lausi nicht sicher|uhoh:


----------



## lausi97 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> auch dort bist du vor Lausi nicht sicher|uhoh:



:l:k:l


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> auch dort bist du vor Lausi nicht sicher|uhoh:


Shit Uwe... jetzt hast mich ertappt :q 
haben uns ja auch schon ne halbe Ewigkeit  nicht mehr gesehen. .. da werden Bedürfnisse wach:q |bigeyes:q
aber zur Sache... ich glaube mit 15 passen wir auf eine Seite in der Mitte.. dann stehen wir alle beisammen. Finde ich am besten  und fairsten! !


----------



## Franky D (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Wahlweise wäre es eine Möglichkeit Bug und Heck zu nehmen und zum mittag hin dann wechseln


----------



## lausi97 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Mir ist das eigentlich wumpe, hauptsache ich sehe euch mal wieder und das wir spaß haben


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Shit Uwe... jetzt hast mich ertappt :q
> haben uns ja auch schon ne halbe Ewigkeit nicht mehr gesehen. .. da werden Bedürfnisse wach:q |bigeyes:q
> aber zur Sache... ich glaube mit 15 passen wir auf eine Seite in der Mitte.. dann stehen wir alle beisammen. Finde ich am besten und fairsten! !


 
Jupp Daniel, da stimme ich dir zu........ so sollten wir es auch meiner Meinung nach machen.#6 Faire Aufteilung....... 

Reppi, 
soweit ich mich erinnere, hat dir vorn der "Logenplatz" auf der letzten Tour mit der McFish auch nicht wirklich geholfen...... oder? |rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Reppi,
> soweit ich mich erinnere, hat dir vorn der "Logenplatz" auf der letzten Tour mit der McFish auch nicht wirklich geholfen...... oder? |rolleyes



pöse:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## offense80 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Schlechte Nachrichten....die Blauort ist bis Mai dicht an den Wochenenden....jetzt die Frage.....anderer Kutter selbes Datum oder selber Kutter anderes Datum.


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachrichten....die Blauort ist bis Mai dicht an den Wochenenden....jetzt die Frage.....anderer Kutter selbes Datum oder selber Kutter anderes Datum.


 

.... gleiches Datum anderer Kutter  #c.


----------



## lausi97 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> .... gleiches Datum anderer Kutter  #c.



Genau so un nich anners

Monika?


----------



## lausi97 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Hat da Boardie Beschu nicht iwie nen Kudder?


----------



## offense80 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich werde mal bei der Monika anrufen, die letzte Fahrt mit ihr war ja auch super....

 Noch andere Vorschläge? Würde aber sagen wir bleiben in Schleswig Holstein wegen der Fischereiabgabe


----------



## lausi97 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Hab den Bernd mal trotzdem angeschrieben.

Simone  in Eckernförde?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Wenn jetzt die grosse Kutter suche  losgeht, schmeiß ich mal die Südwind oder Karolinger in Burgstaaken ins Rennen. ... oder die Antje d in Maasholm...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Edit.... wenn das Datum bleibt wäre cool!!


----------



## offense80 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Könntest du denn da mal anrufen und fragen wie es an diesem Datum mit Plätzen aussieht? 

MS Monika 18. Kutter belegt  am 19. wären Plätze frei

MS Einigkeit niemanden erreicht

MS Karoline niemanden erreicht

Hai IV 18.  Kutter belegt


----------



## Franky D (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Einigkeit 
Monika
Südwind 
Und Karoline klingen alle gut 

Wie wäre es Alternativ mit einer platten Tour bei schollenbrandy


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Franky.... für platte sind wir zu viele Nasen. .. der nimmt glaub ich nur 6 oder 8 mit.... ausserdem will ICH Dorsch!!


----------



## djoerni (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

vor allem sind die Scheiben im April auch noch recht mager...


----------



## Franky D (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Franky.... für platte sind wir zu viele Nasen. .. der nimmt glaub ich nur 6 oder 8 mit.... ausserdem will ICH Dorsch!!



Will ich eigentlich auch!   dachte der nimmt 12 mit aber eine dorschtour wäre schon schicker


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Klingt ja fast so, als ob die Kapitäne hier mitlesen und in der westlichen Ostsee  SCHERGEN*ALARM* herrscht   ;+

 Fragt doch mal bei Claus Lutz an.
 Nur 'P' in Ecki-Town ist inzwischen  :c, seit sie dort im Hafen neu bauen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt die grosse Kutter suche losgeht, schmeiß ich mal die Südwind oder Karolinger in Burgstaaken ins Rennen. ... oder die Antje d in Maasholm...



Ich hatte mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt, daß die Antje wohl mit min. 12 Anglern lostuckert. Könnte klappen.

Was wäre denn sonst mit Ulrike in Strande ?
MS Nordland

Ihr Kahn steht zwar zum Verkauf und fährt nur noch selten, aber wenn sie eine gewisse Mindestbuchung hat, fährt sie wohl noch mal raus. Zumindest von den Aufbauten des Schiffes, finde ich es aus wurftechnischer Sicht, einen der Besten. Ausserdem 'ne hübsche Skipperin... auch wenn einige von Euch wohl lieber untereinander schmusen.... , wie Euer Angelnovize hier mit Erschrecken zwischen den Zeilen lesen musste |clown:


----------



## lausi97 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

auch wenn einige von Euch wohl lieber untereinander schmusen.... , wie Euer Angelnovize hier mit Erschrecken zwischen den Zeilen lesen musste |clown:[/QUOTE]


----------



## lausi97 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> ... auch wenn einige von Euch wohl lieber untereinander schmusen.... , wie Euer Angelnovize hier mit Erschrecken zwischen den Zeilen lesen musste |clown:



Tja, nu weißte ja auch wofür man Schergen hat.........:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Tja, nu weißte ja auch wofür man Schergen hat.........:q


 
 Zum Raufheben #c

 Ich meine der Dorsche......


----------



## lausi97 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Zum Raufheben #c
> 
> Ich meine der Dorsche......



Kaffee, Bier, Schnaps und Essen bringen, Gaffen, Bücken, Kniend, Dorsche putzen.......usw.:q
So'n Scherge is schon was feines.


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Kaffee, Bier, Schnaps und Essen bringen, Gaffen, Bücken, Kniend, Dorsche putzen.......usw.:q
> So'n Scherge is schon was feines.



Ach so !  Sag's doch gleich.

 Ich soll mich wie zu Hause fühlen :vik:


----------



## offense80 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Würdest du denn heute da mal anrufen und nachfragen wie es mit dem 18. aussieht? Und selbst wenn wir mehrere Kutter zur Auswahl haben, um so besser.....#6


----------



## offense80 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Da sind ja einige neue Schergen dabei he he.....ich hoffe die wissen, das sie morgens beim gemeinsamen Treffen eine Flasche "Schergenfeuerwasser" rumgehen lassen müssen...uuuups...wusstet ihr nicht? Na dann wisst ihr es jetzt :q

Denn nur so kann man sich in den elitären Club der Räuchermeister ( Lausi97 ), Pilkerherstellergötter ( Rolf ),        Alleswegangler ( Skizzza ), und Spinner ( ich ) "einkaufen"  :l:l:l


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Da sind ja einige neue Schergen dabei he he.....ich hoffe die wissen, das sie morgens beim gemeinsamen Treffen eine Flasche "Schergenfeuerwasser" rumgehen lassen müssen...uuuups...wusstet ihr nicht? Na dann wisst ihr es jetzt :q
> 
> Denn nur so kann man sich in den elitären Club der Räuchermeister ( Lausi97 ), Pilkerherstellergötter ( Rolf ), Alleswegangler ( Skizzza ), und Spinner ( ich ) "einkaufen" :l:l:l


 
......... na ja, "einkaufen" braucht sich ja keiner, nur unsere "Kräuterrunde" auf dem Parkplatz, um Neptun zu huldigen und um einen guten Tagesfang zu bitten, hat ja schon Tradition


----------



## lausi97 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Würdest du denn heute da mal anrufen und nachfragen wie es mit dem 18. aussieht? Und selbst wenn wir mehrere Kutter zur Auswahl haben, um so besser.....#6



Wen meinst den?


----------



## Reppi (6. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Vorne hat nichts gebracht, Rolf ? 
Du und dein Langzeitgedächnis; zwei Welten, die aufeinander prallen...
Also sollte es tatsächlich "Fehmarn" werden, bin ich wohl raus ; das ist ja ne Weltreise für mich !:c:c|rolleyes


----------



## offense80 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Wen meinst den?





 Hein meinte ich...habe vergessen es dazu zu schreiben |rotwerden


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Versuche nachher in Strande.


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Steht für den 18.4. bereits in Verhandlung für 'ne Vollcharter.
 In einer Woche noch mal nachfragen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> Vorne hat nichts gebracht, Rolf ?
> Du und dein Langzeitgedächnis; zwei Welten, die aufeinander prallen...
> Also sollte es tatsächlich "Fehmarn" werden, bin ich wohl raus ; das ist ja ne Weltreise für mich !:c:c|rolleyes


 
OT!!!!.......hm, ich (und auch Yupii und Sunny) können sich sehr gut an die letzte Tour erinnern . Ist aber auch nicht schlimm, soll ja kein "Wettkampf" sein, sondern ein gemeinsamer lustiger Tag #6
Wieso "Weltreise" ? Du weisst schon wo einige andere Kollegen herkommen, oder?  (Ich sag mal "Direktimport Sauerland" etc. )

Soll aber jedem selbst überlassen sein.......


----------



## Reppi (6. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

@Rolf
EINMAL besser gewesen....#6#6
Und......von hier kommend, bin ich eher bei dem Sauerland-Guru, als auf der Insel....

PS. na klar ist das nen Wettkampf; was bist Du wieder für eine Pussy...-))


----------



## offense80 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Was ist eigentlich mit Sven ? Wollte der auch mit, weil...man hört bzw liest hier gar nichts von ihm.


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Könntest du denn da mal anrufen und fragen wie es an diesem Datum mit Plätzen aussieht?
> 
> MS Monika 18. Kutter belegt am 19. wären Plätze frei
> 
> ...


 

 @ offense80 : Führst Du diese Liste weiter ?   Nur damit alle wissen, wer was gemacht hat ( oder nicht ). Hat schon jemand Simone oder Antje D. angefunkt ?
 Nordland - siehe meinen Kommentar weiter oben -


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Wo gerade das lustige Kuttersuchen |uhoh: im Gange ist.

 Gibt es eigentlich noch die Langeland I  in Laboe  ;+


----------



## lausi97 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Steht für den 18.4. bereits in Verhandlung für 'ne Vollcharter.
> In einer Woche noch mal nachfragen.



Steht in Verhandlungen? Was kostet denn ne Vollcharter, wäre ja ne alternative!


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Steht in Verhandlungen? Was kostet denn ne Vollcharter, wäre ja ne alternative!


 
 Bei unserer Teilnehmerzahl ~ 100,- Euro pro Nase, würde ich mal ganz grob schätzen.
 Wobei Vollcharter auch Bestattungsfahrt bedeuten kann oder speziell zur Kieler Woche - auch mal Firmen, die für Kunden eine Regattabegleitfahrt buchen oder so.


----------



## Skizzza (6. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Bei mir alles gut, ich bin nur studientechnisch stark eingebunden. Aber ich lese regelmäßig mit!
Wäre je nach Termin wohl auch dabei, haben uns ja schon viel zu lange nicht gesehen.


----------



## offense80 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich hab mir mal ne Liste ausgedruckt und hoffe, die ganzen Kutter nach und nach anrufen zu können.....es muss doch ein Schiff geben, welches noch Platz für uns alle hat :c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## offense80 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Und wenn nun gar kein Kutter genug Platz hat für uns.... wie wäre es wenn wir dann damit......

http://www.baltic-heiligenhafen.de/index.php/kutter-baltic-iii


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal ne Liste ausgedruckt und hoffe, die ganzen Kutter nach und nach anrufen zu können.....es muss doch ein Schiff geben, welches noch Platz für uns alle hat :c:c:c:c:c:c





HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Klingt ja fast so, als ob die Kapitäne hier mitlesen und in der westlichen Ostsee SCHERGEN*ALARM* herrscht ;+



Als ob ich es geahnt hätte...... #q


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Und wenn nun gar kein Kutter genug Platz hat für uns.... wie wäre es wenn wir dann damit......
> 
> http://www.baltic-heiligenhafen.de/index.php/kutter-baltic-iii


 
 Coole Geschichte, aber da wäre ich raus.


----------



## offense80 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

War auch erstmal nur ne Idee....


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin Moin|wavey:

bin auch aufer Suche , hab das ganze Netz durch, nach der Dicken Berta hat Auwa die mitgenommen?

Gibt es den Kutter noch in Laboe ?




Mfg Norbert


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin|wavey:
> 
> bin auch aufer Suche , hab das ganze Netz durch, nach der Dicken Berta hat Auwa die mitgenommen?
> 
> ...


 
 Da kommst Du ein bißchen zu spät.    Leider !


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> War auch erstmal nur ne Idee....


 
 Habe ja auch nur für mich geschrieben.
 Wenn die anderen das gut finden, ist es doch voll OK und vielleicht eine interessante/flexible Alternative.


----------



## offense80 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

War auch absolut nicht böse oder negativ gemeint


----------



## offense80 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Soooo...

folgendes habe ich bisher erreichen können

MS Simone (Eckernförde) 18. belegt  19. Plätze frei

MS Kehrheim 2 (Eckernförde)  18. belegt

MS Nordland (Strande) 18. belegt  19. Plätze frei

MS Langeland 1 (Strande) PLÄTZE FREI

MS Einigkeit 18. belegt

MS Karoline fährt nicht mehr

MS Hai IV belegt

MS Tanja belegt

MS Ostpreußen entscheidet sich Donnerstag

Jetzt brauch ich von euch möglichst schnell ne Antwort ob wir da mitfahren wollen oder ob ich weiter telefonieren soll.


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Die Langeland 1 wäre von meiner Seite OK.

 Liegt die aber nicht in Laboe ?
 ( Du schreibst Strande )


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Soooo...
> 
> folgendes habe ich bisher erreichen können
> 
> ...


MOINSEN MÄNNERS!
Also mir ist das unterm Strich eigentlich egal mit wem Wir starten! !
Hauptsache auf See und ein wenig fischen. ...
Also die Langeland fährt nicht ab Strand sondern ab Laboe und die Karoline fährt noch. Ist jetzt das zweite Schiff von Willi Lüdcke und startet ab Burgstaaken. ..


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

So,hab mich auch gerade nochmal ans Telefon geschwungen und bei der Antje D und Südwind/Karoline angerufen. ... leider Negativ!! Alles ausgebucht oder verchartert...
So langsam wird es eng mit Plätzen auf nem S-H Kutter...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Und weiter geht's. ... MS Silverland ausgebucht..... MS Antares aus Orth/Fehmarn 
entscheidet sich heute in den nächsten 3-4Std....


----------



## offense80 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Super, danke für deine Hilfe #6

Bei Anruf bei der Karoline sagte man mir sie fährt nicht mehr. Und ja, es ist Laboe....bin zu sehr im Stress lol


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Nochmal weiter geht's. ... auf der MS Antares könnten wir mit  15 Nasen unter kommen. Wir würden auch nen abgesperrten Bereich bekommen  (eine Seite?!?) so das wir alle nebeneinander stehen könnten. ... hab die Plätze jetzt erstmal fest geblockt.... also denke ich,da die Kutter Auswahl ja doch eher gering ist,das wir bis Mittwoch oder Donnerstag entscheiden sollten wo und mit wem wir starten. Falls wir uns gegen  die Antares entscheiden  würde ich dann nämlich stornieren ..
bis jetzt sind das ja eigentlich nur 2 Schiffe die am 18.4 noch Kapazitäten haben. 
MS Langeland 1 /Laboe   oder
MS Antares Orth/Fehmarn


----------



## lausi97 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Mach die Antares fest, mir ist datt nämlich auch  wumpe, und von die Kilometer 's auch.


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Micha, Daniel.....great Teamwork!!!!! #6#6


Antares....... bin auch dabei.


----------



## lausi97 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Noch was anderes, kann noch nen SH ler die Fischereiabgabemarken besorgen?Für die, die noch keine haben(ich).


----------



## lausi97 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Micha, Daniel.....great Teamwork!!!!! #6#6
> 
> 
> Antares....... bin auch dabei.



Aber genau....#6


----------



## offense80 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Antares...

BIN DABEI 

hauptsache mit euch Chaoten einen geilen Tag verbringen #6


----------



## offense80 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Am besten wäre es, wenn jetzt noch mal alle kurz Bescheid geben könnten, ob sie noch bzw. immer noch dabei sind, damit ich die Liste eventuell noch ändern kann oder muss.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Danke Danke Jungs.... wenn ich zeit habe, ist das kein Problem für mich hier unterstützend mitzuwirken!!... das mache ich sehr gerne!!
Zum Thema SH Fischereimarken... So gerne ich das auch im Vorfeld organisieren würde,aber ich glaube das wird nix, da man beim Erwerb seinen Fischereischein vorzeigen muss und die Nummer dann auf der Marke notiert wird... Das jetzt aber ohne Gewähr der 100%igen Sicherheit! !.... hab ich mich noch nie mit  beschäftigt,  da ich diese Marke  nicht brauche.
Ich denke auch das wir jetzt nochmal alle abstimmen sollten mit wem wir jetzt starten... ich glaube sehr viel mehr alternativen werden sich da nicht mehr ergeben. .... als Deadline würde ich jetzt mal heute in 14 Tagen  ansetzen. .. bis dahin sollte das eigentlich jeder  geklärt haben und wissen ob er dabei ist oder nicht...
Wie gesagt, mir ist das Egal mit welchem  Schiff wir fahren, obwohl ich die Antares  ganz leicht favorisieren  würde...


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Tach Männers, schaut mal hier......

https://service.schleswig-holstein.de/verwaltungsportal/fvp/fv/MELUR/Fischerei/?sid=19#

geht auch online?!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Rolf der alte Fuchs!!... Daumen hoch!!.... dann ist das ja schon geklärt!


----------



## offense80 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich bin der Meinung das musste ich letztes mal auch ( bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher). Das einzige was mich ein wenig verwundert hat war, das ich bei Mega Angelcenter Martin für die Marke 12.50 Euro bezahlt habe und nicht 10 Euro.....


----------



## Franky D (7. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich bin aufjedefall dabei wenn mir mein Chef am Montag den Urlaub genehmigt


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das musste ich letztes mal auch ( bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher). Das einzige was mich ein wenig verwundert hat war, das ich bei Mega Angelcenter Martin für die Marke 12.50 Euro bezahlt habe und nicht 10 Euro.....


 
Moin Micha, das kann ganz gut sein......... z.B. für den dänischen Angelschein, der eigentlich einen festen Preis hat, nehmen einige Händler /z.B. DS in Flensburg mehrere Euro Aufschlag als Bearbeitungsgebühr........ einerseits finde ich es OK, wenn sie sich ihre Mühe bezahlen lassen, andererseits ist es eine feste staatliche Abgabe, die meiner Meinung nach überall gleich viel kosten sollte....... #c


----------



## offense80 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Das stimmt....aber wenn ich mir auch seinen Arbeitsaufwand in den Sinn rufe....Marke aus der Mappe nehmen, beschriften, auf meinen Zettel kleben.....da kann ich froh sein das er nur 2,50 Euro Aufschlag genommen hat


----------



## offense80 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich freu mich schon so sehr auf die Tour das könnt ihr euch nicht vorstellen.....
Jetzt wo der Kutter fest ist, hoffe ich nur, dass der Wind den Tag auch mitspielt, sodass wir auch raus fahren können.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon so sehr auf die Tour das könnt ihr euch nicht vorstellen.....
> Jetzt wo der Kutter fest ist, hoffe ich nur, dass der Wind den Tag auch mitspielt, sodass wir auch raus fahren können.


Das glaube ich ungesehen! !!.... bin auch Heiss wie Frittenfett mal wieder mit netten Leuten nen paar Fische auf die Planken zu legen!!
Wollen wir denn jetzt die ANTARES  fest machen? ?
Weil NOCH steht ja zumindest die LANGELAND im Raum! !... ich will hier niemanden irgendwas aufdrängen!! Habe halt lediglich bei der ANTARES mal "Nägel mit Köpfen " gemacht.... Die Plätze werden bestimmt nicht mehr auf den Kuttern je länger wir warten... aber in Stein gemeißelt soll das nun nicht sein...


----------



## offense80 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Klar, hatte ich so verstanden das wir das fest machen. Und Rolf und Lausi hatte ja auch schon ihr ok gegeben. 

In diesem Sinne

Mach fest den Kahn.


----------



## lausi97 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

18.4 auf der Antares?Mach fest Daniel,bin auf jeden dabei.Freu mir wie bolle,Spaß haben und vielleicht und evtl. nen Fisch fangen#6#6


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ist fest Jungs!!.... aber warten wir nochmal nen paar andere Meinungen ab....


----------



## Yupii (7. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Bescheid:vik:
Yupii 2 heisst Manuel, ist mein Schwiegersohn.

@ Daniel
Good Job#6#6
Schön, dass wir uns nach so langer Zeit mal wiedersehen


----------



## lausi97 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Schergen 1-3 gebt mal laut.....


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> sodass wir auch raus fahren können.



und auch wieder REIN kommen ..... :q


Wenn alle anderen Kutter frei wären, wäre die Antares nicht meine allererste Wahl, aber so sei es.
Der Kahn ist zweitrangig, wichtiger ist ein lustiger + schöner Tag auf See.

Nur noch eine Frage : Auf der antares.www steht was von saisonal auf Dorsch / Plattfisch / Hering / Hornhecht.
Und von Pilken / Naturköderangeln.
Das wird doch eine reine Dorschtour im alten Sinne, oder ?

Nicht das wir über den Scheibengründen dümpeln und keiner hat Watti oder Seeringler dabei |gr:


----------



## offense80 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Das sollte man auf jeden Fall vorher mal in Erfahrung bringen. Weiß einer, wie es da mit Parkplätzen aussieht?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moinsen, 
@Uwe... yo,ich freu mich auch schon mega,das wir uns mal wieder sehen!!... ist bestimmt schon 3-4Jahre her!...
@Hein.... die Antares behandel ich eigentlich immer ein wenig Stiefmütterlich bei meiner  Tourplanung... War vor 4-5Jahren mal mit Ihr los... Tour war ok... inzwischen gab es einen Eignerwechsel und am Schiff hat sich auch was getan. ... schauen wir mal wie es wird. Was für ne Tour das wird bring ich noch in Erfahrung! !!... guter Einwand von Dir!!
@Offense... Parken kannst du normalerweise  in Orth direkt vorm Kutter!!!... War länger nicht mehr dort, und kann zur aktuellen Situation gar nix sagen... aber auch das bekommen ich noch raus!!...


----------



## offense80 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Wat für ein bomben Wetter heute... und ich Vollhorst hab mir noch keine Marke geholt. Bei uns läuft der Stint auf Hochtouren und bei mir der Akku vom Pc, na vielen Dank. Wenn das so weiter geht, schreibt mich mein Arzt noch krank wegen Depressionen, die man nur mit angeln auskurieren kann....|supergri

Ich hoffe, der Rest der sich angemeldeten, sagt hier auch bald bescheid, ob es bei ihnen klar geht.....bin da aber guter Hoffnung


----------



## Franky D (8. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Wer von euch ist denn vorher schon vor Ort und hat Lust eine kleine vorab Tour mit kutter, kleinboot oder der wathose zu starten?


----------



## lausi97 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Micha,wer ist denn Mitfahrer nr.14?Und wenn du willst,kümmer ich mich um Scherge 4|splat2:|smash:|jump:,hab da noch andere möglichkeiten jemanden verschwinden zu lassen:q:q:q:q


----------



## offense80 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Nr. 14 ( Thorsten ) ist ein Kollege on mir, der sich das auch gern mal antuen möchte. Den Titel (der mit den Verrückten tanzt ) kommt daher, das er im AKO arbeitet. Vielen anderen auch als  Ochsenzoll bekannt.  

 Und wegen Scherge Nr. 4...... er ist auf Bewährung mit. Wenn er mehr fängt wie ich ( was ja für keinen ein Problem sein sollte ) kann er sich abschminken das er irgendwann mal meine Tochter heiratet. Fängt er weniger.....darf er bleiben.


----------



## offense80 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

@ Franky D

 kommen leider erst Sa. morgen da hin, bei mir wird das also nix mit vorher....aber anhand deiner Frage gehe ich davon aus, das du den Urlaub genehmigt bekommen hast, und ich dich fest einplanden kann,für die Tour?!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Mannmannmann Jungs!... das wird ja die reinste Schergen Tour hier!!! 
Aber wenigstens haben wir die 15Plätze VORLÄUFIG belegt!!... mal gucken ob das so bleibt bzw. die restlichen Nasen noch Ihr GO geben...
@Franky
Da wir ja jetzt die ANTARES fest gemacht haben, kann ich's ja sagen.... Ich hab die Woche vom 13-18.4 Urlaub und bin sowieso auf der Insel zum Mefo fischen und Brandeln. Ne Kuttertour vorweg ist eigentlich auch geplant. .. 
Treffen sollte also kein Problem sein! !! Wann und wie würdest du denn anreisen und  nächtigen? ?
Plant noch jemand von Euch nen Tag mehr ein für die Tour??


----------



## Jesse J (9. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

 Moin!
 Sry, hatte am WE keine Zeit , auf der Arbeit geht das besser  .
 Scherge 3 und Michael S. kommen mit ! 
 Ich habe da noch nen angebrochenen "Matjesschluck", den könnt ihr haben, ekeliges Zeug  .
 Na, ich werde was besseres mitbringen, irgendwas klares . 
 Hat da von euch schon jemand mal übernachtet? Da wir 3 St. Fahrzeit haben würden wir dann lieber nach der Tour direkt bei denen nächtigen.
 lg Jörg


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moinsen Jesse...
Schön das von Euch auch das GO kommt! ! Wie es mit der  Übernachtung bei denen Aussieht  kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen,  aber das wird für ne Nacht sicherlich gehen!!
Müsstest Du dann vielleicht direkt mit denen abklären. Für 67€ (Tour+Übernachtung ) kann man sicherlich nicht viel verkehrt machen.


----------



## Ines (9. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich wünsche euch eine fischige Tour - kann leider nicht, und zu spät gesehen. Aber bei der Zusammensetzung wird das bestimmt lustig! #6


----------



## offense80 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Danke Ines.....dann kannst du mir diesmal wenigstens nicht den Platz 3 streitig machen


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Ines schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch eine fischige Tour - kann leider nicht, und zu spät gesehen. Aber bei der Zusammensetzung wird das bestimmt lustig! #6


Schade Ines!.. aber kann man nix machen. ... beim nächsten mal dann wieder. .. aber sag mal, ich meine mal gelesen zu haben,das Du ne Tour mit der Antares gemacht hast??!??... War das schon unter dem neuen Eigner? Kannst da was berichten? ?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

So, ich hab gerade mal bei der ANTARES  angerufen. .. ES GEHT 100%IG  AUF DORSCH!!
nix Plattfisch oder sonstiges. ...  also  Männer!!... husch husch Pilker polieren!!
Apropos Pilker. .. Rolf,bringst du zufällig auch ein paar Muster aus deiner "Hexenküche " mit?..


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> So, ich hab gerade mal bei der ANTARES angerufen. .. ES GEHT 100%IG AUF DORSCH!!
> nix Plattfisch oder sonstiges. ... also Männer!!... husch husch Pilker polieren!!
> Apropos Pilker. .. Rolf,bringst du zufällig auch ein paar Muster aus deiner "Hexenküche " mit?..


 
Moin Daniel, 
na klar mach ich das..........  (wenn du mir deine e-mail Adresse per PN schickst, kann ich dir mal ein "PDF" schicken , dann kannst du dir die Dinger mal anschauen.) 
Besser ist noch, wenn man die mal in der Hand hat........ machen wir dann am 18.04. #6


----------



## lausi97 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Besser ist noch, wenn man den mal in der Hand hat........ machen wir dann am 18.04. #6



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes:k:k


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes:k:k[/QUOTE
> .......ne ne mein Lieber, hatte geschrieben "die mal in der Hand", nicht "den mal in der Hand"...... warte mal ab|evil: ()


----------



## lausi97 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> lausi97 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes:k:k[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## offense80 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Wie soll das nur am 18. werden mit euch :q:q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Ich habe da noch nen angebrochenen "Matjesschluck", den könnt ihr haben, ekeliges Zeug  .


 
 Meinste das Zeug von Henning aus Glückstadt ?


----------



## lausi97 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Wie soll das nur am 18. werden mit euch :q:q:q



Kuschelig


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin, wie wollen wir das mit der Platzwahl machen? Losen? 


Wie ist das mit dem Fahrpreis? Wollen wir den morgens vorher einsammeln? (Passend mitbringen wäre von Vorteil )


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Listen update........

Reppi nicht dabei? 
(Laut seiner Aussage ist es ihm wohl zu weit?! #c)

Norbi ist bestimmt dabei, oder? #6


----------



## Jesse J (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin!

 @ Rolf: Da ich keine Pilker habe und mir vor Ort das Angelgerät leihen muss wäre es schön mit Dir ins Geschäft zu kommen. Ist da was in Sachen Pilker zu machen?

 lg Jörg


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> @ Rolf: Da ich keine Pilker habe und mir vor Ort das Angelgerät leihen muss wäre es schön mit Dir ins Geschäft zu kommen. Ist da was in Sachen Pilker zu machen?
> 
> lg Jörg


 
Moin Jörg, na klar....... schick mir doch mal deine e-mail Adresse .
Ich werde dir die "Fängigen" auch markieren..........#6


----------



## lausi97 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> @ Rolf: Da ich keine Pilker habe und mir vor Ort das Angelgerät leihen muss wäre es schön mit Dir ins Geschäft zu kommen. Ist da was in Sachen Pilker zu machen?
> 
> lg Jörg



Was brauchst  denn an Gerät?Rute und Rolle kannst von mir haben, hab genuch.


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Was brauchst denn an Gerät?Rute und Rolle kannst von mir haben, hab genuch.


 
Sauber Lausi....... jetzt bekommt er noch 4-5 Pilker und ist gewappnet #6


----------



## lausi97 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin, wie wollen wir das mit der Platzwahl machen? Losen?
> 
> 
> Wie ist das mit dem Fahrpreis? Wollen wir den morgens vorher einsammeln? (Passend mitbringen wäre von Vorteil )



Losen is doof, lass uns doch einfach gucken. Bezahlung würde  ich sagen , vorab Überweisung an Daniel, dann springt auch so schnell keiner ab.


----------



## lausi97 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Sauber Lausi....... jetzt bekommt er noch 4-5 Pilker und ist gewappnet #6



So ist es, und als Scherge geht er tauchen und macht uns beiden  die Fische an Haken .......


----------



## offense80 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Listen update........
> 
> Reppi nicht dabei?
> (Laut seiner Aussage ist es ihm wohl zu weit?! #c)
> ...



Hab von Reppi leider noch nix gehört...warte voller Sehnsucht darauf.

Norbi will mir in den nächsten Tagen bescheid geben, ob er mit kommt, da mal wieder ein Kh Aufenthalt ansteht 
Ich hoffe aber das es bei ihm klappt.

Zum Thema Plätze....gute Frage nächste Frage. Denke mal, da wir an der Seite stehen, ist es egal wo wir stehen. ICH WILL AN DIE SPITZE :q ..... das sollten wir aber alles direkt am Schiff abklären denke ich mal.


----------



## Yupii (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Was brauchst  denn an Gerät?Rute und Rolle kannst von mir haben, hab genuch.


Gut, dann nehme ich von dir die Rocke mit der Biomaster


----------



## lausi97 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> Gut, dann nehme ich von dir die Rocke mit der Biomaster



|krach:|evil:|supergri


----------



## offense80 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Gesagt ist gesagt Lausi


----------



## Yupii (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Gesagt ist gesagt Lausi


Sieste Sauerländer, selbst schuld:vik::vik:


----------



## offense80 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Wie ist das eigentlich für die Leute OHNE Angelschein, die nicht aus SH kommen.... Die brauchen ja dann den Urlaubsangelschein. Müssen die ZUSÄTZLICH noch die Jahresabgabe von 10 Euro zahlen oder sind die da schon mit drin?


----------



## lausi97 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> Sieste Sauerländer, selbst schuld:vik::vik:



Halloooooooooooo, ich lese mit.......|motz:|motz:|motz:


----------



## Skizzza (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Nein ist nicht mit drin, Fischereiabgabe ist zusätzlich erforderlich


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Nein ist nicht mit drin, Fischereiabgabe ist zusätzlich erforderlich


 
Moin Sven, schön von dir zu hören #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

@HeinBlöd / Olaf.........

ich pack hier mal ein paar Bilder mit den dazugehörenden Drillingen rein, dann kannst du mal vergleichen. 

Guckst du........

das Erste ist ein 65Gr. mit Drilling Grösse 2 (nicht 2/0 )
der Zweite ist ein 50Gr auch mit Drilling Grösse 2
der Dritte ist ein 45Gr mit Drilling Grösse 1

ab 85 / 90Gr nehme ich die 2/0 Drillinge)


----------



## Jesse J (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

PN an Lausi und Rolf sind raus .

 Danke euch !!


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Jesse J schrieb:


> PN an Lausi und Rolf sind raus .
> 
> Danke euch !!


 
Antwort ist auf dem Weg


----------



## lausi97 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> @HeinBlöd / Olaf.........
> 
> ich pack hier mal ein paar Bilder mit den dazugehörenden Drillingen rein, dann kannst du mal vergleichen.
> 
> ...



:l:l:k:k


----------



## offense80 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Sven, weißt du wo man den Urlaubsangelschein online bekommen kann? Finde immer nur die Fischereiabgabe für SH

OK HAT SICH ERLEDIGT...... war mal wieder blind wie ein Maulwurf |rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden


----------



## lausi97 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Sven, weißt du wo man den Urlaubsangelschein online bekommen kann? Finde immer nur die Fischereiabgabe für SH
> 
> OK HAT SICH ERLEDIGT...... war mal wieder blind wie ein Maulwurf |rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden



Hage, de Maulwurfen guck se Dorschen|supergri


----------



## offense80 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Haga Gage Dorschn...Rapante Rapante lasn Haare rante


----------



## Yupii (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Urlaubsangelschein aber nur für die, die keinen blauen Lappen haben.


----------



## offense80 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

In Hamburg ist der grüüün, das heißt auf Wiederseeeehn... oder so geht doch das Lied lol.

Daniel (der der meine Tochter knutscht ) hat noch keinen Angelschein,daher braucht er ja den. Was machen die Leute eigentlich die in SH wohnen, aber keinen Angelschein haben? Auch nur den Urlaubsschein kaufen? Fischereiabgabe müsste ja für die wegfallen oder?


----------



## Yupii (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> In Hamburg ist der grüüün, das heißt auf Wiederseeeehn... oder so geht doch das Lied lol.



Hast du an ner Schnappesflasche gerochen?:q:q


----------



## offense80 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Fünününü :#2::#2::#2::#2::#2:


----------



## lausi97 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Fünününü :#2::#2::#2::#2::#2:



Holladihitti.......


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> @HeinBlöd / Olaf.........
> 
> ich pack hier mal ein paar Bilder mit den dazugehörenden Drillingen rein, dann kannst du mal vergleichen.
> 
> ...


 
 Rolf, danke.
 In der Verhältnismäßigkeit zwischen Drillinggröße und Pilkerkörper sehen die wirklich auf den Fotos etwas 'passender' aus. Kann sein, daß die, die ich habe, originär mit Gr.4 ausgerüstet waren ;+. Nachdem ich mal ~ 20 Aussteiger an einem Tag hatte #q, bin ich aber dazu übergegangen, alle mit 2/0 aufzurüsten. Wohl auch eine Glaubensfrage, aber ich bilde mir ein, daß die Anzahl der Aussteiger seitdem geringer ist. 
 Fischt Du selber Deine Pilker 'natur' oder auch mal mit 
 Okti-Beifänger ?
- Falls zu 'intim' die Frage - sonst via P/N -


----------



## offense80 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Intim gibbet bei Rolf nicht....der liebt die Öffentlichkeit :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Daniel (der der meine Tochter knutscht ) *hat noch keinen Angelschein*,


 
 Und so etwas lässt Du Deine Tochter knutschen ?  
|kopfkrat #d        |supergri


----------



## lausi97 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Haga Gage Dorschn...Rapante Rapante lasn Haare rante



Neneneneeee, gepilkte, gepilkte lasn Rolfis Pilker ranter. ....


----------



## lausi97 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Und so etwas lässt Du Deine Tochter knutschen ?
> |kopfkrat #d        |supergri



Uhhhhh, verbotener Tiefschlag :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Rolf, danke.
> In der Verhältnismäßigkeit zwischen Drillinggröße und Pilkerkörper sehen die wirklich auf den Fotos etwas 'passender' aus. Kann sein, daß die, die ich habe, originär mit Gr.4 ausgerüstet waren ;+. Nachdem ich mal ~ 20 Aussteiger an einem Tag hatte #q, bin ich aber dazu übergegangen, alle mit 2/0 aufzurüsten. Wohl auch eine Glaubensfrage, aber ich bilde mir ein, daß die Anzahl der Aussteiger seitdem geringer ist.
> Fischt Du selber Deine Pilker 'natur' oder auch mal mit
> Okti-Beifänger ?
> - Falls zu 'intim' die Frage - sonst via P/N -


 
Moin Olaf, kein Geheimnis........ ich fische meistens die Pilker solo. (Habe aber auch Vorfächer dabei, falls nix anderes geht )


----------



## offense80 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Und so etwas lässt Du Deine Tochter knutschen ?
> |kopfkrat #d        |supergri



Das wird dann vielleicht ne "Hochseengelentsorgungstour" für ihn hehehe


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Das wird dann vielleicht ne "Hochseengelentsorgungstour" für ihn hehehe


 
 Hab auch 'ne Tochter....

 War kein 'Tiefschlag', wie Lausi meinte, eher 'Verstehen'........


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Olaf, kein Geheimnis........ ich fische meistens die Pilker solo. (Habe aber auch Vorfächer dabei, falls nix anderes geht )


 
 Rolf, danke für die Info.
 Ich meinte damit mehr einen kleinen ( extra ) Kopfdrilling am Pilker, als die Vorfächer im eigentlichen Sinne.


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Rolf, danke für die Info.
> Ich meinte damit mehr einen kleinen ( extra ) Kopfdrilling am Pilker, als die Vorfächer im eigentlichen Sinne.


 

........ ach soooooo, nein auch ohne den #6


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Hallo 
Iich war nun mal ein Abend nicht online und schon ist alles beschlossen. In einer Art ist das gut aber andersrum finde ich das nicht so toll das ich da dann übergangen wurde. Na ja ich kann es nun nicht mehr ändern .

grüße


----------



## offense80 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> Hallo
> Iich war nun mal ein Abend nicht online und schon ist alles beschlossen. In einer Art ist das gut aber andersrum finde ich das nicht so toll das ich da dann übergangen wurde. Na ja ich kann es nun nicht mehr ändern .
> 
> grüße



;+;+;+;+;+ stehe scheinbar gerade auf dem Schlauch...hilf mir mal bitte


----------



## offense80 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ok jetzt hab ich wieder den Faden gefunden. Könntest du denn am 18.04. ? 
Sonst versuchen wir noch einen Platz dazu zu buchen. Und du warst am 04.03. online und heute haben wir den 10.03......das ist aber mehr als nur ein Tag grins


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ok jetzt hab ich wieder den Faden gefunden. Könntest du denn am 18.04. ?
> Sonst versuchen wir noch einen Platz dazu zu buchen. Und du warst am 04.03. online und heute haben wir den 10.03......das ist aber mehr als nur ein Tag grins


 

..........hm, die Mehrheit sagt 18.04. mit der Antares. Wen haben wir jetzt übergangen? #c Hätte sich die Mehrheit anders als z.B. ich entschieden, wäre das eben so......... da komm ich nicht ganz mit, verstehe das nicht|rolleyes|rolleyes . #c(ein oder sechs Tage nicht online ist schon ein gewisser Unterschied|bigeyes)


----------



## offense80 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Und warum schreibt DER MÄCHTIGE jetzt nicht weite hier mit um das "Problem" zu lösen?????


----------



## Ines (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



> ich meine mal gelesen zu haben,das Du ne Tour mit der Antares gemacht  hast??!??... War das schon unter dem neuen Eigner? Kannst da was  berichten? ?



Ja, der neue Eigner ist Rio - bzw. seine Frau - Rio war ja auch vorher schon jahrelang als Bootsmann an Bord, und ich kann ihn und die Antares nur empfehlen. Freundlich, lustig - und die Fischgründe kennt der Kapitän auch.

Das wird bestimmt gut auf der Antares. #6

Ach ja, und ich habe ja als Beifänger statt Jigs mit Twistern auch gerne mal ein kurzes Vorfach mit großem bunten Plättchen und Haken mit Wattwurm dran - dann gibt's neben den Dorschen auch mal ein paar Plattfische. Manchmal rettet mir das den Angeltag. (meine Erfahrung: rot für Plattfisch, grellgrün für Dorsch)


----------



## offense80 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Update auf Seite 1 in Sachen 

Urlaubsangelschein !


----------



## Yupii (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Wollte unser Svenja:q nicht auch noch mit auf Tour?


----------



## lausi97 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> Wollte unser Svenja:q nicht auch noch mit auf Tour?



Die rennt warscheinlich im rot Miniröckchen über de Strandpromenade :q


----------



## offense80 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Wenn der eine oder andere noch mit will, kann man ja versuchen, Plätze nachzubestellen. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie viele Plätze noch frei waren an unserem Termin....wenn wir aufstocken können, erweitere ich gern die Liste.


----------



## Skizzza (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Passt bloß auf Jungs! Wer frech wird, wird in der Rettungsinsel hinterhergeschleppt und darf von da aus angeln!:g
Wobei ich dann glaube, dass nach spätestens 2 Stunden keiner mehr auf dem Kahn ist, sondern alle auf der Insel :q

Könnte mich jemand bei der Tour auf dem Weg nach oben denn einsammeln? Das würde meine Chancen, doch mitzukommen, wesentlich erhöhen|wavey:


----------



## lausi97 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Passt bloß auf Jungs! Wer frech wird, wird in der Rettungsinsel hinterhergeschleppt und darf von da aus angeln!:g



Artig Kollega, sonst bissu  der erste ........


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Hallo

So nun bin ich da ich muß viel und lange arbeiten, das Geld ist trotz alle dem wenig #d
Ich hätte am 18. Zeit weis nun aber nicht ob noch platz ist.
Macht euch keinen Kopf ich bleib dann zu Hause und werde Brandungsangeln machen. Beim nächsten mal will ich aber mitspielen wenn ich darf

grüße a.d. Norden


----------



## offense80 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Vielleicht kann "Daniel Dorschjaeger" noch mal auf der Antares anrufen und 2-3 Plätze dazubekommen, das wäre doch super wenn es klappt.....wie ich von Nils gehört habe, sollen noch Plätze frei sein.


----------



## lausi97 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Micha, 15 Plätze sind doch fest.Und soweit ich weiß, fährt Reppi nich mit , so könnte doch der Mächtige|engel: aka Scherge 5:q mitfahren.


----------



## lausi97 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Sonst noch wer ohne Fahrschein?Bitte melden.


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Juhu
ich bin dann dabei

bitte nochmal genau wann und wo
und was ist mit bezahlen

grüße :q:q:q


----------



## offense80 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Na dann werde ich das gleich mal ändern.....hab ich das mit Reppi überlesen bei dem ganzen Schwachsinn den wir hier dauernd schreiben? :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Na dann werde ich das gleich mal ändern.....hab ich das mit Reppi überlesen bei dem ganzen Schwachsinn den wir hier dauernd schreiben? :q


 
Schwachsinn...... so so|evil: ()


----------



## HeinBlöd (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Sonst noch wer ohne Fahrschein?Bitte melden.



Dachte Du verteilst nur Angeln #6
Aber wenn's den Fahrschein mit dazu gibt, umso besser :vik:


----------



## lausi97 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Na dann werde ich das gleich mal ändern.....hab ich das mit Reppi überlesen bei dem ganzen Schwachsinn den wir hier dauernd schreiben? :q



Was für 'n Schwachsinn?Ich weiß von nix. ......|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> Juhu
> ich bin dann dabei
> 
> bitte nochmal genau wann und wo
> ...



Na siehste, nen Büschen biddebidde machen und schon wirst zum Schergen befördert:q


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

haaallo

Ihr schreibt aber wirklich ein wenig Blödsinn da soll erst mal einer durchsteigen.

der sich wundert#c


----------



## lausi97 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> bitte nochmal genau wann und wo
> und was ist mit bezahlen



18.4  MS Antares Orth auf Fehmarn und bezahlen 15x35=525€:q,











Spässgen, bezahlen müssen wa noch ausknobeln, mir wäre die Variante mit Vorauszahlung an Micha oder Daniel am liebsten, dann springt so schnell keiner ab oder er sorgt für Ersatz. Haben wir die letzten Touren doch auch so gemacht.


----------



## lausi97 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> haaallo
> 
> Ihr schreibt aber wirklich ein wenig Blödsinn da soll erst mal einer durchsteigen.
> 
> der sich wundert#c



Muss schon mal sein, verkürzt das Warten. ......


----------



## offense80 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

@ der Mächtige

Jetzt weißt du auch, warum wir so gern zusammen angeln fahren :q

@ Rolf

natürlich schreibst DU keinen Schwachsinn mein Lieber....du hast ja gar keine Zeit dafür, weil du ja an deinen Kunstwerken für die Tour basteln musst |supergri


----------



## offense80 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> 18.4  MS Antares Orth auf Fehmarn und bezahlen 15x35=525€:q,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das denke ich auch mal. Wenn Daniel sein ok gibt, können wir ihm das Geld schicken, weil er ja schon Kontakt mit denen hatte. Ansonsten mache ich das auch, kein Problem. Und bezahlt ist bezahlt, wer nicht kann hat leider Pech gehabt. Wie Herr Hamster vor glaube ich 2 Jahren, wo er verpennt hatte.


----------



## offense80 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Soooo, ihr lieben, Franky D ist auch mit am Start #6#6#6


----------



## Franky D (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Verpennen ist immer Bitter
Vorauszahlung hatten wir bei den früheren fast schon legendären kuttertouren auch immer gemacht


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ja zahlen und fröhlich sein.
sagt nur wohin überwiesen werden soll und dann gehts lose.


----------



## lausi97 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Daniel, wäre das ok für dich wenn wir an dich Überweisen?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Oh man Jungs! !
Da ist man beruflich mal ein paar Tage eingespannt, überfliegt das Thema nur mal schnell via Smartphone und dann entstehen hier mal eben gefühlt 100 Seiten...
Versuch das mal kurz chronologisch zu sichten...
Also DER MÄCHTIGE ist dabei... Reppi raus?????... skizza auch nicht mehr dabei???... wollte djörni nicht auch mit????...
Fischereiabgabe ist ja schon geklärt. .. soweit richtig? 
So, kommen wir mal zur Tour an sich.. also, da ich solche Touren ja nicht das erste mal plane (1/2 Schiff oder Vollcharter) sagt meine Erfahrung, das kurzfristig immer nochmal was mit den Mitfahrern passiert! !... aus welchen Gründen auch immer. .. daher würde ich zum heutigen Standpunkt noch keine  Plätze dazu buchen, sofern hier nicht noch mehr wie 5 Interessenten auftauchen. .. und wenn wir da nachher mit 16 Leuten aufschlagen, dürfte das auch kein Beinbruch werden... Ärgerlich wäre wenn am morgen der Tour nur 2/3 der Leute auftauchen! !... damit kommen wir auch schon zum Thema Geld.... Da wir ja alle erwachsen sind,sollte eigentlich JEDER spätestens eine Woche vor der Tour wissen ob er kommt oder nicht! !... bisher bin ich eigentlich immer ohne Vorkasse gut hin gekommen! ! Wenn Ihr das aber gerne möchtet,auch kein Problem. . Würde das dann aber gerne an Offense weitergeben, da er auch dann zeitnah die Zahlungen auf der ersten Seite aktualisieren kann. ..
@Rolf... machst nen guten Job in Deiner Hexenküche! !!... Daumen hoch! ...guck ich mir dann am18ten live an...
@all... wer noch Gerät braucht,ich hätte auch noch 1-2 Kombis zum leihen..
Nochmal @all. .. wer wird denn schon 1-2 Tage vorher anreisen?  Ich bin ja wie gesagt eh oben. Könnten dann ja noch ne Runde Watfischen etc...
Sorry erstmal das ich aktuell eher kurz angebunden bin,aber diese Woche ist  beruflich die Hölle! !.. ab nächster Woche entspannt sich das wieder! !....


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Noch was... vielleicht sollten wir mal ne "Nachrückerliste" mit 2-4 Plätzen aufmachen! ?!
Bis jetzt konnte ich zwar noch keine weiteren Interessenten hier sichten,  aber vielleicht will ja doch noch der ein oder andere... dann können wir ca. anfang April immer noch schauen ob wir noch ein bis drei Plätze brauchen oder nicht...
@ Ines... Danke für dein Statement zur Antares!... liest sich doch sehr gut! !


----------



## offense80 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Mir ist es eigentlich auch egal ob wir das vorher einsammeln oder erst an Bord. Hauptsache nur, es sagen nicht drei Leute ab und wir müssen die gebuchten Plätze dann an Bord trotzdem zahlen. 

Die Nachrückliste habe ich natürlich gleich mal mit aufgenommen #6


----------



## offense80 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Wenn das alles so hinhaut wie es hier den Anschein hat, sollte Thomas sich vielleicht mal überlegen, von diesem Event einen Videobericht zu machen für das AnglerboardTV. Seine Filme sind ja immer gut angekommen und hatten echt Klasse! Und er könnte dann ja auch mal an der Rute zeigen, was so ein Admin drauf hat :q:q:q


----------



## Skizzza (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Dann schreib mich mal erstmal auf die Nachrücker Liste, ich kann das momentan noch nicht fest sagen. Sollte sich die Tage klären, und ihr braucht ja doch zumindest einen, der angeln kann denke ich..:q


----------



## offense80 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Wenn du mit kommst, brauchen wir ja gar nicht mehr die Angel ins Wasser halten, die schwimmen ja eh alle zu dir


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Nachrückliste:

Schergen Reserveangler(bank)#h

1. Skizzza (Der Dorschflüsterer)
2.
3. 		nobbi 1962      Hi Michael



Norbert


----------



## Franky D (11. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Wenn das alles so hinhaut wie es hier den Anschein hat, sollte Thomas sich vielleicht mal überlegen, von diesem Event einen Videobericht zu machen für das Anglerboard. Seine Filme sind ja immer gut angekommen und hatten echt Klasse! Und er könnte dann ja auch mal an der Rute zeigen, was so ein Admin drauf hat :q:q:q


Die Idee finde ich auch klasse und wenn kein Fisch dabei raus kommt ist vielleicht etwas für Pleiten Pech und Pannen dabei


----------



## offense80 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Nachrückliste:
> 
> Schergen Reserveangler(bank)#h
> 
> ...



Hi Norbert du ABBA Veranstalter #6


----------



## offense80 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Franky D schrieb:


> Die Idee finde ich auch klasse und wenn kein Fisch dabei raus kommt ist vielleicht etwas für Pleiten Pech und Pannen dabei



Da gehe ich jede Wette ein.


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Wenn du mit kommst, brauchen wir ja gar nicht mehr die Angel ins Wasser halten, die schwimmen ja eh alle zu dir


 
wenn das so ist, kann es nur am Geruch liegen..........  :q:q:q


----------



## Yupii (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Wenn du mit kommst, brauchen wir ja gar nicht mehr die Angel ins Wasser halten, die schwimmen ja eh alle zu dir



Ich tape ihm die Hände zusammen und verschließe auch noch seine vorlaute Klappe:q:q. Dann sollte es auch mit ihm auszuhalten sein:m


----------



## offense80 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Stimmt, da war ja noch was außer dem angeln bei ihm. Wie konnte ich das nur vergessen :q
Jetzt hast du mein Trauma wieder geweckt lol


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Stimmt, da war ja noch was außer dem angeln bei ihm. Wie konnte ich das nur vergessen :q
> Jetzt hast du mein Trauma wieder geweckt lol


 

Nicht......sonst springen evtl. noch die "Neuen" ab |bigeyes


----------



## lausi97 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Stimmt, da war ja noch was außer dem angeln bei ihm. Wie konnte ich das nur vergessen :q
> Jetzt hast du mein Trauma wieder geweckt lol



Sitz, Platz , Aus.......


----------



## offense80 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Lausi, zu deinem Angebot wegen der Rutenkombo die du verleihen würdest. Daniel ( der mit meiner Tochter knutscht ) bräuchte eine. Könntest du ihm eine mitbringen?


----------



## lausi97 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Lausi, zu deinem Angebot wegen der Rutenkombo die du verleihen würdest. Daniel ( der mit meiner Tochter knutscht ) bräuchte eine. Könntest du ihm eine mitbringen?



Isch bring ma alles mit , was ich so für geeignet halte.


----------



## lausi97 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Was das Videofilmen von Thomas angeht, ich glaube nicht das er soweit fährt. Aber evtl. hat ja einer ne halbwegs vernünftige Kamera und man könnte ihm das schicken. Aber auf jedenfall sollten wir einen ausführlichen Bericht mit Bildern machen, vielleicht nimmt er den fürs Magazin.


----------



## Franky D (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

@lausi das mit der Entfernung würde ich so nicht ganz unterstreichen ich komm das Wochenende auch extra aus dem Süden hoch um mir den Spaß mit euch nicht entgehen zu lassen


----------



## offense80 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Lach das ist ein gutes Argument. Aber wenn es Thomas doch zu weit ist (was nur ein Vorwand wäre, denn er will sich bloß nicht beim angeln blamieren :q ) dann wäre die Idee mit der Videocam eigentlich ne gute Idee falls jemand eine hat.


----------



## offense80 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Isch bring ma alles mit , was ich so für geeignet halte.



#6#6#6 Danke


----------



## lausi97 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Franky D schrieb:


> @lausi das mit der Entfernung würde ich so nicht ganz unterstreichen ich komm das Wochenende auch extra aus dem Süden hoch um mir den Spaß mit euch nicht entgehen zu lassen



Macht dann doch ne Fahrgemeinschaft. .........muss  Thomas abba sagen , er soll Angeln und nich Gaskocher mitnehmen :q


----------



## offense80 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Genau Franky, schreib ihn doch mal an und bring ihn dann mit, die Idee ist doch super :q#6


----------



## HeinBlöd (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Nicht......sonst springen evtl. noch die "Neuen" ab |bigeyes



Ich habe jetzt schon Trauma nur vom Mitlesen, bevor ich überhaupt mit Euch auf'm Kutter bin.
Und dann noch Video oder Fotobericht.

Werde für den 19.04. wohl besser schon mal einen Termin bei der Männerselbsthilfegruppe für traumatisierte Dorschkutterschergen buchen müssen.... |rotwerden


----------



## offense80 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Da kann dein Chef dir schon mal 1 Jahr bezahlten Urlaub geben. So lange wirst du locker brauchen, das erlebte aufzuarbeiten :q


----------



## Skizzza (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Jungs ich muss euch etwas mitteilen..
ich denke, ich kann doch teilnehmen :vik:
Soll ich nun einen Platz selbst ordern oder würdet ihr einen extra ordern oder warten wir bis kurz vor ab, ob einer abspringt und werden sonst erst aktiv..?


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Jungs ich muss euch etwas mitteilen..
> ich denke, ich kann doch teilnehmen :vik:
> Soll ich nun einen Platz selbst ordern oder würdet ihr einen extra ordern oder warten wir bis kurz vor ab, ob einer abspringt und werden sonst erst aktiv..?


 
*GOTT STEH UNS BEI !!!!!!* |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

(schön das du dabei bist Svenni #6)


----------



## lausi97 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Jungs ich muss euch etwas mitteilen..
> ich denke, ich kann doch teilnehmen :vik:
> Soll ich nun einen Platz selbst ordern oder würdet ihr einen extra ordern oder warten wir bis kurz vor ab, ob einer abspringt und werden sonst erst aktiv..?



:c:c:c:c


----------



## lausi97 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Da kann dein Chef dir schon mal 1 Jahr bezahlten Urlaub geben. So lange wirst du locker brauchen, das erlebte aufzuarbeiten :q



Schreibfehler  Micha , 10 Jahre:q:q:q


----------



## Franky D (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Genau Franky, schreib ihn doch mal an und bring ihn dann mit, die Idee ist doch super :q#6



Das wird dieses mal leider nichts werden da ich schon anderweitig auf eine Fahrgemeinschaften aufgesprungen bin


----------



## Skizzza (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Rolf, da kann dir auch Gott nicht mehr helfen 

Thorsten, wir sprechen uns nochmal bei einer Hopfenkaltschorle am Tresen! :q


----------



## lausi97 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Rolf, da kann dir auch Gott nicht mehr helfen
> 
> Thorsten, wir sprechen uns nochmal bei einer Hopfenkaltschorle am Tresen! :q



Bisu dir sicher das du schon Bier darfst?:q

Wenn Gott nicht hilft, helfe ich dir über die Reling :vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Schreibfehler Micha , 10 Jahre:q:q:q


 
 Wenn das dann auch vom Chef bezahlte Jahre sind, könnte ich mich damit abfinden #6

 Aber mal ( aus Angelnovizensicht )  back to Topic.
 Hier wird soviel über Kombos geschrieben.
 Ich wollte - neben der Stippe - auch noch die KöFi-Senke mit an Bord schleppen.
Mit was für Geräten quält Ihr Euch denn so auf'n Dampfer ?


----------



## offense80 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Jungs ich muss euch etwas mitteilen..
> ich denke, ich kann doch teilnehmen :vik:
> Soll ich nun einen Platz selbst ordern oder würdet ihr einen extra ordern oder warten wir bis kurz vor ab, ob einer abspringt und werden sonst erst aktiv..?



Wo kannst du teilnehmen? Welchen Platz meinst du? Wieso abwarten ob einer abspringt? Du klingst ja gerade so, als wenn wir ne Boardie Tour geplant hätten... tztztz ihr Studenten und euer Drogenkonsum immer. #g


----------



## Skizzza (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich denke, dass ist bei jedem anders. 
ich nehme lieber zuviel Tackle mit als zu wenig. Standard mäßig habe ich 3 Ruten dabei (Eine leichte, meine Rocke und eine ersatzrute). Falls schwierige Bedingungen zu erwarten sind bis zu 5 Ruten.
Dazu dann 2 Boxen mit Pilkern und Gufi's in jeder Farbe und vielen verschiedenen Gewichten. Plus halt alles, was man nebenbei braucht, sprich evtl Vorfächer etc


----------



## Franky D (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Bei mir sieht das ähnlich wie bei Skizza aus lieber etwas zu viel dabei als zu wenig und genau dann brauch ich doch mal die 3,45m jig-rute und genau die steht daheim das wäre zu ärgerlich


----------



## HeinBlöd (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

@ Skizza + Franky D.

 Verstanden #6

 Ab JETZT freue ich mich auch richtig auf die Tour.
 Ich kann da bestimmt noch 'ne Menge lernen / mir abgucken.


----------



## Franky D (12. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Das ist eh mit das schönste an so einer Tour schnacken abgucken und nebenher noch ein paar Fische fangen


----------



## lausi97 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Skizza und Franky,wollt ihr etwa mehr fangen als Herrchen|znaika:|znaika:vorher nochmal die#4lesen und artig nur gucken, nich angeln.|supergri|jump:


----------



## offense80 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich werde auch wieder 2 Ruten mitnehmen. Eine schwerer Spinnrute mit einer Penn Stationärsrolle zum Andriftangeln, und dann endlich ml die Inlinerute mit kleiner Multi von Shimano für die Abdrift testen. Als Köder nehme ich perverse...ääääh diverse Gummifische mit und werde mal meine neuste Errungenschaft testen, den Savage Gear Sandeel in 65 und 100 Gramm....:k 
So gebe ich euch allen die Chance mehr als ich zu fangen. Sollte es aber ZU VIEL werden, besorge ich mir bei Rolf einen Pilker und dann mach ich euch feddich


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin zusammen......... 
hoffe der Kaptain liesst hier nicht mit, ansonsten wird er uns mit dem Tackle (bis zu 5 Ruten pro Person |bigeyes) über den ganzen Kutter verteilen. Sonst gibt's echt Schlagseite 

Sven, 
du weisst schon, dass der Verzehr gewisser Kaltgetränke bei einigen Mitfahrern "unkontrollierbare Verhalten" hervorrufen kann?? |asmil:|asmil:|asmil:...... ()

Olaf,
bezuegl. Stippe und Senke etc. ..... du hast den 25Kg Sack Paniermehl vergessen #6 (wird im Maurerkübel angerührt !!! )#6


----------



## lausi97 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Was doch manche ein tamtam ums Gerät machen,gute Angler , so wie Rolf und ich, schaffen es durch bloße Anwesenheit und Suggestion..........


----------



## Yupii (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Jungs ich muss euch etwas mitteilen..
> ich denke, ich kann doch teilnehmen :vik:



Mein schlimmster Alptraum wird wahr|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
(trotzdem: schön, dass du auch dabei bist#6)


----------



## offense80 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich hab da auch noch was.....

hab gerade mit the God himself from the Anglerboard Thomas telefoniert. Die Idee mit dem Bericht für das AnglerboardTV findet er gut, und würde gern einen Filmbericht darüber machen :k

Jetzt ist die Frage an euch.....seid ihr alle damit einverstanden das ihr in dem Bericht zu sehen seid? Wenn ja, müssen wir das noch mit dem Kapitän der Antares abklären ob der es erlaubt an Bord zu filmen. Wenn der auch sein ok dazu gibt, braucht Thomas noch eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit für zwei Personen ( am besten direkt am Hafen ) hat da jemand einen Tipp wo er unterkommen könnte? 

@ Dorschfreak
ich denke mal auf Grund der mittlerweile vollen Nachrückliste, solltest du noch drei Plätze dazu buchen falls die noch vorhanden sind. Und wenn du da anrufst, willst du das gleich wegen dem Filmen mit dem Kapitän klären, oder soll ich ihn dazu anrufen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

1 oder 2 Personen - je nachdem wie Franz das terminlich hinkriegt - muss auch nicht direkt Hafen sein, um die Ecke halt irgendwo für 2 Nächte (Nacht vorher, und weil ich abends nicht noch 800 km zurück mache, auch am 18.  noch mal gemütlich pennen..)

Aber klärt das ersma mitm Käptn....


----------



## lausi97 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Na aber sicher darf man mich Filmen, bin ja nich grad häßlich:k

Goil ,  wenn datt klappen tun würde.


----------



## offense80 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Hab gerade mit der Antares telefoniert.....man kümmert sich darum das alles ermöglicht wird ( auch eventuell die Übernachtung )


----------



## lausi97 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Sven, besonders artig sein und ohne Haken fischen, der Cheffe
fährt evtl. mit.

@Schergen:q,vorher noch zum Frisiör und die Fußnägel stutzen|znaika:|jump:


----------



## lausi97 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Hab gerade mit der Antares telefoniert.....man kümmert sich darum das alles ermöglicht wird ( auch eventuell die Übernachtung )



Meeeeeeeeega


----------



## lausi97 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> Mein schlimmster Alptraum wird wahr|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
> (trotzdem: schön, dass du auch dabei bist#6)



Uhhhhh, vor lauter Vorfreude und Blödsinn vergessen :

Sven , #6#6#6 freu mir wie bekloppt euch alle wiederzusehen.


----------



## nilsbarmstedt (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

So gentleman ich bin dabei wenn gefilmt wird.wir werden damit gaaaaanz groß raus kommen ))))
Mal sehen wie ich mich so anstelle.war bis jetzt meist nur auf dem großen Teich vor Norwegen zugange.
Rolf es wäre super wenn ich den einen oder andern pilker von dir bekomme.
Ich freue mich auch schon so einige persönlich kennen zu lernen.
Gruß aus Barmstedt


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Grins - gibt schöne Aufnahmen morgens, wenn ihr den Kutter entert - da wird um die Zeit keine Schminke der Welt helfen ;-)


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Solange nicht deswegen noch als Dresscode : Frack oder Smoking ausgegeben wird |muahah:, kein Problem.
Bin mal neugierig, wie der Käptn das macht.
Aus meiner Sicht müsste er den Nicht-Boardies an Bord zumindest vorab Laut geben, daß an dem Tag so etwas auf'm Dampfer geplant ist.

Ansonsten plant für 2016 schon mal ein weiteres Treffen hier http://www.oscars2016.org/ ein. :vik:

Und ein Videobeweis, mit dem einige sich später beim Schergenschutzbund beschweren können, ist auch nicht verkehrt :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin Moin,

Thomas, 
super Ding mit der "Live-Berichterstattung". #6 Da werden wir aber mal richtig Gas geben und die "Anglerschaft" würdig vertreten. |stolz:

Hei, wird das ein schöner Tach !!!  #6


(Bezuegl. Pilker, sprecht mich bitte morgens kurz an....... helfe doch wo ich kann . Lausi bringt ja noch "Leihgerät" mit......) Erkennungszeichen : "Lausi-Mobil".....dunkler Pickup  :q:q:q


Generell an alle Mitfahrer, gebt bitte ausdrücklich Laut, wenn ihr nicht gefilmt werden möchtet.......  ansonsten "kommt ihr in Fersehen"


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



> Aus meiner Sicht müsste er den Nicht-Boardies an Bord zumindest vorab Laut geben, daß an dem Tag so etwas auf'm Dampfer geplant ist.



So wie ich das mitgekriegt habe, steht ihr ja eh auf eine Seite zusammen - von daher kein Problem - entsprechende Durchsage an "Nichtboardies"; wenn einer unbedingt nicht mit drauf will, schadet aber natürlich nicht..

Das kriegt man hin, keine Panik...


----------



## offense80 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Oh Gott was haben WIR hier bloß los getreten lol:q

Und jetzt noch was nicht so schönes....Norbi hat mich gerade angeschrieben, ich möchte seinen Platz frei machen für einen "Nachrücker" weil er immer noch nicht weiß, wie es bei ihm an diesem We passt..... was wiederum bedeutet, das Sven ak Skizzza ak Sabbeltasche ak Dorschklauer mit auf die Liste der 15 Glücklichen kommt die mitfahren.

Ich hab alles versucht es Norbi auszureden, ehrlich...:c:c

WILLKOMMEN IM TEAM SVEN


----------



## Yupii (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich opfere mich:c
Ich stelle mich neben ihn, dann ist garantiert Ruhe:q:q|smash:|smash:


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Schade Norbi, nächste Tour bist du bestimmt dabei #6.......

Schön, dass Svenni dabei ist #6


----------



## Yupii (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

@offfense80
ich habe gerade gesehen, was du da hinter meinem Namen getackert hast...
Wenn es nur beim Knutschen geblieben wäre:q:q


----------



## offense80 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Hmmmm, du meinst, die machen noch mehr als das? Also MEINE Tochter würde so was NIE machen....sie ist da ganz anders wie ich :q
Aber dann habe ich an Bord ja genug Zeit mir mal ihren Daniel zur Brust zu nehmen. Und ich glaube, wenn Thomas in seinem Bericht auch noch filmen könnte, wie jemand "Kiel geholt" wird, wäre er begeistert. Dann wäre es die absolute Doku :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



> wenn es nur beim knutschen geblieben wär


wir drehen keinen porno!!!!!!!!!!

:q:q:q:q


----------



## offense80 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Da wird Lausi aber enttäuscht sein :q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Da wird Lausi aber enttäuscht sein :q:q:q



Halloooooooooooo, wer konnte den bei der letzten Tour seine Fingers nich bei sich behalten |bigeyes.

@Thomas , wenn die Nichtboardis nicht gefilmt werden möchten, sollten se sich nen schwatten Balken vorn Pöppes  kleben.


----------



## lausi97 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Aber dann habe ich an Bord ja genug Zeit mir mal ihren Daniel zur Brust zu nehmen.




Und janz wichtich,er kann nich wechloofen


----------



## lausi97 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Solange nicht deswegen noch als Dresscode : Frack oder Smoking ausgegeben wird



Grundvoraussetzung für Schergen,ihr sollt ja schließlich anständig aussehen beim Servieren diverser Heiß und Kaltgetränke.................:q


----------



## offense80 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

und beim essen bringen, Fische ausnehmen, filitieren, Angelsachen sauber machen, tragen der gefangenen Fische zum Auto, zum Abschied winken usw usw


----------



## lausi97 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> und beim essen bringen, Fische ausnehmen, filitieren, Angelsachen sauber machen, tragen der gefangenen Fische zum Auto, zum Abschied winken usw usw



#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Und den Admin verhätscheln ;.-)))


----------



## lausi97 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und den Admin verhätscheln ;.-)))



Mit der Sänfte beim Filmen tragen :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

hat was ;-)


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> und beim essen bringen, Fische ausnehmen, filitieren, Angelsachen sauber machen, tragen der gefangenen Fische zum Auto, zum Abschied winken usw usw


 
 Du hast Schwiegersohn in spe vertrimmen nicht erwähnt.
 Oder machst Du wenigstens DAS selber :q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Du hast Schwiegersohn in spe vertrimmen nicht erwähnt.
> Oder machst Du wenigstens DAS selber :q:q:q



Die spaßigen Sachen mach wir immer selber.....


----------



## lausi97 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hat was ;-)



ja nech.....:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> ja nech.....:q


 

....... sach ma, hast du heut denn garnichts zu tun? Oder soll ich mal deine Frau und Schwiegermutter anfunken?  
(Geh an Teich und massier deine Fische........)


----------



## lausi97 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ....... sach ma, hast du heut denn garnichts zu tun? Oder soll ich mal deine Frau und Schwiegermutter anfunken?
> (Geh an Teich und massier deine Fische........)



Oh Bitte nich , bin schwer am Arbeiten............nee Totentanz imo


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Die spaßigen Sachen mach wir immer selber.....


 
 Versteh ich. #6
 Würd ich mir bei einem Knutscher meiner Tochter auch nicht nehmen lassen  :g


----------



## lausi97 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Versteh ich. #6
> Würd ich mir bei einem Knutscher meiner Tochter auch nicht nehmen lassen  :g



Entsprechendes Alter ü25 vorausgesetzt, würde  die das bei mir auch machen? 





ducken und wech


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Entsprechendes Alter ü25 vorausgesetzt, würde die das bei mir auch machen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
....... so wie ich gehört habe, steht die doch auf Männer??!!  (:q:q)


----------



## lausi97 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ....... so wie ich gehört habe, steht die doch auf Männer??!!  (:q:q)



Auch du Brutus.....:c


----------



## lausi97 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Sven,weißt du schon mit wem du fahren kannst?


----------



## Skizzza (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Werde nun selbst fahren. Muss dafür von Bremen aus fahren, aber das ist es ja allemal wert


----------



## lausi97 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Werde nun selbst fahren. Muss dafür von Bremen aus fahren, aber das ist es ja allemal wert



#6#h


----------



## offense80 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Werde nun selbst fahren. Muss dafür von Bremen aus fahren, aber das ist es ja allemal wert




Ihr seid solche Junkies...... 

aber das macht euch so sympatisch #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Entsprechendes Alter ü25 vorausgesetzt, würde die das bei mir auch machen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Rolf,

 gut, daß Du schneller an der Tastatur warst, als ich :m
 Meine Antwort wäre auch *NEIN* gewesen.
 Natürlich NUR....., weil sie u25 ist......   |muahah:


----------



## Franky D (14. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

sehr coole sache ich hab natürlich auch nichts gegen das Filmen


----------



## offense80 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Freut mich riesig, das die Idee solchen Angklang findet. Habe leider noch keinen Bescheid bzw noch nicht das ok von der Antares bekommen, ich bleibe aber am Ball....versprochen


----------



## offense80 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

So, hab gerade nochmal mit denen telefoniert und hab leider schlechte Nachrichten für euch...

Ihr müsst euch leider den Tag benehmen denn....wir haben die Genehmigung zum drehen bekommen 
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## lausi97 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> So, hab gerade nochmal mit denen telefoniert und hab leider schlechte Nachrichten für euch...
> 
> Ihr müsst euch leider den Tag benehmen denn....wir haben die Genehmigung zum drehen bekommen
> :vik::vik::vik:



Hätte mich auch gewundert wenn nicht, bessere Werbung kannst garnich haben. Und für uns könnte das fangtechnisch auch von vorteil sein |rolleyes


----------



## offense80 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Das glaube ich auch...der wird suuuuchen, und suuuuchen :q


----------



## Franky D (14. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ohja das wir guuuuuut ^^ bessere Werbung kann man fast nicht bekommen und hoffentlich gibt er sich da mühe 

Hätte es keine Genehmigung gegeben hätten wir halt undercover filmen müssen


----------



## offense80 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Das wäre der Chaosfilm schlechthin geworden lol..... da würden nur Outtakes zusammen kommen

Jetzt muß nur noch das Wetter mitspielen...und der April, der April...der macht so was er will


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

........ wird schon mit dem Wetter, ansonsten nen "dicken Kittel" an un ab an die Reling #6
Natürlich wäre schönes Wetter super....... #c (haben wir ja auch gebucht,oder?:q)


----------



## Franky D (15. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ........ wird schon mit dem Wetter, ansonsten nen "dicken Kittel" an un ab an die Reling #6
> Natürlich wäre schönes Wetter super....... #c (haben wir ja auch gebucht,oder?:q)



Immer diese schön Wetter Angler :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Franky D schrieb:


> Immer diese schön Wetter Angler :q



Die neue, teure Dauerwelle vom 17.04. soll doch nicht von Wind und Regen zerzaust sein, wenn es am 18.4. heisst :
'KAMERA LÄUFT !'

|muahah:


----------



## lausi97 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Die neue, teure Dauerwelle vom 17.04. soll doch nicht von Wind und Regen zerzaust sein, wenn es am 18.4. heisst :
> 'KAMERA LÄUFT !'
> 
> |muahah:



Und wenn du auf  mich hörst, kräuseln sich auch die Fußnägel nicht........:q


----------



## lausi97 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Die Frage ist nur, wie könnte man das bei einer nächsten Tour noch toppen?

#c#c|rolleyes........ Schergen im Beiboot voraus rudern lassen.........#6


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Und wenn du auf mich hörst, kräuseln sich auch die Fußnägel nicht........:q



 Dachte die knabberst Du ab, wie es hier mal bzgl. einer früheren Boardietour erwähnt wurde ?  #y


----------



## offense80 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Macht er ja auch, aber das reicht gerade für die Hinfahrt. Zur Not muss er dann auf der Rückfahrt wieder rostige Nägel kauen


----------



## lausi97 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Dachte die knabberst Du ab, wie es hier mal bzgl. einer früheren Boardietour erwähnt wurde ?  #y



Aber doch noch nicht bei Schergen#d , högschdens bis Cheffe Thomasch


----------



## offense80 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Und das vor laufender Kamera: "Un hier nu mol a Mitglied, wo had no rischdisch Reschpegt vor dem Cheffe....."


----------



## lausi97 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Und das vor laufender Kamera: "Un hier nu mol a Mitglied, wo had no rischdisch Reschpegt vor dem Cheffe....."



Rischdisch........


----------



## offense80 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Hat eigentlich jemand mal wieder was von Herr Hamster gehört? Der meldet sich ja gar nicht mehr zu Wort....


----------



## Yupii (16. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand mal wieder was von Herr Hamster gehört? Der meldet sich ja gar nicht mehr zu Wort....


Er wird sicherlich noch seinen Winterschlaf halten


----------



## Reppi (16. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

So ihr Pappnasen ; eine Woche berufsbedingt nicht online und schon werde ich rausgemobbt...:c:c...
Ich werde nun natürlich einen Anwalt einschalten und mich wieder an Board klagen !!! Oder noch besser; per einstweiliger Verfügung die Fahrt verhindern...:q:q

Schreib mich mal vorsichtshalber auf die Nachrücker.....
Könnte svenni aus Bremen mitnehmen...


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> So ihr Pappnasen ; eine Woche berufsbedingt nicht online und schon werde ich rausgemobbt...:c:c...
> Ich werde nun natürlich einen Anwalt einschalten und mich wieder an Board klagen !!! Oder noch besser; per einstweiliger Verfügung die Fahrt verhindern...:q:q
> 
> Schreib mich mal vorsichtshalber auf die Nachrücker.....
> Könnte svenni aus Bremen mitnehmen...


 
Tze...... eine Woche?? Wir rennen seit mehreren Wochen hinter dir her #c.
(Du arbeitest geradewegs dran, um im B-Kader eingestzt zu werden...... (2,20m Schlauchboot mit Sven) )

(War es dir denn nicht zu weit #c? Hattest dich doch deswegen schon geäussert?!.. Oder liegt es jetzt an dem Kamerateam?):q

Also raff dich mal auf.........


----------



## Reppi (16. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

[QUOTEWir rennen seit mehreren Wochen hinter dir her ][/QUOTE]

Sind gerade stressige Wochen und ich hatte vergessen, dass ihr Pussys alleine nichts auf die Rolle bekommt :q

Ich hatte geschrieben, dass es von hier, der blödeste Ort vonner Welt ist und dann leider nicht bedacht, wie 
wie schnell der Wahnsinn hier Fahrt aufnimmt ; hätte ich eigentlich wissen müssen...:q
Also Fehler klar bei mir !


----------



## Yupii (16. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Die Insider wissen ja, dass du überhaupt nicht in die Puschen kommst, aber so langsam#d#d, das hat nu keiner erwartet:q:q


----------



## Reppi (16. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Das der nächste aus dem Tal der Schnarch-Brazzen hier piep macht, war ja nur ne Frage der Zeit....:m:m


----------



## lausi97 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> Das der nächste aus dem Tal der Schnarch-Brazzen hier piep macht, war ja nur ne Frage der Zeit....:m:m



Nummero 3 sacht auch was , is nich allein deine Schuld ,hab halt jedachtet, det di datt us de Exile zu weit is


----------



## lausi97 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Micha ich gloobe du kannst da noch 4 Plätze nachordern, oder kümmern sich de Cheffe und sin Schatten da selbst drum? 
Wäre doch schade wenn die Nachrücker nicht mit könnten, und Reppi würde sich nen Strick nehmen, wenn er uns nicht wiedersieht|rolleyes
Ausserdem brauchen wir den als Schergen und Pussydomtör


----------



## Franky D (16. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Wenn wir so weiter machen können wir die antares gleich in vollcharter nehmen ^^


----------



## lausi97 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Franky D schrieb:


> Wenn wir so weiter machen können wir die antares gleich in vollcharter nehmen ^^



Vielleicht beim nächsten mal, wenn das mit dem Filmen jeklappt hat und sich das einige angeschaut haben, denken manche :Ey bei den bekloppten will ich och ma mit.
Vorallendingen ist bei unseren Touren immer der Spaß im Vordergrund, nen Fisch oder 2 fangen, ist dann für einige nur on top.


----------



## Yupii (16. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> Das der nächste aus dem Tal der Schnarch-Brazzen hier piep macht, war ja nur ne Frage der Zeit....:m:m



Schön, dass du kleiner Puparsxx dich trotz deines Ultrakurzzeitgedächtnis an uns erinnrst:vik:


----------



## offense80 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich kann gleich mal da anrufen und versuchen, die 3 Plätze noch nachzuordern.....kein Problem.


----------



## offense80 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Man achte bitte auf die aktualisierte Teilnehmerliste |supergri


----------



## Yupii (16. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Man achte bitte auf die aktualisierte Teilnehmerliste |supergri



Saubär#6#6#6


----------



## lausi97 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Oh wie ist das schön, oh wie ist das schön, wir wollen Reppi in der Badehose sehn..........:vik:


----------



## offense80 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich weiß gar nicht, warum wir so einen Run auf diese Tour haben :q
Aber wenn ihr an Bord geht bitte daran denken: Jeder nur einen Schergen nehmen, es sind genug für alle da :q:q:q


----------



## Franky D (16. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Man achte bitte auf die aktualisierte Teilnehmerliste |supergri



Sehr geil :vik: nicht das der dampfer noch Schlagseite bekommt |uhoh:


----------



## lausi97 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, warum wir so einen Run auf diese Tour haben :q
> Aber wenn ihr an Bord geht bitte daran denken: Jeder nur einen Schergen nehmen, es sind genug für alle da :q:q:q


Du hast die Haare schön,du hast die Haare schön...................................
:q:q:q:qIch bekomm Scherge 2.........


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Oh wie ist das schön, oh wie ist das schön, wir wollen Reppi in der Badehose sehn..........:vik:


 

Oh bitte, so böse waren wir nun auch wieder nicht.......|bigeyes#d|uhoh::c ()


----------



## lausi97 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Oh bitte, so böse waren wir nun auch wieder nicht.......|bigeyes#d|uhoh::c ()



Stimmt|bigeyes


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ich bekomm Scherge 2.........



Du bist zwar bei mir in der Rubrik 'Tochter-Knutscher-Bewerber' katalogisiert..... |abgelehn....., aber wenn Du drauf bestehst...... #r


----------



## lausi97 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Du bist zwar bei mir in der Rubrik 'Tochter-Knutscher-Bewerber' katalogisiert..... |abgelehn....., aber wenn Du drauf bestehst...... #r



:m:q#6|wavey:


----------



## Reppi (17. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Wieso lass ich Dussel mich wieder überreden...
Karawane des Grauens..........
Svenni und ich als Angler.......
Mitteldeutsche Füllmasse.........
Latex-Lausi...............
Wir brauchen kein Kamera-Team vom AB; Wallraff wäre der richtige Ansprechpartner....:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Investigativ können wir ja auch ;-))
Frach mal bei Verbanditen nach.....

Jeeedes unbedachte Wort, jeder falsch gezeigte Finger und ihr sei dran 
;-))))))


----------



## lausi97 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> Wieso lass ich Dussel mich wieder überreden...
> Karawane des Grauens..........
> Svenni und ich als Angler.......
> Mitteldeutsche Füllmasse.........
> ...



Ich bring auch Panzertape  und Kabelbinder mit, nur für dich :l


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin zusammen........ wenn ich hier so lese (Panzertape, Kabelbinder etc. ....Reppi soll ein Angler sein?! |bigeyes ()). 

Ich werde zum Tackle auch noch den Bart zum Ankleben, Sonnenbrille und Hut legen...... |rolleyes:g....besser is ()


----------



## Yupii (17. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> Wieso lass ich Dussel mich wieder überreden...
> Karawane des Grauens..........
> Svenni und ich als Angler.......
> Mitteldeutsche Füllmasse.........
> Latex-Lausi...............


Soll ich dir dein Käppi mit den beiden Bommeln und Glöckchen wieder mitbringen?:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> Soll ich dir dein Käppi mit den beiden Bommeln und Glöckchen wieder mitbringen?:q:q



:m:m:q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin zusammen........ wenn ich hier so lese (Panzertape, Kabelbinder etc. ....Reppi soll ein Angler sein?! |bigeyes ()).
> 
> Ich werde zum Tackle auch noch den Bart zum Ankleben, Sonnenbrille und Hut legen...... |rolleyes:g....besser is ()



Nützt nix. . . . . . . . .


----------



## Reppi (17. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

[QUOTE auch noch den Bart zum Ankleben, Sonnenbrille und Hut legen][/QUOTE]


die "Belgier-Verkleidung" ??:m


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> [QUOTE auch noch den Bart zum Ankleben, Sonnenbrille und Hut legen]


 

die "Belgier-Verkleidung" ??:m[/QUOTE]

.......#6


----------



## offense80 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Teilnehmerliste wurde "mal wieder" aktualisiert


----------



## lausi97 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Noch  2 und es hat jeder einen :q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ähem hab ich datt richtig gelesen, im Doppelpack? Das hält selbst der stärkste  Scherge nich aus:q


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (17. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Hallo liebe Leute

was ist denn nun mit bezahlen am Kutter oder vorher überweisen 
könnte sich mal einer zu äußern das wäre nett

und was auch immer schergen sind bei uns sind das die Jungs in den schwarzen Klamotten und den silbernem Auto mit den blauen Streifen

grüße


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Investigativ können wir ja auch ;-))



Was könnt Ihr nicht....... ? |supergri

https://shop.baden-wuerttemberg.de/...erden-wollen/Aufkleber-Wir-koennen-alles.html


|muahah:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

so ischs....


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> und was auch immer schergen sind bei uns sind das die Jungs in den schwarzen Klamotten und den silbernem Auto mit den blauen Streifen


 
 Genau, die die aufpassen, daß sich die Altkutterboardies auf ihrem Freigang auch ordentlich benehmen und nicht auch noch ordentliche Menschen belästigen !!!!!!!!     :vik:


----------



## lausi97 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute
> 
> was ist denn nun mit bezahlen am Kutter oder vorher überweisen
> könnte sich mal einer zu äußern das wäre nett
> ...



zu 1. : Kutter , ham wa aber schon vor nen paar Seiten geklärt gehabt. 
zu2.:bei uns genau das Gegenteil


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> zu2.:bei uns genau das Gegenteil



Echt ?

Im Sauerland schwarze Autos und silber-blaue Uniformen ?

Dasscha Luschtisch bei Euch


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Echt ?
> 
> Im Sauerland schwarze Autos und silber-blaue Uniformen ?
> 
> Dasscha Luschtisch bei Euch



Joo, und wenn se denn auch noch ditt rosa Leuchtdingen anmachen, schmeißen wa uns inne  Ecke. ...


----------



## Reppi (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Sehr gut , geht doch !!:m

Da die Tendenz aber mehr zum 2.Schergen hin geht; schreib doch bitte Alex auf die Nachrücker-Liste..#6


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> Sehr gut , geht doch !!:m
> 
> Da die Tendenz aber mehr zum 2.Schergen hin geht; schreib doch bitte Alex auf die Nachrücker-Liste..#6



Das du einen brauchst der dir das Tackle trägt, verstehe ich ja noch.Aber das du nun nen 2. mitnehmen  willst, der dir das Angeln zeigt und die Angel hält , ist doch übertrieben #d|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin ihr Wilden,

so wie es aussieht, können wir beim nächsten Trip wohl tatsächlich den ganzen Kutter chartern #c|rolleyes#6.

(Wir sollten uns diesen "Ausflug" nach der Tour in dieser Zusammenstellung und dem Kutter ganz in Ruhe "durch den Kopf gehen lassen" (geht ja bei einigen aufgrund des geringeren Widerstandes leichter (:q)).
Pro und Contra auflisten und schauen in wie weit Interesse für weitere Touren besteht?! Evtl. könnte man sogar eine Tour mit Übernachtung machen?! #c

Schauen wir mal........


----------



## Reppi (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Nachdem ich mich ja erfolgreich an Board geklagt habe ( fahre umsonst, bekomme doppelte Verpflegung und Lausi schlachtet alle meine Fische ); brauche ich einfach einen 2.Schergen, der mir den Rücken frei hält......aproPO.......nächste Tour mit Übernachten ??|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes#y
Das wird was für RTL2......:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin ihr Wilden,
> 
> so wie es aussieht, können wir beim nächsten Trip wohl tatsächlich den ganzen Kutter chartern #c|rolleyes#6.
> 
> ...



#6japp so ähnlich dachte ich auch


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Donnerwetter, da ist aber jemand von sich "überzeugt"|bigeyes. Kaum hat man Video und Kamera gehört, drückte man gleich wieder auf die "Tränendrüse" #d:q|bigeyes...... "will miiiiiit). 
(Obwohl er der Einzige ist, der wirklich einen "Schergen" neben ihm braucht für: " Reppi, guck mal auf die Angel..... das spitze Ende nach vorn |uhoh: ; wirf weiter aus ; stell dich gerade hin ; konzentrier dich endlich mal und guck nicht immer zu den anderen Kollegen" #6:q:q:q)


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Donnerwetter, da ist aber jemand von sich "überzeugt"|bigeyes. Kaum hat man Video und Kamera gehört, drückte man gleich wieder auf die "Tränendrüse" #d:q|bigeyes...... "will miiiiiit).
> (Obwohl er der Einzige ist, der wirklich einen "Schergen" neben ihm braucht für: " Reppi, guck mal auf die Angel..... das spitze Ende nach vorn |uhoh: ; wirf weiter aus ; stell dich gerade hin ; konzentrier dich endlich mal und guck nicht immer zu den anderen Kollegen" #6:q:q:q)



Sach ich doch:q:q:q

und Reppi ffffffff, welche Fische schlachten?


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> Das wird was für RTL2......:q:q



Neue Kindersendung : Reppi lernt angeln !

Staffel  1 -99.

Hab übrigens gerade  mit der UN telefoniert , brauch bei einer Übernachtungstour nicht in einem Zimmer mit Reppi  schlafen , verstößt  gegen das Antifoltergesetz.


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin Yupii, 

bringst du deinen Rollator für Herrn Reppi mit.......


----------



## Yupii (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Moin Yupii,
> 
> bringst du deinen Rollator für Herrn Reppi mit.......



den hab ich an Skizzza verkauft
Er wollte damit Rolf`s Pilkersortimente transportieren.


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> den hab ich an Skizzza verkauft
> Er wollte damit Rolf`s Pilkersortimente transportieren.



Ahso, aber den brauch er doch dafür  nicht, bin doch als erster in Rolfis Garage :q


----------



## Yupii (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ahso, aber den brauch er doch dafür  nicht, bin doch als erster in Rolfis Garage :q


... nachdem ich dort aufschlage|rolleyes


----------



## offense80 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

In 4 Wochen und ein paar Tagen ist es endlich soweit,
 dann ist Boardietour Zeit.

 Wenn ich mir überlege, wie schwer es die letzten male war, 15 Leute zusammen zu kriegen, bin ich echt überrascht, was hier los ist. Aber ich freu mich auch total. Wollen wir den Stichtag für die Einzahlung des Fahrpreises auf Mittwoch den 01.04. legen? Könnt ihr ja mal kurz abstimmen bzw eure Meinung zu schreiben.


----------



## Yupii (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

ja...#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

jupp......... 01.04. ist gut #6
Micha, schick mir doch schon mal bitte deine Kontoverbindung per PN? Danke!!
(Bin doch über Ostern in DK zum Mefo- und Brandungsangeln #c:g)


----------



## Reppi (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

mannomann......ein nächstes Mal, wir es wohl nicht geben, da der debile Haufen aus Mittelerde ja jetzt schon sowas an Realitätsverlust leidet, dass es schon weh tut..#d:q

Zum Glück habe ich morgens einen der wenigen richtigen Angler im Auto auf der Fahrt aus Bremen...Svenni !!!!!
Pech ist nur........habe noch keine Ohropax...:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Micha, schick uns ne PN mit Kontonummer.


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> mannomann......ein nächstes Mal, wir es wohl nicht geben, da der debile Haufen aus Mittelerde ja jetzt schon sowas an Realitätsverlust leidet, dass es schon weh tut..#d:q
> 
> Zum Glück habe ich morgens einen der wenigen richtigen Angler im Auto auf der Fahrt aus Bremen...Svenni !!!!!
> Pech ist nur........habe noch keine Ohropax...:q:q


 

Brauchst du nicht...... hör gut zu, dann lernst du mal was


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> mannomann......ein nächstes Mal, wir es wohl nicht geben, da der debile Haufen aus Mittelerde ja jetzt schon sowas an Realitätsverlust leidet, dass es schon weh tut..#d:q
> 
> Zum Glück habe ich morgens einen der wenigen richtigen Angler im Auto auf der Fahrt aus Bremen...Svenni !!!!!
> Pech ist nur........habe noch keine Ohropax...:q:q



An Bord holt dich die Realität wieder ein


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> An Bord holt dich die Realität wieder ein


 

jupp ...............  wir hätten alles so schön haben können und jetzt??? Jetzt nehmen wir "das Reppi" wieder mit
  #d -)


----------



## Reppi (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Steht Perücken-Rolli eigentlich auf der anderen Seite ? Sonst kommen die links und rechts ja nicht zum angeln...


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> Steht Perücken-Rolli eigentlich auf der anderen Seite ? Sonst kommen die links und rechts ja nicht zum angeln...



artig...................und aus


----------



## Yupii (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Das ist halt so in der Anonymität des Internet:
da wird der Mund schon mal gewaltig aufgerissen|bla:|bla:
aber das kennen wir ja von ihm.
Er wird sicherlich in der Realität  uns wie sonst auch wieder auf allen Vieren hinterherkriechen, mit Getränken versorgen und uns sonst die Tour so angenehm wie möglich machen:vik::vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> Steht Perücken-Rolli eigentlich auf der anderen Seite ? Sonst kommen die links und rechts ja nicht zum angeln...


 

...... du bist so böse |evil: (:q)


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ...... du bist so böse |evil: (:q)



Soll ich vorsichtshalber die Balsaholzplanke mitbringen?


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Soll ich vorsichtshalber die Balsaholzplanke mitbringen?


 
hm.... wollen wir ihn doch drauf schicken? :g 

Männers, wenn das Wetter zur Tour nur halb so gut wie heute wäre..... :m


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> hm.... wollen wir ihn doch drauf schicken? :g



Warum nicht?Vielleicht kommt dann die Wahrheit(pinkfarbener Herzchen Schlüppi) ans licht.


----------



## Reppi (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

[QUOTEwenn das Wetter zur Tour nur halb so gut wie heute wäre..... ][/QUOTE]

dann könntest Du Dich wenigstens sonnen...


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> [QUOTEwenn das Wetter zur Tour nur halb so gut wie heute wäre..... ]


 
dann könntest Du Dich wenigstens sonnen...[/QUOTE]


hätte auch was, stimmt #6 So'n schöner Tach auf'n Wasser, einfach herrlich :q
Fische werdet ihr bestimmt genug fangen, seid ja schliesslich Profis  und natürlich unschlagbar


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> dann könntest Du Dich wenigstens sonnen...


 

hätte auch was, stimmt #6 So'n schöner Tach auf'n Wasser, einfach herrlich :q
Fische werdet ihr bestimmt genug fangen, seid ja schliesslich Profis  und natürlich unschlagbar [/QUOTE]

Toll, wegen dem letzten Satz hab ich nu Alpträume. .....


----------



## Reppi (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Brauchst Du nicht ::::; da stand zwischen den Zeilen; halts Maul und wenn ich mal groß bin, zeige ich es euch...:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> Brauchst Du nicht ::::; da stand zwischen den Zeilen; halts Maul und wenn ich mal groß bin, zeige ich es euch...:q:q



Pöööööööse..........


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Pöööööööse..........


 
Lausi, lass ihn sich doch seine kleine Welt wieder schönreden.


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Wollen wir den Stichtag für die Einzahlung des Fahrpreises auf Mittwoch den 01.04. legen? Könnt ihr ja mal kurz abstimmen bzw eure Meinung zu schreiben.


 
 Passt schon.
 Solange Du nicht irgendeine Off-Shore Bank auf den Cayman Islands angibst....  Dann werden wir stutzig  #t

 Welchen 'Zahlungsgrund' hättest Du denn gerne auf der Überweisung stehen .... oder kann man sich das frei aussuchen  :q


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Welchen 'Zahlungsgrund' hättest Du denn gerne auf der Überweisung stehen .... oder kann man sich das frei aussuchen  :q



Schergenzoll.........


----------



## offense80 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Passt schon.
> Solange Du nicht irgendeine Off-Shore Bank auf den Cayman Islands angibst....  Dann werden wir stutzig  #t
> 
> Welchen 'Zahlungsgrund' hättest Du denn gerne auf der Überweisung stehen .... oder kann man sich das frei aussuchen  :q



Als Zahlungsgrund gebt ihr einfach euren Nick hier aus dem Board an, dann kann ich das besser zuordnen.

Und wegen dem Konto.....gebt mir etwas Zeit, ich muss mir dann ein anderes aussuchen wenn euch das auf den Cayman nicht gefällt tztztz....Ansprüche habt ihr, einfach unglaublich


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin Moin Jungs

ich werde von meiner Fraus Konto überweisen,sonst denkt mein Steurberater noch ich brenne Schnaps

wir sehen uns |wavey:


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Jungs
> 
> ich werde von meiner Fraus Konto überweisen,sonst denkt mein Steurberater noch ich brenne Schnaps


 
 Also, wenn man hier so mitliest...... würde ich es lieber meinem Steuerberater versuchen zu erklären, als meiner Frau.........  |rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Also, wenn man hier so mitliest...... würde ich es lieber meinem Steuerberater versuchen zu erklären, als meiner Frau.........  |rolleyes



Glaube mir, der glaubt das noch weniger, hab ich schon versucht. ....|bigeyes so hat er geguckt, mein Weibchen so|engel:


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

hab da noch mal Wetter für uns 

es gibt Regenfälle und Gewitter

Sagt der Hundertjäriger Kalender 2015



#h


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> hab da noch mal Wetter für uns
> 
> es gibt Regenfälle und Gewitter
> 
> ...


 
 Dann wird sich an Bord wohl die Spreu vom Weizen trennen.
 ( Erster beim Käptn auf'm Schoß-Sitzer - ohne Streit )
 |muahah:


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Dann wird sich an Bord wohl die Spreu vom Weizen trennen.
> ( Erster beim Käptn auf'm Schoß-Sitzer - ohne Streit )
> |muahah:


dann sitzt du ja bei mir aufen Schoß (hab am 18ten Dienst)und muß das  Haspel drehen:q






|wavey:


----------



## offense80 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> dann sitzt du ja bei mir aufen Schoß (hab am 18ten Dienst)und muß das  Haspel drehen:q
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Steh wohl gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch Norbi.....wie du hast Dienst am 18.?


----------



## Skizzza (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ist als Scherz gedacht, die Haspel ist das Steuerrad 

Wobei es die Dinger heutzutage eigl nicht mehr gibt


----------



## offense80 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Danke Sven #6

Ich steh freiwillig auf dem Schiff neben dir. Danach melde ich mich dierekt bei "wer wird Millionär" an, und dann teilen wir die Kohle. Ab einem Gewinn von 16.000 Euronen spendiere ich der ganzen Truppe hier eine 3 Tage Fahrt :vik:


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Kann garnich sein das ihr 2 da als erster sitzt, da is schon Reppi :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

http://www.juki.de/videos/188-kapt-n-knopf-das-steuerrad




Michael wir sehen uns, wollten doch mal Angeln zusammen#h


----------



## offense80 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> http://www.juki.de/videos/188-kapt-n-knopf-das-steuerrad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geit klar Kaptein Knopf


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Ist als Scherz gedacht, die Haspel ist das Steuerrad
> 
> Wobei es die Dinger heutzutage eigl nicht mehr gibt


#6#6

alle passen auf

tolle Anglertruppe  Stolz bin.





|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Die einzigen, die im Trockenen sitzen, sind Franz und ich mit der Kamera - ihr habt auch im Piss durchzuangeln!!


----------



## offense80 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die einzigen, die im Trockenen sitzen, sind Franz und ich mit der Kamera - ihr habt auch im Piss durchzuangeln!!



Sagte der Adminscherge zu den altverdienten Kutterveteranen :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die einzigen, die im Trockenen sitzen, sind Franz und ich mit der Kamera - ihr habt auch im Piss durchzuangeln!!


Thomas 9904 Frikadellen nicht vergessen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Auf'm Trockenen oder im Trockenen  |supergri


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Okay,

 jetzt mal Scherz + Necken beiseite und 'Budda bie däi Fisch'.

 Die meisten Leichtwassermatrosen von uns benutzen bestimmt dieses hier, für ihre Tourplanungen :
http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/fehmarn_orth_west

 Logischerweise ist die Reichweite der Vorhersage begrenzt und es ändert sich auch alle paar Stunden - aber es ist zumindest ein Indikator, auf den auch viele an der Küste zurück greifen.
 Zumindest für die Kollegen mit einer sehr weiten Anfahrt, kann es ein Frühwarnsystem sein, nicht 1.000+ KM umsonst durch die Republik zu gondeln, um dann vor Ort(h) zu hören, daß es wegen Sturm ausfällt.

 Gibt bestimmt noch 100 andere im www. .... aber ich kenne / nutze halt primär dieses.


----------



## Arki2k (18. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Schreibt mich mal auf die Nachrückerliste! Nobbi fahren wir dann zusammen, wenn ich mitkommen darf


----------



## lausi97 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die einzigen, die im Trockenen sitzen, sind Franz und ich mit der Kamera - ihr habt auch im Piss durchzuangeln!!



Jawoll mon jenerall


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Mensch Micha, 
was haben wir hier bloss "in's Rollen" gebracht.......|bigeyes aus der Nummer kommen wir nie wieder raus |rolleyes


----------



## offense80 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Da gebe ich dir recht Rolf.....aber ich muß sagen, ich bin echt überwältigt was hier gerade passiert. 

@alle
Es wäre super, wenn ihr mir alle eure Handynummer schicken könntet, damit ich euch erreichen kann wenn was ist. Solltet ihr ALLE Whatsapp haben, könnte ich bei Einverständnis auch eine Gruppe da erstellen, dann haben wir alles wichtige in einem Rutsch gesendet....nur wenn ALLE das haben und es für ALLE auch ok wäre.


----------



## Yupii (19. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich besitze kein Handy:c
Aber in der Not darf ich das Geschäftshandy meiner Frau nutzen|rolleyes.
Whats App ist o.k.


----------



## Yupii (19. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die einzigen, die im Trockenen sitzen, sind Franz und ich mit der Kamera - ihr habt auch im Piss durchzuangeln!!



Mir fällt da ein:
Es war, glaub ich, in den Anfängen meiner AB-Zugehörigkeit. Da tauchte ein Bild eines Jüngling in modernem Angeldress und pinkfarbener Angelrute hier auf.
Franz: ich glaube mir stimmen alle zu, wenn du in diesem besagten Outfit an der Tour teilnimmst und filmst, nech Mädelz?:m:m


----------



## Reppi (19. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Franz und Thomas angeln ??|rolleyes
Stimmt ja.......kann mich an ne (Mod)-Kuttertour 1872 erinnern...|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

nenenene - wir filmen....


----------



## Reppi (19. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

dann brauche ich noch einen Platz mehr...für meinen Agenten..|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> dann brauche ich noch einen Platz mehr...für meinen Agenten..|supergri


 
...... du meinst deinen Betreuer??!!  (oder Zivi). Aber solange du für 2 Plätze bezahlst #c..........


----------



## lausi97 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Micha  Nr. hast ja schon und Watte up is oke. 

Thomasch, aus der Nummer kommt Franzel nit aussi.


----------



## lausi97 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Mögliches telefonat in Süddeutschland :
"Thomas "
"Franzel "
"Thomas "
"Franzel "
"Thomas "
"Franzel "
"Thomas "
"Verdammich was willst du denn? "
"Mit die bekloppten im rosa Tütü mit mein klein rosa Rütchen Dorscheln fahren. "
|jump:|clown:|clown:|clown:


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Mögliches telefonat in Süddeutschland :
> "Thomas "
> "Franzel "
> "Thomas "
> ...


 

...... geh ausse Sonne raus !!!!! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes ()


----------



## lausi97 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ...... geh ausse Sonne raus !!!!! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes ()



Neneneneeee, is eher Sauerstoffmangel|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Gute Nacht Johnboy. .......:q


----------



## offense80 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Gute Nacht Marie Ann


----------



## lausi97 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

29 und der rest von heut


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Mensch Micha,
> was haben wir hier bloss "in's Rollen" gebracht.......|bigeyes aus der Nummer kommen wir nie wieder raus |rolleyes



Meine Diagnose : Zauberlehrlingssyndrom

Die Geister, die ich rief....... |muahah:


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> 29 und der rest von heut



Warst Du auch bei der 
'Y-Tours' Wir buchen - Sie fluchen Truppe ?


----------



## lausi97 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Warst Du auch bei der
> 'Y-Tours' Wir buchen - Sie fluchen Truppe ?




Jupp,abteilung :Nevercombackairlines|kopfkratoderso:q


----------



## Arki2k (20. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Sagt mal ist der Kutter mit unseren 15 Leuten dann voll oder kann ich mir zu not als Privatperson noch ein Platz angeln x)


----------



## lausi97 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Sagt mal ist der Kutter mit unseren 15 Leuten dann voll oder kann ich mir zu not als Privatperson noch ein Platz angeln x)



Schergen Beiboot is noch was frei :q


Ne im ernst, denke da musste mal bei der Antares anrufen und fragen oder Risiko eingehen und auf die Nachrücker-Liste.

Ooops , da stehst ja schon......sorry


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin Moin 
Arki2k

Fahrgemeinschaft O Problem|wavey:
wenn kein platz mehr in der Hölle ist kommst unter die Brücke und fängst Mefos:m


----------



## lausi97 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Arki2k
> 
> Fahrgemeinschaft O Problem|wavey:
> wenn kein platz mehr in der Hölle ist kommst unter die Brücke und fängst Mefos:m



Wieso Hölle? Der Kutter wird den tag das Paradies auf Erden sein.........Schergenarbeit sei dank.|rolleyes


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Schergenarbeit sei dank.|rolleyes



Glaubt der Tochter-Knutscher-Bewerber........ Noch..... :g


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Wieso Hölle? Der Kutter wird den tag das Paradies auf Erden sein.........Schergenarbeit sei dank.|rolleyes


Na sag ich doch,schön warm,und ein paar noch am Strand abstellen-))

sehen uns#h


----------



## lausi97 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> sehen uns#h



Da besteh ich druff........|wavey:


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Johnboy. .......:q


gn8#h

Nimm mich mit, Kapitän, auf die Reise



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWuywpPa0EI





:l


----------



## lausi97 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

28

Weiße Rosen aus Athen. ..


----------



## offense80 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

So ihr lieben....

heute im Laufe des Tages werde ich die Kontodaten zum überweisen des Fahrpreises an jeden per PM raus schicken. Laut Homepage der Antares sind das 35 Euro.


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> So ihr lieben....
> 
> heute im Laufe des Tages werde ich die Kontodaten zum überweisen des Fahrpreises an jeden per PM raus schicken. Laut Homepage der Antares sind das 35 Euro.


Moin Moin
ich Runde auf haben wir was fürn Kaffeepott an Bord#6


#h


----------



## lausi97 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> ich Runde auf haben wir was fürn Kaffeepott an Bord#6
> 
> 
> #h



#r#6ich auch


----------



## Arki2k (21. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

So, Leichtmatrose mit an Bord! Norbi können wir ja dann klären,  wer wie fährt.  Kommt ja noch wer aus HH.

Dann schau ich mal,  was die Lidl-Kombo so kann :>


----------



## Norbi (21. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin Männerz!!
Der einzig wahre Norbi bin ich,und ich kann leider nicht mit,aber der einzig wahre Nobbi ist ja bei Euch:mIch wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall viel Petri und sehr viel Spass#h


----------



## offense80 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Danke Norbi, und...nächstes Mal bist du mit dabei 

Teilnehmerliste MAL WIEDER aktualisiert |welcome:


----------



## offense80 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Kann man mir noch mal eben auf die Sprünge helfen....bei dem ganzen organiesieren, telefonieren, mastru.....ääääh dings, äääh schreiben hier, hab ich ganz verplant, wer war noch mal Alex der auf der Nachrückliste steht? Vielleicht bekommen wir den ja dann auch noch unter.


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Teilnehmerliste MAL WIEDER aktualisiert |welcome:


 
 Was ist denn mit dem Filmteam #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Geregelt - wir angeln ja net, sondern filmen nur.


----------



## lausi97 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geregelt - wir angeln ja net, sondern filmen nur.



Wie?Du könntest also auch angeln?|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

ich komm doch nicht umsonst zum filmen...


----------



## offense80 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Na in der "Drehpause" wird Team Cam doch sicher auch mal zur Rute greifen....also zur eigenen....menno...zur Angelrute natürlich


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Na in der "Drehpause" wird Team Cam doch sicher auch mal zur Rute greifen....


 
 DAS filmen wir dann aber  :q


----------



## Arki2k (21. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Auf was ich mich da wohl eingelassen habe ^^ - Wird bestimmt spaßig mit euch Vollchaoten <3


----------



## offense80 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> DAS filmen wir dann aber  :q




Grins....GENAU DAS war mein Gedanke :q:q


----------



## lausi97 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> DAS filmen wir dann aber  :q



Und wie.............:m


----------



## lausi97 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Auf was ich mich da wohl eingelassen habe ^^ - Wird bestimmt spaßig mit euch Vollchaoten <3



Schnucki , da kannste deinen süßen Hintern drauf wetten.......:l


----------



## offense80 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Lausi hat die Witterung aufgenommen...er ist im Schergenjagtfieber. Hat die Antares eigentlich Schlafkabinen, oder müssen wir uns das Elend an Deck mit ansehen wie beim letzten mal :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

wenn man euch schonmal aus dem Gehege lässt |uhoh:|scardie:|bigeyes........()


----------



## lausi97 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Lausi hat die Witterung aufgenommen...er ist im Schergenjagtfieber. Hat die Antares eigentlich Schlafkabinen, oder müssen wir uns das Elend an Deck mit ansehen wie beim letzten mal :q



Rute hoch,Nase in Wind schnüffel, schnüffel, schnüffel, such such auuuuuuuu


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Heute gibt es eine Gutenachtgeschichte von Antares:m

Antares ist der hellste Stern im Sternbild Skorpion und der 16.- hellste Stern des Himmels, kommt langsam zur ruh und mach die Augen zu|schlaf:







#g


----------



## lausi97 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute gibt es eine Gutenachtgeschichte von Antares:m
> 
> Antares ist der hellste Stern im Sternbild Skorpion und der 16.- hellste Stern des Himmels, kommt langsam zur ruh und mach die Augen zu|schlaf:
> 
> ...



Gute Nacht Pa


----------



## offense80 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Nacht Jim Bob

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lw-JhzmwuNY


----------



## Arki2k (21. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Nene, jetzt wird erstmal gearbeitet - Nachtschicht an Deck!


----------



## offense80 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

moin moin ihr chaoten!! Die kontodaten hab ich euch eben raus geschickt. Bitte gebt bei verwendungszweck euren ab nicknamen an damit ich das geld besser zuordnen kann.


Bitte mal eben bescheid geben wer  "michael s" war,damit ich den zuordnen kann.


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

*'Michael s'*ein Tochter-Knutscher ?!?


----------



## offense80 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Scherge Nr. 6 ist das den ich meine....zu wem gehörte der?


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich würde noch nen Angelkollegen mitbringen.
> Das Wäre der Micheal S. .
> Grüße aus dem Weserbergland !


hab ihn gefunden #h


----------



## offense80 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Super danke.....
Du kommst mit in die Verlosung zum Mitarbeiter des Tages #6


----------



## Reppi (22. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin Michael ; der Alex is mir..
Ist nen Kumpel vom Junior ..; muss also unbedingt noch mit !!


----------



## offense80 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> Moin Michael ; der Alex is mir..
> Ist nen Kumpel vom Junior ..; muss also unbedingt noch mit !!



Du hast Post


----------



## Arki2k (22. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Geld ist raus, ich bin arm und brauche unbedingt Fisch zum überleben.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin

Um Mitarbeiter des Monats zu werden hab ich heute mal ein T-Shirt bestellt.(geht auf Haus)
Das wird Morgen beflockt mit ; Das Anglerboard Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3
Ein schönes Teil noch mit anderen Applikationen:min XL
allso abspecken ist für den Gewinner  angesagt|wavey:




lg nobbi


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Um Mitarbeiter des Monats zu werden hab ich heute mal ein T-Shirt bestellt.(geht auf Haus)
> Das wird Morgen beflockt mit ; Das Anglerboard Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3
> ...


 
XL........ Äh ja, hatte ich auch mal |rolleyes , dann kam ich zur Schule ()


Micha, Teilnahmegebühr ist heute morgen raus (aufgerundet für........ )


----------



## offense80 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

XL....das kann Sven bei seinem Kinderkörper ja als Nachthemd tragen :q:q

Geile Idee Nobbi absolut #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

jupp, coole Idee #6
Mal schauen, wer es in Ehren tragen darf...... (XL ist ein gute Durchschnittsgrösse )

Micha,
wenn Sven nicht etwas zugelegt hat, rutscht er wohl durch den Ärmel :q:q:q


----------



## offense80 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## lausi97 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> XL....das kann Sven bei seinem Kinderkörper ja als Nachthemd tragen :q:q
> 
> Geile Idee Nobbi absolut #6



Babystrampler:q:q:q

Nobbi #6#6#6


----------



## Yupii (22. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

So, habe gerade aufgerundet für Manuel und mich überwiesen#h#h#h#h


----------



## Yupii (22. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

So`n Hemd in XL kann ich dann auch als Zitzenhalter tragen|evil:
weil, darunter sitzt der mächtige Kompressor für den Dampfhammer


----------



## lausi97 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> So`n Hemd in XL kann ich dann auch als Zitzenhalter tragen|evil:
> weil, darunter sitzt der mächtige Kompressor für den Dampfhammer



Eher der Rollatormotor......


----------



## lausi97 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

27|supergri|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Achso. .........

Gute Nacht Grandpa


----------



## offense80 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Gute Nacht Charlie Brown :q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQzZmIi2dyw


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Party :#2:

|director:Themenstarter is wech:vik:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1g2VdB4YpzQ



#g#g


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Party :#2:
> 
> |director:Themenstarter is wech:vik:
> 
> ...


 
 Mit der Kohle durchgebrannt ;+


----------



## offense80 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Nee war nur kurz mal Augen zu machen, um heute wieder fit zu sein für euch 
Mal ne kleine Verständnisfrage nebenbei....ihr luschtigen Schnubbis rundet immer alle auf....was soll denn mit dem Geld geschehen was übrig bleibt? Wollen wir das als Bestechungsgeld nehmen, damit Thomas die zu erwartenden "Outtakes" rausschneidet? Oder Sven geben, damit er mal 5 Minuten nicht angelt, und uns ne Chance lässt auch mal was zu fangen....? Was soll damit passieren?


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Nee war nur kurz mal Augen zu machen, um heute wieder fit zu sein für euch
> Mal ne kleine Verständnisfrage nebenbei....ihr luschtigen Schnubbis rundet immer alle auf....was soll denn mit dem Geld geschehen was übrig bleibt? Wollen wir das als Bestechungsgeld nehmen, damit Thomas die zu erwartenden "Outtakes" rausschneidet? Oder Sven geben, damit er mal 5 Minuten nicht angelt, und uns ne Chance lässt auch mal was zu fangen....? Was soll damit passieren?


 
Moin, gute Frage...... in den Kaffeepott auf dem Kutter? Oder beim Rausfahren eine "Begrüssungsrunde" / Begrüssungskaffee vor dem ersten "Angeln"?

(.......oder ihr spendet es für "Brot für Rolf" #c ())


----------



## lausi97 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Mönsch Micha, ist doch für Ausserkutterliche Aktivitäten , Kaffeekasse ..........


----------



## Yupii (23. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

So hatte ich das auch eigentlich gedacht, Kaffee oder Leuchtfeuer:q


----------



## offense80 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Leuchtfeuer...hmmm, das leuchtet mir ein :q

 Wir kaufen den Kutter, und dann gehts jedes We raus auf die See. "Zerstörer Anglerboard" bereit zum auslaufen :vik:


----------



## lausi97 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Leuchtfeuer...hmmm, das leuchtet mir ein :q
> 
> Wir kaufen den Kutter, und dann gehts jedes We raus auf die See. "Zerstörer Anglerboard" bereit zum auslaufen :vik:



MS Scherge 1


----------



## lausi97 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Bezahlen. .............check.


----------



## offense80 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Fährt vielleicht einer von euch vorher noch zum Heringsangel mit dem Boot raus oder kennt jemanden der rausfährt? Würde gern mitkommen. Denn bis zum 18. halte ich es definitiv nicht ohne angeln aus #q#q#q


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Fährt vielleicht einer von euch vorher noch zum Heringsangel mit dem Boot raus oder kennt jemanden der rausfährt? Würde gern mitkommen. Denn bis zum 18. halte ich es definitiv nicht ohne angeln aus #q#q#q


 
 Willst Du die Boardie-Tour Nr. 4 schon vorher einschieben ?
 Wenn es passen könnte, würde ich auch gerne ( natürlich gegen Sprit / Unkostenbeteiligung ) mitkommen.

 Hast aber gleich auch noch 'ne PN von mir.


----------



## lausi97 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

26hat Chuck gesagt, bis er die Dorsche vermöbelt.


----------



## Skizzza (23. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin Männers!

Wollte nochmal loswerden, dass ich mich riesig freue, dass es wieder mit euch allen losgeht. Grade das Micha dann mal die Orga an sich gerissen hat und unter Mithilfe alles so schnell auf die Beine gestellt wurde. Ich weiß ja selber, dass das ganze doch immer etwas Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. 

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Pokal aus? Hat einer Kontakt zu Jörn respektive dem Bekannten, der den beim letzten mal gewonnen hat? Wäre ja schön, wenn man den nun weiterreichen könnte, dafür hab ich den schließlich gemacht.


----------



## lausi97 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> 
> Wollte nochmal loswerden, dass ich mich riesig freue, dass es wieder mit euch allen losgeht. Grade das Micha dann mal die Orga an sich gerissen hat und unter Mithilfe alles so schnell auf die Beine gestellt wurde. Ich weiß ja selber, dass das ganze doch immer etwas Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit dem Pokal aus? Hat einer Kontakt zu Jörn respektive dem Bekannten, der den beim letzten mal gewonnen hat? Wäre ja schön, wenn man den nun weiterreichen könnte, dafür hab ich den schließlich gemacht.



Sven #6 haste schön gesagt.Das mit der Organisation kann man nicht genug loben. 
Das Jörn sich nich mehr meldet ist schade, aber evtl. meldet er sich ja noch.

Micha hast du eigentlich von allen iwie ne Rückmeldung bekommen?


----------



## offense80 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Das mit dem Pokal hatte ich auch schon die ganze Zeit im Kopf. dachte eigentlich Sven hatte den gewonnen. Wäre super wenn der vor der Tour noch auftaucht.

In wiefern Rückmeldung? Wegen bezahlen oder ob alle mitkommen? Ich werde Donnerstag mit dem Sparbuch zur Haspa fahren und sehe dann ja wer alles schon bezahlt hat. Hinter jedem der bezahlt hat setze ich vorn auf der Liste ein #6

Zur Orga kann ich nur sagen, das es zwar ne Menge Arbeit ist, aber da ihr echt so super mithelft, es auch riesen Spaß macht das für euch zu organisieren. 

Jungs ihr sein TOP #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Micha hast du eigentlich von allen iwie ne Rückmeldung bekommen?


 
 Jau, die Schergen planen einen wilden Streik und demonstrieren für bessere Bedingungen auf'm Dampfer.

 Sag's aber nicht weiter......


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Nabend,
das mit dem Pokal und der evtl. Organisation der nächsten Tour von djorni's Kumpel etc. ......... so richtig kam da nix mehr...... da haben wir ganz schön lange gebettelt um irgend eine Antwort zu bekommen.#c Egal, ist durch
und abgehakt (leider)

Sven, dafür bekommst du doch ein T-Shirt, wo du noch ganz lange reinwachsen kannst (Grösse XL)  #6:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Micha , so dachte ich, gibt ja so 1-2koleggas die sich nur sporadisch mal melden das se mitmöchten , wenn's dann soweit ist : nix mehr. 

Ho Do soch i ma gutz nächtle,saupreissen damische (mach ma besser 1000:q hinter):q


----------



## offense80 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Also Nils, Thorsten und mein Tochterknutscher sind auch schon fest mit dabei.


----------



## Skizzza (23. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ein T-Shirt? Wieso das? Ist da etwas an mir vorbeigegangen?|kopfkrat
Und XL? Das ist ja ein richtiges Zelt für mich:q

Gut ich werd dann mal Jörn schreiben, dass ich den Pokal vll noch irgendwie organisiert bekomme #y


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Um Mitarbeiter des Monats zu werden hab ich heute mal ein T-Shirt bestellt.(geht auf Haus)
> Das wird Morgen beflockt mit ; Das Anglerboard Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3
> ...


 


Skizzza schrieb:


> Ein T-Shirt? Wieso das? Ist da etwas an mir vorbeigegangen?|kopfkrat
> Und XL? Das ist ja ein richtiges Zelt für mich:q
> 
> Gut ich werd dann mal Jörn schreiben, dass ich den Pokal vll noch irgendwie organisiert bekomme #y


 
Mensch Svenni, 
schau mal.......... ich hoffe bei deinem Studium bist du etwas "wacher" |supergri|supergri|supergri

(Mach das mal, war ja schliesslich ein *Wanderpokal* soweit ich weiss??!! #c)


----------



## Jesse J (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin!

 War letzte Woche auf Kundentour und ansonsten auch strak eingespannt (Geb. Frau etc. ) daher erst jetzt eine Meldung von mir.
 Ich frage heute dort mal nach ner Unterkunft weil wir den Tag nicht mehr zurückfahren wollten. Wenn das klappt bezahle ich wahrscheinlich bei denen direkt wenn nicht Überweise ich Dir das Geld von Michael S. und mir heute Abend.
 @ Lausi: eine Rute (75-175/240cm) + Rolle habe ich mir jetzt doch schon besorgt, nur Micha bräuchte jetzt noch ein Set. 

 lg Jörg


----------



## Yupii (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

@ lausi sauerland
du denkst aber hoffentlich auch an meine Ausrüstung (Rocke + 6000er Biomaster SW), die du mir ja groß(kotzig:q)zügig angeboten hast, mitzubringen#h#h Sonst|splat2:|smash:|smash:


----------



## lausi97 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> War letzte Woche auf Kundentour und ansonsten auch strak eingespannt (Geb. Frau etc. ) daher erst jetzt eine Meldung von mir.
> Ich frage heute dort mal nach ner Unterkunft weil wir den Tag nicht mehr zurückfahren wollten. Wenn das klappt bezahle ich wahrscheinlich bei denen direkt wenn nicht Überweise ich Dir das Geld von Michael S. und mir heute Abend.
> ...



Bring was mit. ...


----------



## lausi97 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> @ lausi sauerland
> du denkst aber hoffentlich auch an meine Ausrüstung (Rocke + 6000er Biomaster SW), die du mir ja groß(kotzig:q)zügig angeboten hast, mitzubringen#h#h Sonst|splat2:|smash:|smash:



Wahhhh, alter Mann hör auf son komisches Zeug zu rauchen :q,aber wenn du drauf bestehst bringe ich auch dir was mit:r


----------



## Yupii (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Wahhhh, alter Mann hör auf son komisches Zeug zu rauchen :q,aber wenn du drauf bestehst bringe ich auch dir was mit:r


nicht was, sondern das, was oben in Klammern steht.|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

.....mach bestimmt Sinn, euch beide auf dem Kutter nebeneinander zu stellen :q#6:q#6


----------



## lausi97 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> .....mach bestimmt Sinn, euch beide auf dem Kutter nebeneinander zu stellen :q#6:q#6



Jo, aber den Sabbermund (wenn er die Rocke mit der Biom.ständig sieht)vonYupii, wischt nen anderer ab|supergri|supergri.Scherge 3 meldet sich gerade freiwillig.


----------



## lausi97 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

wobei, am besten wäre er ja zwischen Sven|bla: und mir :laufgehoben |supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> wobei, am besten wäre er ja zwischen Sven|bla: und mir :laufgehoben |supergri


 

jau...... und Reppi noch dahinter !!!!  :q 
Nee lass mal, die "*Höchststrafe*" hat er nun auch nicht verdient!!!|rolleyes 
(Wenn er den Tag mit euch rum hätte, wäre er danach doch in keinster Weise mehr gesellschaftsfähig) |uhoh::q:q


----------



## Yupii (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> jau...... und Reppi noch dahinter !!!!  :q
> Nee lass mal, die "*Höchststrafe*" hat er nun auch nicht verdient!!!|rolleyes
> (Wenn er den Tag mit euch rum hätte, wäre er danach doch in keinster Weise mehr gesellschaftsfähig) |uhoh::q:q


auch du Brutus:c
Hast du eigentlich nicht noch was wichtigeres zu tun?|bla:|bla:


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> auch du Brutus:c
> Hast du eigentlich nicht noch was wichtigeres zu tun?|bla:|bla:


 

....... nö


----------



## lausi97 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

und wenn dann Manuel auch noch mehr fangen sollte , muss er in Therapie. .............


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> und wenn dann Manuel auch noch mehr fangen sollte , muss er in Therapie. .............


 

das sowieso........ (da er ja auch in Norwegen von seiner Frau "vorgeführt" wird) #6:q:q
Sie zeigt ihm doch immer wieder, wer die grössten Fische fängt.......  #c|rolleyes#6


----------



## Yupii (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ....... nö



Schön, dann ist der Geheimauftrag ja fertig:q:q


----------



## Jesse J (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

So, gerade mit der netten Dame Telefoniert.
 Leider nichts mehr frei .... ;( .
 Nun gut , somit überweise ich das Geld heute Abend.

 lg Jörg


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> Schön, dann ist der Geheimauftrag ja fertig:q:q


 

nicht mal angefangen....leider.#d Hoffe aber es noch hinzubekommen


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Jesse J schrieb:


> So, gerade mit der netten Dame Telefoniert.
> Leider nichts mehr frei .... ;( .
> Nun gut , somit überweise ich das Geld heute Abend.
> 
> lg Jörg


Moin Moin 
Jörg
Geld ist immer gut,die Herkunft ist egal|supergri
Übernachtung wird sich ergeben,in Petersdorf sind auch viele Private,alles wird gut#h


----------



## Yupii (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> nicht mal angefangen....leider.#d Hoffe aber es noch hinzubekommen



Nix Dänemark|smash:|smash:


----------



## lausi97 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> nicht mal angefangen....leider.#d Hoffe aber es noch hinzubekommen



Was heckt ihr beiden denn da schon wieder aus |evil:..........


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> Nix Dänemark|smash:|smash:


Yupii, ist doch schnell gemacht...... geht allerspätestens gleich nach Ostern los. (Kann im Moment aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht soviel machen..... wird aber |rolleyes)



lausi97 schrieb:


> Was heckt ihr beiden denn da schon wieder aus |evil:..........


 
Lausi,
das wird was ganz "Feines" für Norwegen ............. :g|thinkerg:


----------



## lausi97 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Lausi,
> das wird was ganz "Feines" für Norwegen ............. :g|thinkerg:



darf man schon mit dem sabbern anfangen?


----------



## lausi97 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Sachmal Rolf , machst du auch NK Bleie? Wenn nicht, hätte ich da was


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

#c


lausi97 schrieb:


> darf man schon mit dem sabbern anfangen?


 
........wird bestimmt gut . Wirst du am 17. sehen #6


NK Bleie? Ich fische die Dinger nicht...... aber wenn du welche brauchst


----------



## lausi97 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> #c
> 
> ........wird bestimmt gut . Wirst du am 17. sehen #6
> 
> ...



:csolange warten :c

Neneneneeee, hab genuch, aber auch ne form


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> :csolange warten :c
> 
> Neneneneeee, hab genuch, aber auch ne form


 
....... baue doch "nur" Pilker  (aber Danke und wenn du was brauchst...... #6, sag an)


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ....... baue doch "nur" Pilker



Meine sind am D-Day aber fertig, oder ?

Wie war das noch ?
20,- € für jeden Dorsch auf Deine Pilker, den wir Thomas glücksselig lächelnd in die Kamera halten ? |wavey:


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Meine sind am D-Day aber fertig, oder ?
> 
> Wie war das noch ?
> 20,- € für jeden Dorsch auf Deine Pilker, den wir Thomas glücksselig lächelnd in die Kamera halten ? |wavey:


 
sicher #6 

Ah........ muss gerade neue "Preisschilder" machen :q:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Meine sind am D-Day aber fertig, oder ?
> 
> Wie war das noch ?
> 20,- € für jeden Dorsch auf Deine Pilker, den wir Thomas glücksselig lächelnd in die Kamera halten ? |wavey:


*Markierte Jungdorsche bei Fehmarn ausgesetzt #h*



20€




|bla:


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> *Markierte Jungdorsche bei Fehmarn ausgesetzt #h*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Rolf hat mir aber versichert, daß seine Pilker nur ü90 Dorsche ( und das am laufenden Band ) fangen ;+     |supergri|rolleyes|supergri


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Hallo Leute
wollte nur mitteilen das das Geld überwiesen ist. 

Bei dem Kram den ihr da so von euch gebt bin ich mir gar nicht mehr soooooo sicher ob ich das Richtige gemacht habe. Aber was soll es das ist bestimmt der gaaaanz normale Wahnsinn unter den Jungs.

Grüße a.d. Norden |wavey:  :vik:


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

und einer kommt ja noch!

Die Rundung kommt doch auch unseren Kamerateam zugunsten,oder watt,lecker Mittagsessen an Bord.



#hnobbi


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Mensch Männer,
> 
> ihr seid ja aufgeregter als ein Schwarm Teenies vor ihrem ersten Abtanzball.
> Auf was hab ich mich als Angelnovize dort bloß eingelassen ?
> ...


 
 @ DER MÄCHTIGE

 Als ob ich es auch schon geahnt hätte......


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Und alles für die Nachwelt festgehalten..............


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und alles für die Nachwelt festgehalten..............


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UliPSwZD68M


#hDie Rundung kommt doch auch unseren Kamerateam zugunsten,oder watt,lecker Mittagsessen an Bord.


----------



## lausi97 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UliPSwZD68M
> 
> 
> #hDie Rundung kommt doch auch unseren Kamerateam zugunsten,oder watt,lecker Mittagsessen an Bord.



Let's Cooking with Thomas. ............

26 

Good niete evrybotty.


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

@ Offense80

 Dein Sparbuch hat auch von mir gerundete Post.

 Die Meldung : 'Empfänger unbekannt verzogen' ignoriere ich einfach mal......


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Let's Cook Thomas. ............



Lausi, nicht nett von Dir........ |sagnix


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> @ Offense80
> 
> Dein Sparbuch hat auch von mir gerundete Post.
> 
> Die Meldung : 'Empfänger unbekannt verzogen' ignoriere ich einfach mal......


warte ich komme mit:mmandelblüte mallorca:l


----------



## lausi97 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Lausi, nicht nett von Dir........ |sagnix



Nana Scherge,das gibt aber punktabzug..........|rolleyes,Herrchendie Worte verdrehen|r|rolleyesolleyes#d#d


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und einer kommt ja noch!
> 
> Die Rundung kommt doch auch unseren Kamerateam zugunsten,oder watt,lecker Mittagsessen an Bord.
> 
> ...


 

nobbi, sehr gute Idee.............  #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Rolf hat mir aber versichert, daß seine Pilker nur ü90 Dorsche ( und das am laufenden Band ) fangen ;+ |supergri|rolleyes|supergri


 

Hm, Olaf......hattest du die "nur ü90" bestellt? Du wolltest doch die "Einfachen" |rolleyes

(Die Pilker, die man auf Fischart, Grösse und Gewicht einstellen kann..... die sind noch im Prototypen-Status |rolleyes )


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Oh Oh Lausi........ 
der Yupii kommt schon das WE nach Ostern zu mir in die Garage/Werkstatt #c. Mall schauen.........
(der kann ja auch immer alles gebrauchen....... |bigeyes)


----------



## lausi97 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hm, Olaf......hattest du die "nur ü90" bestellt? Du wolltest doch die "Einfachen" |rolleyes
> 
> (Die Pilker, die man auf Fischart, Grösse und Gewicht einstellen kann..... die sind noch im Prototypen-Status |rolleyes )



Ich meine auch , daß er das Modell "Cellerschergenpilk" , Form rechteckig, unlackiert und ohne Haken, bestellt hat.

Rolf, binde dem Yupii die Hände fest, und stülp ihm ne Sack über. ...............


----------



## Yupii (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ich meine auch , daß er das Modell "Cellerschergenpilk" , Form rechteckig, unlackiert und ohne Haken, bestellt hat.
> 
> Rolf, binde dem Yupii die Hände fest, und stülp ihm ne Sack über. ...............


Na, du kleiner Schisser
Angst, dass nix mehr für dich übrig bleibt?|rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> Na, du kleiner Schisser
> Angst, dass nix mehr für dich übrig bleibt?|rolleyes



Pah , isch hab ne Rocke lalalalalaaaaaaa :vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Pah , isch hab ne Rocke lalalalalaaaaaaa :vik:


 

aber noch nix zum dran binden....... la la la la :q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> aber noch nix zum dran binden....... la la la la :q:q:q



Verdammich, ertappt .....


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Was genau ( Modell ? ) ist eigentlich diese ominöse   
 Rock(e) da Kutter #c|kopfkrat


----------



## Skizzza (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Die Rocke ist ne Angelrute, Kurzform für die "Abu Garcia Rocksweeper". Ich fische das Modell 1042 xh, welche Thorsten fischt weiß ich grad garnicht. 
Ich hoffe allerdings, dass das Wetter gut ist, sodass ich meine Wild Romance nochmals testen kann.


----------



## lausi97 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Die Rocke ist ne Angelrute, Kurzform für die "Abu Garcia Rocksweeper". Ich fische das Modell 1042 xh,



Dito. .......mit wahlweise ner 4000 oder 6000 Biomaster SW :q


----------



## lausi97 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Was genau ( Modell ? ) ist eigentlich diese ominöse
> Rock(e) da Kutter #c|kopfkrat



Frage geklärt, Monsickniore Scherge:q:q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Bevor ich es vergesse : 25


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Was genau ( Modell ? ) ist eigentlich diese ominöse
> Rock(e) da Kutter #c|kopfkrat


 
Olaf, 
"sowas" haben Kollegen, die sich entsprechend nach vorn kaufen wollen. Aber am Ende des tages auch nicht mehr gefangen haben :q:q:q....ist wie bei Allem, du musst auch damit umgehen können #c ()


----------



## lausi97 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Hein, mein gekürztes Zitat aus Post 546 is garnich so abwegig, brauchst nur das böse V wort sagen  ( grins )


----------



## lausi97 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Olaf,
> "sowas" haben Kollegen, die sich entsprechend nach vorn kaufen wollen. Aber am Ende des tages auch nicht mehr gefangen haben :q:q:q....ist wie bei Allem, du musst auch damit umgehen können #c ()



Boah, Brutus.......|evil:|evil::q


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Die Rocke ist ne Angelrute, Kurzform für die "Abu Garcia Rocksweeper". Ich fische das Modell 1042 xh, welche Thorsten fischt weiß ich grad garnicht.
> Ich hoffe allerdings, dass das Wetter gut ist, sodass ich meine Wild Romance nochmals testen kann.


 
 Danke Skizza.

 Sehr feiner Stock - war nur durch den Kosenamen verwirrt.


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Frage geklärt, Monsickniore Scherge:q:q:q:q


 
 Jau, danke.

 Da komme ich mit meinem Schergenkrempel nicht ran |rotwerden


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Olaf,
> "sowas" haben Kollegen, die sich entsprechend nach vorn kaufen wollen. Aber am Ende des tages auch nicht mehr gefangen haben :q:q:q....ist wie bei Allem, du musst auch damit umgehen können #c ()


 
 Ich sag immer :

 Was nützt mir ein Formel-1 Auto in der Garage, wenn ich keinen Führerschein habe...... |rolleyes


----------



## Reppi (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

nässe auch gerade ein....; wat ne Geldverschwendung|uhoh:
und ich habe jetzt nicht geschrieben, dass die Rolle oder Rute schlecht ist, ganz das Gegenteil....


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Hein, mein gekürztes Zitat aus Post 546 is garnich so abwegig, brauchst nur das böse V wort sagen ( grins )


 
 #c;+#c


----------



## lausi97 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> #c;+#c



Sach ihm mal " Verband" und schon kocht er.......:q


----------



## lausi97 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> nässe auch gerade ein....; wat ne Geldverschwendung|uhoh:



Wer hat der hat. ..........

Fahre auch nen V8 und nich Sonne olle Kiste wie deine:m


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Wer hat der hat. ..........
> 
> Fahre auch nen V8 und nich Sonne olle Kiste wie deine:m


 

na ja, solchen Leuten sagt man nach, sie müssten da was "kompensieren",  weil man "an anderer Stelle nicht mit ausreichender Länge" gesegnet ist...........  :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> na ja, solchen Leuten sagt man nach, sie müssten da was "kompensieren",  weil man "an anderer Stelle nicht mit ausreichender Länge" gesegnet ist...........  :q:q:q:q:q



 das du auch immer in der Wunde prockeln musst:c


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Wenn der Patronengurt länger wird als die Flinte wird man älter:q:q:q








#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Wenn der Patronengurt länger wird als die Flinte wird man älter:q:q:q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
#6..........


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Sach ihm mal " Verband" und schon kocht er.......:q


 
 Das war's.....  |thinkerg:

 Hatte mich gewundert, wie Du ein 'V' in Angelfischer reinbekommst  |rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Wenn der Patronengurt länger wird als die Flinte wird man älter:q:q:q
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kann ich in meinem zarten Alter noch nicht mitreden |supergri


----------



## Yupii (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> kann ich in meinem zarten Alter noch nicht mitreden |supergri


Haste keinen Patronengurt;+


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> Haste keinen Patronengurt;+


 


..... oder Luftgewehr?! :q:q


----------



## lausi97 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> Haste keinen Patronengurt;+



Doch, aber der ist noch nicht länger als die Flinte :q,zeige ich dir dann :k:k


----------



## Yupii (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Müssen wir nicht eigentlich nett zu ihm sein?
Ich glaube, wir fahren bei ihm mit|bigeyes|bigeyes|rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> Müssen wir nicht eigentlich nett zu ihm sein?
> Ich glaube, wir fahren bei ihm mit|bigeyes|bigeyes|rolleyes



Och, für dich ist die Innehangedumpel reserviert. |bigeyes so guckst dann........

Hab euch doch alle:l


----------



## Yupii (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Doch, aber der ist noch nicht länger als die Flinte :q,zeige ich dir dann :k:k


Kannst deinen Schergen zeigen|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Norbi (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Wer hat der hat. ..........
> 
> Fahre auch nen V8 und nich Sonne olle Kiste wie deine:m



V8.....war das nichtmal Tomatensaft in Dosen|supergri


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> Kannst deinen Schergen zeigen|uhoh:|uhoh:



Damit die an dem Tag wenigstens einmal was zu lachen haben ?!? |uhoh:


----------



## lausi97 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

|krach:|abgelehn|offtopic|director:|smash:#y|motz:|motz:|motz:|motz:|motz:|motz:#4





HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Damit die an dem Tag wenigstens einmal was zu lachen haben ?!? |uhoh:


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> |krach:|abgelehn|offtopic|director:|smash:#y|motz:|motz:|motz:|motz:|motz:|motz:#4


 
 Ooopppssss, Wespennest.

 Dann darf ich bestimmt auch nicht mehr Deine Rocke wenigstens mal anfassen, oder ?     :c


----------



## lausi97 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ooopppssss, Wespennest.
> 
> Dann darf ich bestimmt auch nicht mehr Deine Rocke wenigstens mal anfassen, oder ?     :c



Noch nich ma hingucken. .................


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Noch nich ma hingucken. .................


T-Shirt ist im Versand wollt ihr da schon mal hingucken (Bilder) oder lieber Überraschung an Bord:mick glöv dat kommt Samstag.



nobbi|wavey:


----------



## lausi97 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> T-Shirt ist im Versand wollt ihr da schon mal hingucken (Bilder) oder lieber Überraschung an Bord:mick glöv dat kommt Samstag.
> 
> 
> 
> nobbi|wavey:



Suprise Suprise, dann können wa alle inne Kamera :q


----------



## offense80 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ist natürlich ein Anreiz das schon mal sehen zu können, um sich noch intensiver auf das angeln vorzubereiten ( Skizzza fesseln und knebeln, Rolf seine Ü 90 Pilker verstecken, Rocke anzünden, Biomaster gen Horizont schleudern )....aber zum angeln werde ich eh kaum kommen, denn ich muss ja für meinen lieben hochgeschätzten Schwaben da sein, der mich ganz groß raus bringt.....und wenn ich dann später in einem riesigen Saal sitze und höre "and the Oscar goes to......Michael from the Anglerboard", ich den Preis entgegennehme, und anschließend an der Bar mit all den anderen Promis aus dem Filmgeschäft stehe, werde ich an euch denken und mir ganz leise selber sagen....



"Sch**** ich wäre jetzt viel lieber mit den Jungs beim angeln"


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ist natürlich ein Anreiz das schon mal sehen zu können, um sich noch intensiver auf das angeln vorzubereiten ( Skizzza fesseln und knebeln, Rolf seine Ü 90 Pilker verstecken, Rocke anzünden, Biomaster gen Horizont schleudern )....aber zum angeln werde ich eh kaum kommen, denn ich muss ja für meinen lieben hochgeschätzten Schwaben da sein, der mich ganz groß raus bringt.....und wenn ich dann später in einem riesigen Saal sitze und höre "and the Oscar goes to......Michael from the Anglerboard", ich den Preis entgegennehme, und anschließend an der Bar mit all den anderen Promis aus dem Filmgeschäft stehe, werde ich an euch denken und mir ganz leise selber sagen....
> 
> 
> 
> "Sch**** ich wäre jetzt viel lieber mit den Jungs beim angeln"


na guck 

hinten steht schon mal 


hell" s Anglers|bigeyes

Sa. kommen Bilder:q


----------



## lausi97 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ist natürlich ein Anreiz das schon mal sehen zu können, um sich noch intensiver auf das angeln vorzubereiten ( Skizzza fesseln und knebeln, Rolf seine Ü 90 Pilker verstecken, Rocke anzünden, Biomaster gen Horizont schleudern )....aber zum angeln werde ich eh kaum kommen, denn ich muss ja für meinen lieben hochgeschätzten Schwaben da sein, der mich ganz groß raus bringt.....und wenn ich dann später in einem riesigen Saal sitze und höre "and the Oscar goes to......Michael from the Anglerboard", ich den Preis entgegennehme, und anschließend an der Bar mit all den anderen Promis aus dem Filmgeschäft stehe, werde ich an euch denken und mir ganz leise selber sagen....
> 
> 
> 
> "Sch**** ich wäre jetzt viel lieber mit den Jungs beim angeln"



Du wirst sehr einsam sein im Ausguck :q


----------



## lausi97 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich kann schon gar nimmer afflurn


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ist natürlich ein Anreiz das schon mal sehen zu können, um sich noch intensiver auf das angeln vorzubereiten ( Skizzza fesseln und knebeln, Rolf seine Ü 90 Pilker verstecken, Rocke anzünden, Biomaster gen Horizont schleudern )....aber zum angeln werde ich eh kaum kommen, denn ich muss ja für meinen lieben hochgeschätzten Schwaben da sein, der mich ganz groß raus bringt.....und wenn ich dann später in einem riesigen Saal sitze und höre "and the Oscar goes to......Michael from the Anglerboard", ich den Preis entgegennehme, und anschließend an der Bar mit all den anderen Promis aus dem Filmgeschäft stehe, werde ich an euch denken und mir ganz leise selber sagen....
> 
> 
> 
> "Sch**** ich wäre jetzt viel lieber mit den Jungs beim angeln"


 


Heeeey McFly, aufwachen !!!!! :q:q:q


----------



## Jesse J (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Nabend !

 Sag mal kennt da einer von euch noch ne Unterkunft die für einen Tag vermieten?
 Ich finde da nichts , die wolllen alle min 3 Nächte etc ..... .
 Wir sind zu zweit , also 2 Zimmer oder wenigstens getrennte Betten |rolleyes .
 Wenns geht per PN , da ich nicht Stündlich hier rein schauen kann und es doch einiges hier los ist.

 Lg aus dem schönen Weserbergland 

 Jörg


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Nabend !
> 
> Sag mal kennt da einer von euch noch ne Unterkunft die für einen Tag vermieten?
> Ich finde da nichts , die wolllen alle min 3 Nächte etc ..... .
> ...



Hallo Jörg,

die Schwierigkeit wird sein, daß am 18/19.04. noch das letzte Wochenende der Osterferien vieler Bundesländer ( Ausnahme : Hamburg ) ist. Von daher sind sicherlich einige Bettenvermieter etwas 'stur', in punkto nur einer Übernachtung.

Deine erste Frage ist ja etwas 'allgemein' formuliert.....

Wie weit weg soll/darf denn Eure Unterkunft sein ?


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Danach melde ich mich dierekt bei "wer wird Millionär" an, und dann teilen wir die Kohle. Ab einem Gewinn von 16.000 Euronen spendiere ich der ganzen Truppe hier eine 3 Tage Fahrt :vik:



 Offense80 :

 Diese Idee gefiel mir besser, als Deine Oskar-Starallüren.......


----------



## Jesse J (26. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin!

 Ich habe schon 2 neue Seiten mit Adressen bekommen , Danke an euch !

 Je näher, je besser  . 

 Wenn nicht fahren wir halt wieder nach Hause ... ;(


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Heute so (schön) ruhig hier..........|kopfkrat#6 (Sauerland nicht am Netz?!) :q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Heute so (schön) ruhig hier..........|kopfkrat#6 (Sauerland nicht am Netz?!) :q:q:q



Doch, aber so hin und wieder muss auch ich arbeiten |rolleyes


----------



## Reppi (26. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



> schön) ruhig hier


Rolf, Du Kriegstreiber ...|supergri

Der hat die letzten Tage so viel gesabbert, der brauch mal Pause...:m:m


----------



## Yupii (26. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Lausi haben se die Zunge wieder mal operativ zusammenflicken müssen:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Doch, aber so hin und wieder muss auch ich arbeiten |rolleyes


 
..... hat mir doch so bisschen gefehlt |rolleyes ()



Reppi schrieb:


> Rolf, Du Kriegstreiber ...|supergri
> 
> Der hat die letzten Tage so viel gesabbert, der brauch mal Pause...:m:m


 

........ aber nein , wollte doch "nur mal nachfragen" .


----------



## lausi97 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Naja, Ostern steht bevor und da mußte ich heute morgen mal schnell  4t Fische sortieren, aber heute abend bin ich wieder fit:q


----------



## Reppi (26. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



> 4t Fische



4 tote Fische...|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> 4 tote Fische...|supergri



4000 kg=4 Tonnen |supergri,für dich als auswärtigen. .......


----------



## Arki2k (26. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Riechst bestimmt lecker


----------



## Yupii (26. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Riechst bestimmt lecker



wie Laternenpfahl ganz unten:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Riechst bestimmt lecker



Jouuuuuuuuuu, besonders nachts.........|supergri

Yupii, datt mit dem Laternenpfahl kennst von zu Hause? |supergri|rolleyes|supergri


----------



## offense80 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Kann es sein, das du vom räuchern irreparable Schäden davon getragen hast......das würde so einiges erklären :q:q:q:q:q

Und da das mein 1500 Posting ist noch was liebes hinterher....

JUNGS IHR SEID NE GEILE TRUPPE!!!#6#6#6


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> JUNGS IHR SEID NE GEILE TRUPPE!!!#6#6#6


 
 Sind wir beim Bezahlen ( und Runden ) mit den Nullen durch'n Tüddel gekommen ?!?


----------



## offense80 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ach was, wie kommst du darauf??? 

Hier mal mein aktueller Standort

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Se...2!3m1!1s0x225c21fd70bead3b:0x32d3d0a0d349daf7


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Sortierst da auch gerade Fische zu Ostern ?!?


----------



## Arki2k (26. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Hey, ich seh dich! Setz den Caipi mal kurz ab und winke rüber, sitz nebenan auf der anderen Inseln


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Hinter jedem der bezahlt hat setze ich vorn auf der Liste ein #6


 

Moin Micha, irgendwie vermisse ich das was  |kopfkrat ():q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Micha, irgendwie vermisse ich das was |kopfkrat ():q:q


 
 Leider nicht im Sauerland, aber auf den Seychellen ist gerade kein Netzempfang.....  #d


----------



## offense80 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin Männers. Da ich beruflich momentan etwas stärker eingebunden bin, habe ich es gestern nicht geschafft zur Bank zu kommen und das Geld nachtragen zu lassen. Heute darf ich auch wieder von 7.30 bis ca 18.30 Uhr arbeiten, da komme ich auch nicht dazu. Werde es aber Anfang nächster Woche irgendwie hinbekommen, versprochen.


----------



## Reppi (27. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Anfang nächste Woche ist gut; dann weis keiner das ich das bezahlen auch erst Anfang der Woche hinbekomme...:q:q


----------



## Yupii (27. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Yupii, datt mit dem Laternenpfahl kennst von zu Hause? |supergri|rolleyes|supergri



Nee, eigentlich nur von dir|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin Moin
Das T-Shirt ist da,vorab ein paar Bilder.
Michael wird es dem Gewinner überreichen und vielleicht auch noch einen Staubfänger:q
Das Shirt hat die Größe XL,nagelneu, hängt jetzt noch in einem Tierfreien Raucherhaushalt




|wavey:


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Das T-Shirt ist da,vorab ein paar Bilder.
> Michael wird es dem Gewinner überreichen und vieleicht auch noch einen Staubfänger:q
> Das Shirt hat die Größe XL,nagelneu, hängt jetzt noch in einem Tierfreien Raucherhaushalt
> ...


 
nobbi, sieht gut aus #6#6


----------



## lausi97 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Nobbi #r#r#r#6#6#6#6


----------



## Skizzza (27. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Zwar etwas zu groß für mich, aber ich werds natürlich entgegennehmen :m


----------



## offense80 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Wie geil sieht das denn aus :k:k:k

 Ja ich überreiche das....holt es euch wenn ihr euch traut |splat2:


----------



## lausi97 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*


```

```



offense80 schrieb:


> Ja ich überreiche das....holt es euch wenn ihr euch traut |splat2:



räusper, hust, hust, übernimmste dich da nicht? 18 gegen nen halben. ...........:g:q


----------



## offense80 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Das sagen meine Knackis auch immer, und wenn sie dann verpackt auf dem Fesselbett liegen, ist das Geheule wieder groß :q:q


----------



## lausi97 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Das sagen meine Knackis auch immer, und wenn sie dann verpackt auf dem Fesselbett liegen, ist das Geheule wieder groß :q:q



ok,dann anders:schleiche mich langsam von hinten an,und daaaaaann:l


----------



## offense80 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> ok,dann anders:schleiche mich langsam von hinten an,und daaaaaann:l



Jetzt kommen wir langsam ins Geschäft SÜßER :l:k:l:k


----------



## lausi97 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen wir langsam ins Geschäft SÜßER :l:k:l:k



Dachte ich mir. .........wobei die fesselspielchen auch was haben |rolleyes


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Das T-Shirt ist da,vorab ein paar Bilder.
> Michael wird es dem Gewinner überreichen und vielleicht auch noch einen Staubfänger:q
> Das Shirt hat die Größe XL,nagelneu, hängt jetzt noch in einem Tierfreien Raucherhaushalt
> ...


*Eine Gute und eine schlechte Nachricht*:

Dieses T-Shirt ist ein Muster und wird nicht überreicht|kopfkrat
na toll|krach:

Der Gewinner bekommt das Shirt in seiner größe#6danach per Post.
-Auswählen-
S
152Kinder
M
L
XL
5XL
116Kinder
XXL
128Kinder
3XL
140Kinder
4XL
seit mir nicht böse #d



lg
nobbi


----------



## lausi97 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Gibbet datt och in xxxxxxxxs für Svenni :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Gibbet datt och in xxxxxxxxs für Svenni :q


lausi gucken wir uns an Bord mal an #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen wir langsam ins Geschäft SÜßER :l:k:l:k


Scheint so ne Art "Shade of Grey"-Dreh zu geben.........
#d#d#d


----------



## Arki2k (27. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Wie ist mit der Anfahrt, wollen wir uns da langsam mal zusammen rotten? Oder fährt jeder selber


----------



## lausi97 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Scheint so ne Art "Shade of Grey"-Dreh zu geben.........
> #d#d#d



:q:q und voll Oscar würdig...........:vik:


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (28. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Hallo Lütt

Wollte nicht mal einer von euch auf die Teilnehmerliste ein smiley dahinter machen wenn bezahlt wurde 

ich brauch dann nicht wieder zur Bank 
auch damit ich weis ob ich mitspielen darf#c


----------



## Norbi (28. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> Hallo Lütt
> 
> Wollte nicht mal einer von euch auf die Teilnehmerliste ein smiley dahinter machen wenn bezahlt wurde
> 
> ...



Gucks Du  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4316441&postcount=618


----------



## offense80 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Danke Norbi #6 gut das ich dich habe |supergri


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin
Morgen eine Stunde früher Boardietour und ich habe meine ganzen Kutterangeln als Rankhilfen angenagelt|supergri#q




|wavey:


----------



## offense80 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

19 Tage noch

und der Rest von Heute


----------



## Arki2k (29. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich werde bestimmt verschlafen, ich hab vergessen, die Uhr umzustellen


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Ich werde bestimmt verschlafen, ich hab vergessen, die Uhr umzustellen


Nix da wir brauchen doch einenSieger:mich hol dich ab


----------



## offense80 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Sieger sind jetzt schon alle die, die mit auf diese geile Tour kommen #6


----------



## Arki2k (29. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

sehr gut - Muss mal die Woche meine Sachen von Dachboden holen ^^

Durch und durch ein Hamburger Jung!


----------



## Arki2k (29. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

So Jungs: Bezüglich der Anreise - 

Ich komme aus Bergedorf und hab nur 5min bis zur A1 - Fahre ca. 90min zum Kutter - Wer kommt noch aus Hamburg und möchte mit? Wäre ja blöd, wenn jeder alleine fährt. 

Ich fahre ein Mazda 5, da sollte auch ein bisschen was reinpassen. 

Also sagt mal, wie ihr das seht - Vllt. Fährt ja auch einer an HH vorbei oder oder oder


----------



## Arki2k (29. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Bevor ich es vergesse, ich bräuchte noch Pilkvorfächer und bei Ebay würde ich 8 Vörfächer mit 2 Jigs für 21€ bekommen, hat die einer von euch noch rumliegen?

Weil 8 brauche ich nicht und die werden sonst schlecht bei mir - Ggf. Hat ja wer welche für mich.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Bevor ich es vergesse, ich bräuchte noch Pilkvorfächer und bei Ebay würde ich 8 Vörfächer mit 2 Jigs für 21€ bekommen, hat die einer von euch noch rumliegen?
> 
> Weil 8 brauche ich nicht und die werden sonst schlecht bei mir - Ggf. Hat ja wer welche für mich.


lass stecken die Dinger! !
Da tüddel ich Dir schnell 2 auf'n Kutter!! Von fertigen Vorfächern halte ich nicht viel. ..
Moin Moin erstmal in die Runde! 
Ich lebe noch und freu mich schon riesig auf dieTour! ! !


----------



## Skizzza (29. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Vorfächer immer selber basteln!
Und vor allem wirst du (hoffentlich) nicht die mit 2 Jigs brauchen. Mach dir da keine Sorgen, denke wir können dich reichlich versorgen


----------



## Arki2k (29. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich bin was Vorfächer binden eine totale Niete - Ich vergesse ständig, wie die Knoten gehen und dazu sieht das bei mir immer aus wie hingerotzt ;(


----------



## Skizzza (29. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Du vergisst Knoten? ich benutze idR nur 2 verschiedene, den Clinch und den Achter. Und beide sind.. simpel. Mehr als simpel. 
Das bekommen wir alles hin, bei der Tour hast du genug Fachkompetenz um dich versammelt! Bin auch mal gespannt wie die anderen das machen, man lernt nie aus


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Skizzza schrieb:


> bei der Tour hast du genug Fachkompetenz um dich versammelt!


 
 Sicher ?


----------



## Skizzza (29. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Allein Uwe und Rolf bringen ja gefühlte 200 Jahre Angelerfahrung mit..:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Allein Uwe und Rolf bringen ja gefühlte 200 Jahre Angelerfahrung mit..:q


 
 Und die ( garantiert nur Ü90 ) Pilker :vik:


----------



## Reppi (30. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Der eine Uwe 200 Jahre und der andere Erfahrung...
Muss ich eigentlich die meisten Fische, oder den größten Fisch fangen, um die Mittelerde-Hillibilly`s ruhig zu stellen ?


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Allein Uwe und Rolf bringen ja gefühlte 200 Jahre Angelerfahrung mit..:q


....... Moin, also am "Allerbesten" stellt man sich neben Reppi|rolleyes...... da lernt man echt ne Menge. Viele "Schimpfwörter"......z.B. :" Oooooooh, der hat'n doch schon gehabt...so'ne Sch......". Oder aber auch das "Hinschmeissen" und "elegante Abrollen", wie auf der Blauort. |bigeyes. Wie gesagt, ich kann allen "Nichtsoerfahrenen" nur raten sich neben Reppi zu stellen. #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> Der eine Uwe 200 Jahre und der andere Erfahrung...
> Muss ich eigentlich die meisten Fische, oder den größten Fisch fangen, um die Mittelerde-Hillibilly`s ruhig zu stellen ?


 

Reppi, 
wenn du nix zum Anziehen hast und unbedingt ein T-Shirt brauchst, sag bescheid. :q
Das "Thomas-Team" macht ja schon ein Video #6......evtl. kannst du ja noch zusätzlich ein paar Fotos machen? #c Ich meine, dann ist dir in den "Drillpausen" (die ja bei dir doch schon in Std gerechnet werden können) nicht so langweilig.......oder versorgst das Team mit Getränken?#6:q

.....so schön kann ne Woche auch anfangen


----------



## Reppi (30. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Alles Sachen, die sooooo nicht passiert sind, oder ich verdrängt habe..|supergri
Zum Glück ´verbietet meine Erziehung mir, solchen Interna verratenden Schmocks zu antworten 
belgischen Perrücken Schmocks :q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> Alles Sachen, die sooooo nicht passiert sind, oder ich verdrängt habe..|supergri
> Zum Glück ´verbietet meine Erziehung mir, solchen Interna verratenden Schmocks zu antworten
> belgischen Perrücken Schmocks :q:q


 
.....#6#6


----------



## lausi97 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> Alles Sachen, die sooooo nicht passiert sind, oder ich verdrängt habe..|supergri
> Zum Glück ´verbietet meine Erziehung mir, solchen Interna verratenden Schmocks zu antworten
> belgischen Perrücken Schmocks :q:q



|pftroest:|pftroest:,aber was Rolf schrieb ist doch nur die Wahrheit.


----------



## Reppi (30. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



> Thomas-Team" macht ja schon ein Video


dann auch noch Foddos ?
Die können mich für das Le(e)hr-Video ja schon nicht bezahlen.....
Und Lausi der Mischpoke fällt mir natürlich auch wieder in den Rücken !
Ihr "3".....denkt diesmal daran; die Erfahrung hat gezeigt,  die Frikadellen-Dose reicht für die Filet vollkommen aus !|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> dann auch noch Foddos ?
> Die können mich für das Le(e)hr-Video ja schon nicht bezahlen.....
> Und Lausi der Mischpoke fällt mir natürlich auch wieder in den Rücken !
> Ihr "3".....denkt diesmal daran; die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, die Frikadellen-Dose reicht für die Filet vollkommen aus !|rolleyes


 

Na ja Thomas kann ja auch nicht überall sein und filmen.....#c und du hast doch Zeit 

..........dazu sag ich mal nix, denk mal an die letzte Tour . Was hast du da abends (aufgrund deiner "Tagesausbeute") eigentlich gegessen, Fischstäbchen oder Spiegeleier?


----------



## Reppi (30. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

@Rolf

Jäger, Angler und andere Lügner...
Dein Bleigießen im großen Stil ist Deiner Gesundheit abträglich......und der andere räuchert einfach zuviel....:q


----------



## Yupii (30. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Du kleiner Nordgote
Hängst doch wie immer hinterher in ner Ecke rum und heulst dich aus.:c:c:c|rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Reppi, ich fall dir nicht in den Rücken, högschdens auf dich drauf :l:l:l:l:k


----------



## lausi97 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich sach euch eins, auf dem Kutter geht das rund, da ist Rocco Sifredi nen Weisenkind gegen |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ich sach euch eins, auf dem Kutter geht das rund, da ist Rocco Sifredi nen Weisenkind gegen |supergri|supergri|supergri


 
Oh Mann, ich glaube als erstes müssen wir Thomas überreden, dass er einen "Stummfilm" dreht. (Dann fällt schonmal unser ganzes (unsinniges) Geplapper weg.)  
Dann bringe ich noch eine Rolle schwarzes Klebeband mit, dann können wir uns einen "schwarzen Balken" vor die Augen kleben, um eine spätere Zuordnung von "komischen Verhaltensweisen etc." zu erschweren oder zu verhindern.......:g|rolleyes:q


----------



## Reppi (30. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Lausi alias Siff-Fredi


----------



## lausi97 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> Lausi alias Siff-Fredi



#6 der is aber mal richtig gut. ....


----------



## Reppi (30. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Rolf; das braucht Thomas nicht.......natürliche Auslese.... Uwe und Fredi |supergri kriegen an Board sowie so den Mund nicht auf und Du ? Dein Geplapper " shit, schon wieder ne Perücke", "ich mag nicht mehr", "gibts bald Mittag"..."oh man, wieso fangen die anderen richtige Fische", geht hoffentlich im Sturm unter...:q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> Rolf; das braucht Thomas nicht.......natürliche Auslese.... Uwe und Fredi |supergri kriegen an Board sowie so den Mund nicht auf und Du ? Dein Geplapper " shit, schon wieder ne Perücke", "ich mag nicht mehr", "gibts bald Mittag"..."oh man, wieso fangen die anderen richtige Fische", geht hoffentlich im Sturm unter...:q:q:q


Jetzt willst es aber wissen. ............:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> Rolf; das braucht Thomas nicht.......natürliche Auslese.... Uwe und Fredi |supergri kriegen an Board sowie so den Mund nicht auf und Du ? Dein Geplapper " shit, schon wieder ne Perücke", "ich mag nicht mehr", "gibts bald Mittag"..."oh man, wieso fangen die anderen richtige Fische", geht hoffentlich im Sturm unter...:q:q:q


 
........:q:q:q, hoffentlich hält mein angeklebter Bart ?! |bigeyes



lausi97 schrieb:


> Jetzt willst es aber wissen. ............:q


 
Lausi, 
lass ihn mal.........  er gehört doch leider auch zu den Kollegen, die wenn sie heiser werden, ca 98% ihrer Arbeitskraft verlieren.  :q|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla: 
(An Bord ist er wieder ganz handzahm und versteckt sich hinter Sven :q:q)


----------



## lausi97 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Hahahah. .........


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Gut, daß die Tour nicht für morgen geplant ist.
Lt. Windfinder morgen Böen bis etwas über 100 km/h um Fehmarn |bigeyes

Naja, notfalls gehen wir ins Meereszentrum in Burg und angeln denen die Haie aus dem Becken


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Naja, notfalls gehen wir ins Meereszentrum in Burg und angeln denen die Haie aus dem Becken #h

Das ist einer von ihnen:m


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ich sach euch eins, auf dem Kutter geht das rund, da ist Rocco Sifredi nen Weisenkind gegen |supergri|supergri|supergri


 

 Rocco Sifredi......    ;+#t;+

 Sagt mir was......  Moment, ich komme gleich drauf......  

 War das nicht der Entdecker des Schmallenberg-Virus  ;+


 Offense80 : Kannst mich gerne als Telefonjoker bei Deiner WWM-Teilnahme melden |supergri:vik:|supergri

 |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## offense80 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Danke für eure Nachrichten, hab jetzt alles auf dem neuesten Stand. Denke mal der Rest wird wohl auch in den nächsten Tagen überweisen, da ja ein neuer Monat anfängt und die Taler wieder locker sitzen :q

Ok, des mit dem Telefonjoker machen wir so. Wenn ich nämlich Sven dafür nehme, müssten sie die 30 Sekunden anheben auf 1 Stunde 45 Minuten, weil Svenni ja immer ein wenig mehr zu erzählen hat :q:q:q


----------



## offense80 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Boa das Wetter ist ja echt der blanke Horror...ich hoffe es pustet sich die nächsten Tage ordentlich aus, damit wir am 18. bei einer milden 2-3 Beaufort  rausfahren können. :l


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin zusammen,

jupp...... im Moment spielt das Wetter verrückt #c. Aber ab morgen mittag soll es zumindest in DK bis nach Ostern ganz OK werden ....... richtiges Meeforellen und Brandungswetter #6
Werde berichten #6


----------



## Yupii (31. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> jupp...... im Moment spielt das Wetter verrückt #c. Aber ab morgen mittag soll es zumindest in DK bis nach Ostern ganz OK werden ....... richtiges Meeforellen und Brandungswetter #6
> Werde berichten #6



Wie unfair#d#d|rolleyes
Du kannst vorher trainieren.
Aber das Meerforellengedöns kannste vergessen,... wichtig sind Heringe

Trotzdem viel Spass da oben:g#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> Wie unfair#d#d|rolleyes
> Du kannst vorher trainieren.
> Aber das Meerforellengedöns kannste vergessen,... wichtig sind Heringe
> 
> Trotzdem viel Spass da oben:g#6


 
.....Danke, wird doch ein Urlaub für mein Frauchen (). Aber da sie ja in DK auch gern angelt (....YES!!!!!), muss ich schon ein bisschen Tackle mitnehmen.
Mit deinen Heringen muss ich mal schauen. Weiss garnicht wo ich da was fangen soll... #c. (Ausserdem sind die mageren Frühjahrsheringe kein guter Köder, sondern eher der fette Herbsthering. |rolleyes)
Versuch macht kluch....... mal schauen |rolleyes


----------



## Reppi (31. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Du kommst doch an Kappeln vorbei; 2 Std Vollbremsung und Eimer Heringe gefangen !
Bleiben doch sowieso die einzigen Fische bei dem Wetter:c:c


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> Du kommst doch an Kappeln vorbei; 2 Std Vollbremsung und Eimer Heringe gefangen !
> Bleiben doch sowieso die einzigen Fische bei dem Wetter:c:c


 
jau..... man könnte auch hier im Fischgeschäft 5 Stk kaufen?! :q:q:q
Einzigen Fische....... mal schauen


----------



## Reppi (31. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Na sonne blöde Platte solltest sogar Du schaffen..


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> Na sonne blöde Platte solltest sogar Du schaffen..


 


.......|sagnix


----------



## offense80 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Es wird Zeit das wir aufs Wasser kommen, ihr dreht ja völlig durch :q


----------



## Arki2k (31. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ahhhhhhhh - ich Sitz auf Arbeit und den dem Sturm beim arbeiten zu. Schön im 5.Stock mit Blick über Hamburg.  Ich brauch Fische!


----------



## lausi97 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit das wir aufs Wasser kommen, ihr dreht ja völlig durch :q



Wir? nöööööööööööööööööööööö, wir doch nicht, niemals. ......:m        hurz


----------



## Reppi (1. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

So, Überweisung eingeschmissen......nu, gibts kein Zurück |bigeyes


----------



## lausi97 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> So, Überweisung eingeschmissen......nu, gibts kein Zurück |bigeyes



Jetzt gehörst du mir. ..........:k:k:k







P.S. Ski und Rodeln gut im Sauerland #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Filmteam (wenn nix mehr dazwischen kommt wie Stürme etc.) kommt am 17. nachmittags an....
Wir werden euch ALLE erwischen ;-))))


----------



## lausi97 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Filmteam (wenn nix mehr dazwischen kommt wie Stürme etc.) kommt am 17. nachmittags an....
> Wir werden euch ALLE erwischen ;-))))



Also Jungs, frischen Schlüppi an und nochmal die Friese richten, Franzin Thomatino kommt ,um uns von unserer besten Seite zu zeigen :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Falsch formuliert, so wärs richtig:


> Franzin Thomatino kommt, um uns ...... zu zeigen


:q:q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Falsch formuliert, so wärs richtig:
> 
> :q:q:q:q



Ja ,Papa.........:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

na also, geht doch ;-)))


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Franzin Thomatino kommt ,um uns ..... zu zeigen ....... 
wie man angelt ;+


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin Moin, 
Neuer Monat, neues Geld .. werde auch direkt heute Abend auf's Onlineknöpchen drücken und meinen Fahrschein lösen.... das wird!!! Bin schon heiß wie Frittenfett auf die Tour! !!! Mich kann eigentlich nur Sturm ab Windstärke 8 davon abhalten zu fahren!!!!


----------



## Franky (1. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Thomas kann doch gar nich angeln..... :q:q:q:q
Darum filmt er ja nur! :m
(uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuund wech... :q)


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

grins - wo Du recht hast...


----------



## Arki2k (1. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Arki2k schrieb:


> So Jungs: Bezüglich der Anreise -
> 
> Ich komme aus Bergedorf und hab nur 5min bis zur A1 - Fahre ca. 90min zum Kutter - Wer kommt noch aus Hamburg und möchte mit? Wäre ja blöd, wenn jeder alleine fährt.
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere mich selbst nochmal


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich selbst nochmal


Bei ner Fahrgemeinschaft bin ich raus  
weil, ich bin ja schon ab Mittwoch auf der Insel :vik:
aber ansonsten hast Du natürlich recht mit den Fahrgemeinschaften!!
Mal schauen wer sich da noch meldet...


----------



## lausi97 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Bei ner Fahrgemeinschaft bin ich raus
> weil, ich bin ja schon ab Mittwoch auf der Insel :vik:
> aber ansonsten hast Du natürlich recht mit den Fahrgemeinschaften!!
> Mal schauen wer sich da noch meldet...



Ich hab da ne Fahrgemeinschaft mit Rolf , Yupii und Manuel, bin da also schon mal raus:q.

Daniel, was das Frittenfett angeht, das ist nen kühles Blondes ,gegen das was ich bin.:vik:


----------



## lausi97 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Franky schrieb:


> Thomas kann doch gar nich angeln..... :q:q:q:q
> Darum filmt er ja nur! :m
> (uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuund wech... :q)



Du knurrst Herrchen an.............sitz, platz und aus:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich selbst nochmal



Guter Vorschlag !
 Ich weiß noch nicht genau, von wo ich am 18. starte, aber an HH Bergedorf käme ich in beiden Versionen leider nicht vorbei. #t


----------



## Arki2k (1. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Mir ist das egal, Nobbi kommt aus Norderstedt - Also ganz andere Ecke. Wie fährst du denn?


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Evtl. aus PI, aber vermutlich eher aus NMS.
 Fahre quer und werde die A-1 erst Höhe Scharbeutz entern.


----------



## Hawergetzi (1. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Fahre quer



Die armen Reifen #d


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Evtl. aus PI, aber vermutlich eher aus NMS.
> Fahre quer und werde die A-1 erst Höhe Scharbeutz entern.


Entern war gut#6bis ich in Bergedorf bin ,bin ich ja von Norderstedt schon über Oldeloe A1 fast in Lübeck. Enterhaken 
irgendwo A1 schmeißen und ein Piratenauto parken und gemeinsam weiter und das Schiff entern|wavey:


@Arki plant das schon#6#h


----------



## offense80 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

So.dann werde ich morgen nachmittag mal wieder das Sparbuch aktualisieren und nachsehen wo ich jetzt noch den Daumen hoch vergeben kann. Bitte schreibt mir trotzdem per PN nochmal, wie viel ihr bezahlt habt damit ich das abgleichen kann. ( gilt natürlich nicht für die Leute die schon gezahlt und mir die Mail geschickt haben )


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Hawergetzi schrieb:


> Die armen Reifen #d


 
 |good:  :m

 Werde als Scherge aber lieber mit Kettenfahrzeug, denn mit Reifen anrücken |bigeyes     Sicher ist sicher......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mWri0zSjm4


----------



## lausi97 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> |good:  :m
> 
> Werde als Scherge aber lieber mit Kettenfahrzeug, denn mit Reifen anrücken |bigeyes     Sicher ist sicher......
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mWri0zSjm4



|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Entern war gut#6bis ich in Bergedorf bin ,bin ich ja von Norderstedt schon über Oldeloe A1 fast in Lübeck. Enterhaken
> irgendwo A1 schmeißen und ein Piratenauto parken und gemeinsam weiter und das Schiff entern|wavey:
> 
> 
> @Arki plant das schon#6#h


 
 Wenn denn das Auto neben 3 Anglern inkl. Gerödel auf dem Heimweg auch noch genug Platz für unsere ganzen Fänge hat..... :vik:

 Wollen wir das sonst per PN weiter verhandeln ?


----------



## Arki2k (1. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Also, wenn wir zu Dritt fahren, dann kann man die Hälfte der Rückbank umlegen, dann sollte das passen, ich hab nicht so viel Gepäck. 

Kann euch gerne einsammeln - Wenn ihr mich ertragen könnt. PN bei Bedarf...


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Hier ist ja Ruhe vorm Sturm|rolleyes
oder seid ihr alle schon im Osterurlaub#hich bin Samstag mal an der Ostsee und guck ob das Wasser noch da ist|bigeyes

Schöne Feiertage wünscht euch

                                               Norbert


----------



## Franky D (2. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Der Sturm ist doch schon durch zumindest hier im Süden ^^

Mal ne andere Frage wie machen wir das jetzt eigentlich mit den Plätzen auf dem Dampfer?


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Franky D schrieb:


> Der Sturm ist doch schon durch zumindest hier im Süden ^^
> 
> Mal ne andere Frage wie machen wir das jetzt eigentlich mit den Plätzen auf dem Dampfer?


Da spielen wir drum:m

Reise nach Jerusalem#h


----------



## offense80 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Können wir an Bord auch auslosen. Und nach der Hälfte der Fahrt werden die Plätze getauscht....


----------



## offense80 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Und wer in den letzten Tagen überwiesen hat, bitte bei mir nochmal melden per PN damit ich das abgleichen kann.

oder heißt es ablaichen?


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hier ist ja Ruhe vorm Sturm|rolleyes
> oder seid ihr alle schon im Osterurlaub#h


 
 Nöh, am Eier färben......


----------



## lausi97 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Können wir an Bord auch auslosen. Und nach der Hälfte der Fahrt werden die Plätze getauscht....



Nixda, wir stehen entweder alle links oder rechts, außer Reppi  und Svenni, die sind im Schlauchboot :q:q

Plätze losen is doof. ...........


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Arki2k schrieb:


> ich hab nicht so viel Gepäck.


 
 Eigentlich machst Du das ja richtig. #6
 Wenn ich mir den Trött hier bisher so durchlese :

 Thomas bringt die Kamera,
 Lausi die Rocke-Leihangeln,
 Rolf die Pilker
 und Daniel tüddelt die Vorfächer.

 Unter diesem Aspekt werde ich auch 'light' anreisen.

Hast gleich 'ne PN von mir. 
 Selber schuld, das hast Du dann davon :m


----------



## Arki2k (2. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich bin in freudiger Erwartung


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Nöh, am Eier färben......


Schergen lassen sich doch die Eier streicheln|bigeyes








hab ich mal gehört






|wavey:


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Ich bin in freudiger Erwartung



Weisst Du schon, ob Junge oder Mädchen ?


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Schergen lassen sich doch die Eier streicheln|bigeyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hatte mit mir selbst gewettet, wer auf meine Steilvorlage anspringt ( und verloren #t ).
 Glaub einige hier - mich eingeschlossen - sind echt auf Angelentzug....   Wird Zeit, daß wir loskommen #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

ach Ja das wäre was für lausi ein kleiner schritt für nobbi ein großer für unseren lausi97|wavey:






ps. - sind echt auf Angelentzug....   Wird Zeit, daß wir loskommen #6



:q:q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Hatte mit mir selbst gewettet, wer auf meine Steilvorlage anspringt ( und verloren #t ).
> Glaub einige hier - mich eingeschlossen - sind echt auf Angelentzug....   Wird Zeit, daß wir loskommen #6



Lalalalalaaaaaaa, so ne lange Nase.........:q

Aber wenn du unbedingt Eier färben möchtest, dann mach dich schon mal frei|smash:|smash:|smash:|smash:|smash:|smash:|smash:|jump:


----------



## lausi97 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Weisst Du schon, ob Junge oder Mädchen ?



*Alter*das fragst du im ernst, es wird nen Milchner|supergri


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Sag ich doch....
 Noch einer auf Turkey.....


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Neulich in Haithabu saßen wir beim Met und überlegten daß das so nicht weitergeht#g


----------



## lausi97 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Neulich in Haithabu saßen wir beim Met und überlegten daß das so nicht weitergeht#g



Skoll. ........


----------



## lausi97 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Bevor ich es vergesse : 

Frohe Ostern euch allen


----------



## Arki2k (3. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Danke dir auch


----------



## offense80 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Das wünsch ich euch allen natürlich auch...selbst wenn es erst in 2 Tagen ist |supergri


----------



## Arki2k (3. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Wann schlagt ihr am Morgen auf? 5.00 5.30 oder später?


----------



## offense80 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Am liebsten würde ich heute schon losfahren :l

Denke aber mal wir ( Nils, Daniel der meine Tochter knutscht und ich ) werden wohl gegen 5.30 Uhr versuchen da zu sein. :k


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin Moin,
Auch von hier aus DK frohe Ostern.
Warmes Nest und dicke  Eier euch allen.

(So muss getze los,Frau möchte angeln. Also Tackle ins Auto und ab ans Wasser)
Bis die Tage


----------



## Norbi (3. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

dann mal viel Petri Euch Beiden ....Rolf!!!


----------



## lausi97 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> Auch von hier aus DK frohe Ostern.
> Warmes Nest und dicke  Eier euch allen.
> 
> ...



Schweres Los. ..........:q:q


----------



## offense80 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

"So, MUSS los, FRAU möchte angeln...."

In tiefer Trauer und Anteilnahme gedenke ich hier dem armen Rolf, der einfach nur Urlaub machen wollte, und dazu nicht kam, weil er zum angeln MUSSTE, weil seine FRAU es wollte.
Wir können nur hoffen, das Rolf zur Belohnung dafür das er so brav mitgegangen ist, danach noch ein Eis und einen heißen Kakao bekommen hat.


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Am liebsten würde ich heute schon losfahren :l
> 
> Denke aber mal wir ( Nils, Daniel der meine Tochter knutscht und ich ) werden wohl gegen 5.30 Uhr versuchen da zu sein. :k


 

 Wie ist es morgens denn geplant ?
 Jeder torkelt auf'n Dampfer, wie er gerade eintrudelt ;+

 Oder erst mal sammeln auf'm Parkplatz und der Organisator führt uns dann geschlossen in 2-er Reihen händchenhaltend auf'n Kutter ?   |uhoh:|supergri


----------



## offense80 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Wir treffen uns ( denke ich mal ) am besten auf dem Parkplatz zum Begrüßen,kennen lernen und Begrüßungsschluck kennen lernen. 
Dann können wir in aller Ruhe das mit der Platzvergabe bequatschen, und alles in Ruhe an Bord schaffen.


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (4. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin 

Da hat der Guru ein gutes Wort gesprochen . 
Treffen auf Parkplatz sind starke Worte :q.
Zum Kennen lernen und das Beste ist der Begrüßungsschlluck#6
Ich binn schon janz uffjeregt 

Grüße a.d. Norden


----------



## lausi97 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Da hat der Guru ein gutes Wort gesprochen .
> Treffen auf Parkplatz sind starke Worte :q.
> ...



Das beste sind eigentlich die Begrüßungsgeschenke von den Schergen, nur mal so am Rande.....................:q:q:q:q


----------



## offense80 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Gut das du mich daran erinnerst Lausi, das hätte ich fast vergessen...und die ganzen Huldigungen, die auf einen einströmen.....ich geniesse es soooo sehr. Da wird auch später das Gelächter nicht mehr ganz so weh tun, wenn ich keinen Dorsch fange


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Norbi schrieb:


> dann mal viel Petri Euch Beiden ....Rolf!!!



Moin Norbi, Danke...........hier noch ein kurzes "WETTERUPDATE"


----------



## offense80 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Rolf, lass dich nicht am Pc erwischen....du sollst angeln gehen mit Frauchen :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Rolf, lass dich nicht am Pc erwischen....du sollst angeln gehen mit Frauchen :q




Moin Micha, haben alles im Griff....


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

*Schöne Ostertage *


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (5. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

hallo angelrolfmann

das sieht aus als wenn du in der karibik angelst du willst uns doch ein x fur ein u verkaufen oder meist du wir sind nicht die hellsten kerzen auf der torte

grüße a.d. norden

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## offense80 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Er hätte einfach das Bild nicht posten dürfen, aber jetzt habe ich die Gewissheit.....

ER ist mit unserem Sparbuch abgehauen !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Kommt von euch auch schon jemand wie wir Weitgereisten am Vorabend?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kommt von euch auch schon jemand wie wir Weitgereisten am Vorabend?


Frohe Ostern erstmal in die Runde!!... Hoffe ihr habt alle  dicke Eier............ gefunden!?!....
Thomas, ich bin schon oben! ... residiere auf dem Campingplatz Klausdorfer Strand! ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Wir sind im Gästehaus Sulsdorf..

Da gibts wohl auch ne Kneipe bei..

Abends werd ich da sicher aufn Bier sein ;-))


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir sind im Gästehaus Sulsdorf..
> 
> Da gibts wohl auch ne Kneipe bei..
> 
> Abends werd ich da sicher aufn Bier sein ;-))


Das können wir gerne mal ganz locker ins Auge fassen. .. für'n kühles Blondes bin ich immer zu haben..... machen wir dann zeitnah per PN...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Bescheid ;-)


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Das beste sind eigentlich die Begrüßungsgeschenke von den Schergen, nur mal so am Rande.....................:q:q:q:q


 
 Ich wollte eigentlich 'ne Pulle Jägermeister für die von den Nicht-Schergen angepriesene Kräuterrunde vor'm Entern auf'n Markt schmeissen, dann wurde mir aber per PN geraten, daß 'ne Kiste Malzbier willkommener wäre......

 Wat denn nu ;+


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (5. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

hey son kräuterkram ist doch nix was sind wir männer oder weicheier ? ein ordentlicher wodka das ist was richtiges dann klappt das auch mit der nachbarin aber nur wenn sie gut aussieht|supergri|supergri|supergri

grüße


----------



## lausi97 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Geht auch nen Tässchen Milch?|supergri


----------



## Franky D (5. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich wäre auch ein tag vorher schon da


----------



## lausi97 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Zitiere mich mal aus dem anderen trööt :


FangenixUltraHardcoreTaskForceKutterEnterTeam!


Aber eins steht fest,das hat sich super entwickelt,gelle Hasi.


 ich komme nur mit,wenn ich zwischen Rolf,Uwe und Uwe aufer Besucherritze pennen darf.Kann mich so schwer zwischen euch dreien entscheiden.Oi der Micha fehlt ja auch noch.

|laola:|laola:|laola:


----------



## offense80 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Noch 12 Tage

und der Rest von heute :q


----------



## offense80 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Laut Wetteronline sollen wir am 18. wechselhaftes Wetter mit 7-9 Grad bekommen, und Wind 4-5 in Böen 6

http://www.wetteronline.de/wettertrend/fehmarn/orth?start=8


----------



## Franky D (6. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Wegen dem Wetter mal schauen da kann sich noch viel ändern


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Wie mit 'ner Diagnose vom Onkel Dr. 
 Fragst 10 Ärzte, kriegst 11 Meinungen.

 Aber wenn die Windvorhersage in den Tagen davor wie prognostiziert eintreffen sollte, müsste es eine 1A - Drift geben.
 Und so ein paar Tröpfchen Regen zwischendurch stören vielleicht die Linse des Kameramanns, aber nicht die Dorsche


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Geht auch nen Tässchen Milch?|supergri



Mit ein bißchen Fencheltee verdünnt ? |rolleyes

Dann klappt's nicht nur mit der Nachbarin, sondern auch mit dem Bäuerchen :q:vik::m |muahah:|muahah:


----------



## lausi97 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Mit ein bißchen Fencheltee verdünnt ? |rolleyes
> 
> Dann klappt's nicht nur mit der Nachbarin, sondern auch mit dem Bäuerchen :q:vik::m |muahah:|muahah:



Vorsicht.....................|gr:|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



> Und so ein paar Tröpfchen Regen zwischendurch stören vielleicht die Linse des Kameramanns, aber nicht die Dorsche


Der filmt dann cool ausm Ruderhaus .....
:q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der filmt dann cool ausm Ruderhaus .....
> :q:q:q



Also doch aus Zucker, ich wusste es. ..............


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Sugar In The Mooooorning!








#h


----------



## offense80 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Er ist ja ein soooo Süßer


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Er ist ja ein soooo Süßer



Das soll hier doch 'ne Angeltour werden..... oder ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Skizzza (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Och, Thorsten ist es eigl egal, was er sich so (ein)fängt..:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Och, Thorsten ist es eigl egal, was er sich so (ein)fängt..:q:q



:m:q:q:q Schergen machen sich gut an der Wand. .........


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin ihr Helden.......
so wieder im Büro;+. (Da ist man mal ein paar Tage weg und schon hat man ca. 340 e-mails auf'n Rechner |uhoh
Muss man wohl durch ..........#c

Wie ich merke, hat sich hier nicht viel geändert .....


----------



## lausi97 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin ihr Helden.......
> so wieder im Büro;+. (Da ist man mal ein paar Tage weg und schon hat man ca. 340 e-mails auf'n Rechner |uhoh
> Muss man wohl durch ..........#c
> 
> Wie ich merke, hat sich hier nicht viel geändert .....



Wird auch Zeit, das du wieder an die Arbeit kommst. .........


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin ihr Helden.......
> so wieder im Büro;+. (Da ist man mal ein paar Tage weg und schon hat man ca. 340 e-mails auf'n Rechner |uhoh
> Muss man wohl durch ..........#c
> 
> Wie ich merke, hat sich hier nicht viel geändert .....


 
 Was hat Deine Frau denn im Urlaub so gefangen ?   #h


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Wird auch Zeit, das du wieder an die Arbeit kommst. .........


 
Wolltest du nicht am 17.04. bei mir übernachten?? |gr:



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Was hat Deine Frau denn im Urlaub so gefangen ? #h


 
Schöne Plattfische......... hab mich echt gewundert, da wir fast nur Grössere gefangen haben. Hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Reppi (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

was hatte ich nicht noch geunkt...? Eine paar Platte.....


----------



## lausi97 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Was hat Deine Frau denn im Urlaub so gefangen ?   #h



Hatta doch geschrieben :" es hat sich nicht viel geändert" , also mehr als er............|supergri|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> was hatte ich nicht noch geunkt...? Eine paar Platte.....


 


lausi97 schrieb:


> Hatta doch geschrieben :" es hat sich nicht viel geändert" , also mehr als er............|supergri|rolleyes


 

so so, ihr beiden "Helden"........ihr habt noch genau 11 Tage Schonfrist..........  :g


----------



## lausi97 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Oh großer Pilker Papst, ich huldigen dir und führe den Fisch schon mal zum Opferaltar |pftroest:


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Oh großer Pilker Papst, ich huldigen dir und führe den Fisch schon mal zum Opferaltar |pftroest:


 
........ (Schleimer!!! ). Muss wohl mit dem Kaptain sprechen, damit er doch das 2m-Schlauchboot nimmt. (Du musst ja mit Reppi *und* Sven Platz haben) |rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ........ (Schleimer!!! ). Muss wohl mit dem Kaptain sprechen, damit er doch das 2m-Schlauchboot nimmt. (Du musst ja mit Reppi *und* Sven Platz haben) |rolleyes



Bitte bitte, hab erbarmen........|bigeyes:c:c:c


----------



## Reppi (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

An den Grandmaster auf Blech.....:q
Im Moment geht Gummi überall besser ! Und ich meine jetzt nichts das Himbeer-Gummi was ihr 3 aus Mittelerde euch schon im Auto teilt...:q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> An den Grandmaster auf Blech.....:q
> Im Moment geht Gummi überall besser ! Und ich meine jetzt nichts das Himbeer-Gummi was ihr 3 aus Mittelerde euch schon im Auto teilt...:q:q:q



Jo , wollte ich mich mal intensiver mit beschäftigen , hab bis dato aber noch nie so richtig erfolgreich mit Gummifisch geangelt.


----------



## Reppi (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

@Lausi 
Einfac´h mal testen ; nichts fangen mit der R-Collection kannste ja immer noch...


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> @Lausi
> Einfac´h mal testen ; nichts fangen mit der R-Collection kannste ja immer noch...


 

|gr:..... fang Feuer Judas!!!!!    ()


----------



## Yupii (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Lass ihn doch:q.
Ist doch wie immer: vorher große Klappe, hinterher kommt das große Heulen:q:q


----------



## Reppi (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Rolf, rufst Du bei Uwe an und heulst im Ohren voll, wenn ich was schreibe ? Den siehst und hörst Du nicht, aber wenn ich hier die Wahrheit verkünde; raus aus der Höhle und tata ..:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> Rolf, rufst Du bei Uwe an und heulst im Ohren voll, wenn ich was schreibe *???????????? *#c Den siehst und hörst Du nicht, aber wenn ich hier die Wahrheit verkünde; raus aus der Höhle und tata ..:q:q


|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla: .... soviel dazu.

Er hat sich halt dezent zurückgehalten....... 
(Anders war es aber, als sich "Andere" aufgrund "technischer Probleme" im Grossraum Bremen für ca. 1 Woche aus dem Geschehen zurückgezogen hatten....... das war ne Wohltat !!!! #6 Hä Hä Hä......)


----------



## lausi97 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Auch wenn ich mich dafür selbst Ohrfeigen muss, aber ich glaube Svenni muss mir das mal zeigen, wie das geht #d#d:c:c|rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> |bla:|bla:|bla:|bla: .... soviel dazu.
> 
> Er hat sich halt dezent zurückgehalten.......
> (Anders war es aber, als sich "Andere" aufgrund "technischer Probleme" im Grossraum Bremen für ca. 1 Woche aus dem Geschehen zurückgezogen hatten....... das war ne Wohltat !!!! #6 Hä Hä Hä......)



Zurücklehnen , Flasche Bier trinken und Chips essen, nu geht datt los...................:q


----------



## Skizzza (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Deswegen sind doch auch alle anderen dabei Thorsten, das wird ein Lehrvideo was dort gedreht wird #6

Ne im ernst, kann dich da gern unterstützen mit ein paar Sachen und etwas Technik


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich dafür selbst Ohrfeigen muss, aber ich glaube Svenni muss mir das mal zeigen, wie das geht #d#d:c:c|rolleyes


 
...........|sagnix











lausi97 schrieb:


> Zurücklehnen , Flasche Bier trinken und Chips essen, nu geht datt los...................:q


 
ach was.........


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Deswegen sind doch auch alle anderen dabei Thorsten, das wird ein Lehrvideo was dort gedreht wird #6
> 
> Ne im ernst, kann dich da gern unterstützen mit ein paar Sachen und etwas Technik


 

......Oooooooh bitte |rotwerden


----------



## lausi97 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Deswegen sind doch auch alle anderen dabei Thorsten, das wird ein Lehrvideo was dort gedreht wird #6
> 
> Ne im ernst, kann dich da gern unterstützen mit ein paar Sachen und etwas Technik



:l:l:l|wavey:


----------



## Reppi (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich werde Sven auf der Hintour schon impfen, was er euch beratungsresistenten Debilomaten erzählen soll ?
Aber diese Hoffnungslosigkeit stinkt bis hier...
Als wenn Sven euer :l:l:l nicht genau einordnen kann..|peinlich|smash:|pftroest:|engel:


----------



## lausi97 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ich werde Sven auf der Hintour schon impfen, was er euch beratungsresistenten Debilomaten erzählen soll ?
> Aber diese Hoffnungslosigkeit stinkt bis hier...
> Als wenn Sven euer :l:l:l nicht genau einordnen kann..|peinlich|smash:|pftroest:|engel:



Alter hör uff son komisch zeug zu rauchen |znaika:#d|supergri:g


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ich werde Sven auf der Hintour schon impfen, was er *euch* beratungsresistenten Debilomaten erzählen soll ?
> Aber diese Hoffnungslosigkeit stinkt bis hier...
> Als wenn Sven euer :l:l:l nicht genau einordnen kann..|peinlich|smash:|pftroest:|engel:


 
so nicht mein Lieber.......|bigeyes

1. fährst du ja mit ihm von Bremen zusammen nach Fehmarn :k..... da wollen wir ja keinen Keil zwischen treiben.
2. will nur Lausi den "engeren Kontakt" und sich da wohl einige intime Tricks zeigen lassen...........(bäh, pfui spinne) |bigeyes


----------



## Reppi (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



> ja mit ihm von Bremen zusammen nach Fehmarn



Fehmarn ?????
Wir fahren nach Maasholm...


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> Fehmarn ?????
> Wir fahren nach Maasholm...


 
Oh ihr Lieben........... na dann mal viel Spass in dem kleinen süssen Fischerörtchen


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Oh ihr Lieben........... na dann mal viel Spass in dem kleinen süssen Fischerörtchen


 
 Wenn sie alternativ mit Gert rausfahren, wäre ich sogar neidisch :c


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Deswegen sind doch auch alle anderen dabei Thorsten, das wird ein Lehrvideo was dort gedreht wird #6
> 
> Ne im ernst, kann dich da gern unterstützen mit ein paar Sachen und etwas Technik


Mal ganz davon ab was für Blödeleien und Frotzeleien hier niedergeschrieben werden...

Seh ich auch so!!.. dazu sind solche Touren ja auch da,daß man vielleicht nicht so versierte Kutterangler ein wenig mit Tips und Tricks versorgt!! So das sie bei der Tour und Ihrer nächsten  Touren erfolgreich sind.
Wie schon geschrieben, ich würde mich zur Verfügung stellen und den Leuten (und fürs Filmchen??) die es nicht so damit haben Jigvorfächer zu knoten,zu  zeigen wie man mit einfachsten  Mitteln  funktionelle und haltbare Vorfächer selber baut!!.... das ist alle mal besser als irgendwelche von Asiaten zusammen geschusterten Fertigteile zu kaufen, wo man weder die Qualität der verbauten Teile kennt, noch wie es um die Knoten bestellt ist. Und wenn dann doch mal nen selbstgebautes Vorfach beim Drill knackt kann man einzig allein BEI SICH SELBST den Fehler suchen!!
Hatte ich schon erwähnt das ich mich TIERISCH FREU auf die Tour und Euch durchgeknallten endlich mal persönlich kennen lerne!!!???!!!


----------



## lausi97 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon ab was für Blödeleien und Frotzeleien hier niedergeschrieben werden...
> 
> Seh ich auch so!!.. dazu sind solche Touren ja auch da,daß man vielleicht nicht so versierte Kutterangler ein wenig mit Tips und Tricks versorgt!! So das sie bei der Tour und Ihrer nächsten  Touren erfolgreich sind.
> Wie schon geschrieben, ich würde mich zur Verfügung stellen und den Leuten (und fürs Filmchen??) die es nicht so damit haben Jigvorfächer zu knoten,zu  zeigen wie man mit einfachsten  Mitteln  funktionelle und haltbare Vorfächer selber baut!!.... das ist alle mal besser als irgendwelche von Asiaten zusammen geschusterten Fertigteile zu kaufen, wo man weder die Qualität der verbauten Teile kennt, noch wie es um die Knoten bestellt ist. Und wenn dann doch mal nen selbstgebautes Vorfach beim Drill knackt kann man einzig allein BEI SICH SELBST den Fehler suchen!!
> Hatte ich schon erwähnt das ich mich TIERISCH FREU auf die Tour und Euch durchgeknallten endlich mal persönlich kennen lerne!!!???!!!



#6 Daniel, besser hätte man nicht schreiben können.


----------



## lausi97 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Oh ihr Lieben........... na dann mal viel Spass in dem kleinen süssen Fischerörtchen



Um da Händchenhaltend und Verträumt über die Strandpromenade zu spazieren...........


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wenn sie alternativ mit Gert rausfahren, wäre ich sogar neidisch :c


 
Unrecht hast du nicht, aber bei Gert sind die WEs bis zum Sommer ausgebucht....... hat gut zu tun, ist aber auch ein aussergewöhnlicher Service.
Mal schauen,was uns auf der Antares erwartet........ #cobwohl es schlecht zu vergleichen ist....... (einfach zuviel Irre auf dem Dampfer!!!!!!) 

Was heisst hier auf die Tour freuen, jetzt hab ich bezahlt und *muss* mit #c ().....

(Wenn ich die beiden anderen da in Maasholm durch die engen Gassen der teilweise Reet gedeckten Häuser schlendern sehe...... hast schon recht Lausi  )


----------



## lausi97 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Unrecht hast du nicht, aber bei Gert sind die WEs bis zum Sommer ausgebucht....... hat gut zu tun, ist aber auch ein aussergewöhnlicher Service.
> Mal schauen,was uns auf der Antares erwartet........ #cobwohl es schlecht zu vergleichen ist....... (einfach zuviel Irre auf dem Dampfer!!!!!!)
> 
> Was heisst hier auf die Tour freuen, jetzt hab ich bezahlt und *muss* mit #c ().....
> ...



Ja, nech|rolleyes................


----------



## offense80 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

So, heute ist der 2. Teil meiner "Geheimwaffen" gegen die Dorschflaute eingetroffen. Ich hoffe ich kann mein PB Ostseedorsch von 66 cm verbessern damit :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Hättest mal was gesagt.
 Hätte Dir ein Möhrchen leihen können....

 Hast auch Wasabi bestellt; oder ist das schon Teil 1 Deiner Wunderwaffe ?


----------



## offense80 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Nein, Teil eins ist nach was feineres.... Von Savage Gear :k


----------



## offense80 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Irgendwie muss ich es ja mal schaffen, an Rolf seinen Top Dorschkillerpilkern vorbei angeln zu können |supergri


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Hättest mal was gesagt.
> Hätte Dir ein Möhrchen leihen können....
> 
> Hast auch Wasabi bestellt; oder ist das schon Teil 1 Deiner Wunderwaffe ?


Moin Moin

Wasabi Pilker mit Angstdrilling  ca.50g


----------



## offense80 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Wasabi Pilker mit Angstdrilling ca.50g




Wie kommst Du denn schon an die ( noch geheimen ) Prototypen von Rolf ran ;+;+;+|bigeyes :m


----------



## offense80 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Bilder aus meinem Kopf raus.....biiiiiitteeeeee:c


----------



## lausi97 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Rolf die Kinder schummeln |znaika:|znaika:|znaika:|znaika:


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> So, heute ist der 2. Teil meiner "Geheimwaffen" gegen die Dorschflaute eingetroffen. Ich hoffe ich kann mein PB Ostseedorsch von 66 cm verbessern damit :q


UUUUHHHHAAAA!!:g ... Da hast Du dir ja richtige Geheimegeheimwaffen  
geordert  da fischt glaub ich fast jeder zweite mit  auf'n Kutter |rolleyes
Aber sie funktionieren auf jeden Fall! !!!
Wenn das Wetter der Vorhersage folgt und jetzt endlich mal die Heizung auch Nachts anlässt, könnte das am 18ten ne "Flachwassertour" werden... und dann... ja und dann... hab ICH noch ne RICHTIGE Geheimegeheimwaffe im Ärmel :g 
aber was mich ja gerade richtig schockiert hat Micha!!!.... PB 66cm?????
Na dat sollten wa aber bald ma knacken! !


----------



## lausi97 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Wasabi Pilker mit Angstdrilling  ca.50g




Sachma, sollte man nich erst die Dorsche braten, bevor man sie würzt...........|sagnix


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter der Vorhersage folgt und jetzt endlich mal die Heizung auch Nachts anlässt, könnte das am 18ten ne "Flachwassertour" werden... und dann... ja und dann... hab ICH noch ne RICHTIGE Geheimegeheimwaffe im Ärmel :g


 
 Ich glaube, ich ahne was Du meinst......  |supergri
 Muß man aber nicht nur dabei haben; sondern auch richtig führen 

 |sagnix


----------



## Skizzza (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Snaps lief in letzter Zeit auch nur schleppend bzw die Bedingungen haben nicht gepasst. Warten wir nochmal ab. Wir finden schon raus, was fängt


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich ahne was Du meinst......  |supergri
> Muß man aber nicht nur dabei haben; sondern auch richtig führen
> 
> |sagnix


Psssst Hein:g ... nicht soviel verraten  ... aber stimmt schon, dabei haben "den" viele... aber was die Leute da teilweise mit anstellen ;+


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Snaps lief in letzter Zeit auch nur schleppend bzw die Bedingungen haben nicht gepasst. Warten wir nochmal ab. Wir finden schon raus, was fängt


Ich sag nix |rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

..............wie ich gerade feststelle, baut sich hier ein etxtremes Konkurenzdenken auf |rolleyes
Da bin ich ja mal auf eure "Geheimwaffen" gespannt  |bigeyes#6


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Rolf die Kinder schummeln |znaika:|znaika:|znaika:|znaika:



Will ja nicht petzen, wie andere hier....... |supergri

Aber Lausi mit seiner Gummi-Nachhilfe hat angefangen, den Stein ins Rollen zu bringen |rolleyes

Und das Micha Dir mit seinen Würzelchen auch noch so offense(chtlich) in den Rücken fällt, fand ich auch echt nicht OK.




War das jetzt so richtig geschrieben, wie vereinbart, daß ich die Ü-90 Pilker von Dir exklusiv bekomme ;+ :q:q:q


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ..............wie ich gerade feststelle, baut sich hier ein etxtremes Konkurenzdenken auf |rolleyes
> Da bin ich ja mal auf eure "Geheimwaffen" gespannt  |bigeyes#6


Och Rolfi|wavey:
hier ist doch kein Konkurrenzdenken |rolleyes :g wir sind doch EINE große  Familie |bla: ... 
meine "Geheimwaffen" kann gerne jeder wissen.. Trumpf Blinker 45/65gr in Rot/Silber und  Blau/Silber und  natürlich den Gladsax Snaps in 30gr. Rot/Grün, Schwarz/Rot oder Gelb/Orange haben mir schon das ein oder andere mal den Tag gerettet!! Aber wie sagte Hein so treffend. .. "man muss sie nicht nur dabei haben, sondern auch führen können"


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Och Rolfi|wavey:
> hier ist doch kein Konkurrenzdenken |rolleyes :g wir sind doch EINE große Familie |bla: ...
> meine "Geheimwaffen" kann gerne jeder wissen.. Trumpf Blinker 45/65gr in Rot/Silber und Blau/Silber und natürlich den samsung galxy s4 in 30gr. Rot/Grün, Schwarz/Rot oder Gelb/Orange haben mir schon das ein oder andere mal den Tag gerettet!! Aber wie sagte Hein so treffend. .. "man muss sie nicht nur dabei haben, sondern auch führen können"


 

Moin Daniel....... keine Panik, war doch nur Jux.  Das "Pieksen" vorher gehört doch dazu .
Wenn wir gute Fische fangen, wäre das schon super......ansonsten steht für mich wohl auch das Wiedersehen einiger Gleichgesinnte im Vordergrund. Und natürlich das Kennenlernen neuer Kollegen, die man noch nicht persönlich getroffen hat. #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Reppi du "alter" Knaller........

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g

alles Gute, viel Glück und Gesundheit 

Man, dann wissen wir ja wer uns bei der Tour mit leckeren Getränken an der Reling verwöhnt.......

Reppi lebe hoch, hoch und nochmal hoch :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Will ja nicht petzen, wie andere hier....... |supergri
> 
> Aber Lausi mit seiner Gummi-Nachhilfe hat angefangen, den Stein ins Rollen zu bringen |rolleyes
> 
> ...


 


......... lass dich da nicht verrückt machen. (Ich glaube jeder hier wird, wenn es darauf ankommt mit den super fängigen Geheimködern aushelfen, sollte man gerade diese nicht dabei haben)
Micha hat mir gestern noch 'ne PN bezueglich fängiger Köder etc. geschrieben |rotwerden........

Das wird schon ne richtig coole Sache....... 
(und wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, man muss die ü-90 Pilker nicht nur haben, sondern auch führen können und die entsprechende "Fingerfertigkeit der Füsse" einsetzen :q:q)


----------



## offense80 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Na wenn dat so is....dann Prost!!!


|schild-g|schild-g
Happy Birthday Reppi du alter Dorschschänder, lass dich reich beschenken und geniesse deinen Ehrentag.

P.S. Sollten es Geldgeschenke werden, dann leg sie zur Seite, denn die Idee von Rolf ist wirklich super :q

Vielleicht ändern wir dann später den Tournamen noch aufgrund des Geburtstages und der ganzen Schergen die uns ihren "Einstandszoll" und die Flüssighuldigungen übergeben müssen. 

Bordie-Promilletour 3.0 

Und Thomas darf nicht trinken weil er ja filmen muss, und sich später an den Untertitel machen muss, da uns wohl keiner mehr verstehen wird. Fünününü


----------



## Yupii (8. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Reppi, altes Sackgesicht:q:q

|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## lausi97 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Wie, was, wo,wer hat Geburtstag? Oi  datt Reppi. ..........


Lieber Uwe (Reppi ),alles erdenklich gute zum Geburtstag. 

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:#g#g#g|laola:|laola:


----------



## Yupii (8. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> meine "Geheimwaffen" kann gerne jeder wissen.. Trumpf Blinker 45/65gr in Rot/Silber und  Blau/Silber



Daniel, du weisst aber, wie schwer die zu beschaffen waren|rolleyes?
"Zufälligerweise" habe ich die auch, und ja, ich kann damit auch umgehen ( bevor wieder aus Richtung Brämen wirres Gefasel:q aufkommt)


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin Moin
Reppi|wavey:
auch von mir ein|birthday:

wir alle man zusammen kommen da ja schon auf 1000Jahre


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

@Reppi

auch von mir ( noch ) unbekannterweise |schild-g





dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben, ich würde mich zur Verfügung stellen und den Leuten (und fürs Filmchen??) die es nicht so damit haben Jigvorfächer zu knoten,zu zeigen wie man mit einfachsten Mitteln funktionelle und haltbare Vorfächer selber baut!!....



Daniel, Klasse #6

Nimmst Du eine Standardschnur für Deine Vorfächer oder - je nach Anforderung - verschiedene ?
Ich tüddel mir meinen Kram auch selber zurecht.
Früher hatte ich meistens die Stroft FC2 benutzt, habe jetzt aber bei einem Tackledealer 'ne ( ich nehme an ) australische FC Marke gefunden, die mir noch besser gefällt.
Hat bei 0,42 mm Tragkraft von 16,5 kg. Stroft liegt mit 0,45 mm bei ( ich meine ) 13,5 kg.
Ich werde mal ein paar Meter davon mitbringen.


----------



## lausi97 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> @Reppi
> 
> auch von mir ( noch ) unbekannterweise |schild-g
> 
> ...



Macht nen paar Meter mehr.........|supergri


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Erstmal Reppi. .. ALLES ALLES GUTE ZUM  SCHLÜPFTAG!!!!!
@UWE...ja weiß ich doch noch was das damals für ein Drama war die zu beschaffen. .. hab ich ja selbst organisiert ☺.... aber die funktionieren halt ... 

@Hein

Nach vielen Experimenten mit diversen Schnüren für die Hauptschnur  und die Seitenarme, bin ich seit einiger Zeit wieder Back to the roots  gegangen und  benutze aktuell das Climax Haruna Fluoro Leader in 0,60 mit 17kg Tragkraft. Und zwar für Hauptschnur  UND Seitenarme.


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Macht nen paar Meter-Dorsche mehr.........|supergri


 
 Klingt doch gleich viel besser :vik:


----------



## Arki2k (8. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

So die Zeit rennt - Ich arbeite heute bis nächsten Donnerstag durch und dann packe ich mal meine Sachen.  Das Wetter ist so geil, ich will aufn Kutter!


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> @Hein
> 
> Nach vielen Experimenten mit diversen Schnüren für die Hauptschnur und die Seitenarme, bin ich seit einiger Zeit wieder Back to the roots gegangen und benutze aktuell das Climax Haruna Fluoro Leder in 0,60 mit 17kg Tragkraft. Und zwar für Hauptschnur UND Seitenarme.



Ich hatte auch mal probiert, mit dickeren Schnüren ( Steifigkeit ), aber geringerer Tragkraft ( bei Hängern ) für die Seitenarme.
Können wir an Bord ja mal drüber philosophieren...... |bla:

PS : Frage mich, wann der 1.te hier auf den Produktnamen Deiner verwendeten Schnur aufspringt |supergri |rotwerden |thinkerg: :q


----------



## Arki2k (8. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich hab mein ultimatives "Ihr baut mir bestimmt eins" System - Climax und Leder ... Ich hab versaute Gedanken


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Uuuupss☺.... direkt geändert. ... Leder hat hier nix zu suchen ☺.... Pfui Spinne.


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Uuuupss☺.... direkt geändert. ... Leder hat hier nix zu suchen ☺.... Pfui Spinne.



Mal sehen, wie unser Rocke-feller das beurteilt |muahah:


----------



## Reppi (8. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

So, danke für die netten Worte, ihr Nasen #6:q
Ich bin die nächsten Tage nicht so oft "on"; das Wetter ist zu gut und ich habe 2 Tage Urlaub genommen; morgen mal sehen, was die Mefo/s und Heringe sagen.....
Ist mir auch zuviel hier; wenn ihr jetzt schon ( in euerem Alter) über steife Vorfächer debatieren müsst:q
Aber wie hat Konfuzius schon gesagt; Sex mit NICHT-Küstenbewohnern, ist wie Billard mit nem Tau spielen....:q:q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> morgen mal sehen, was die Mefo/s und Heringe sagen.....



 'Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich' .... 

 wenn sie höflich sind  |rolleyes


----------



## offense80 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Scheiß auf die Vorfächer...der "Seitenarm" muss steif sein. Sonst geht halt nur ne halbe Viagra :q


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

So langsam bekommen ich Angst☺ .... wenn Ihr jetzt noch den Kutter am 18ten  Rosa aufflaggt bin ich raus☺☺☺


----------



## lausi97 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> So langsam bekommen ich Angst☺ .... wenn Ihr jetzt noch den Kutter am 18ten  Rosa aufflaggt bin ich raus☺☺☺



Nich nur Flaggen, der wird auch noch so angestrichen, Süßer.............


----------



## Reppi (8. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Daniel, keine Angst...wenn Du Lausi regelmässig fütterst und die Leine kurz hälst.......

Ich freue mich auf die auf die Hafensänger und Lametta-Angler..


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> Daniel, keine Angst...wenn Du Lausi regelmässig fütterst und die Leine kurz hälst.......
> 
> Ich freue mich auf die auf die Hafensänger und Lametta-Angler..


Ok! Danke für den Tipp :q ... das beruhigt mich schon mal ungemein 
ick freu mir och schon janz dolle ufffe Tour:vik:


----------



## lausi97 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Ok! Danke für den Tipp :q ... das beruhigt mich schon mal ungemein
> ick freu mir och schon janz dolle ufffe Tour:vik:



Du bist auf jedenfall das Leckerli zum ende der Tour.........:l


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Du bist auf jedenfall das Leckerli zum ende der Tour.........:l


 

Oh Mann, du willst bei uns übernachten?? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Da muss ich ja Nachbar's Hund wegsperren ..............


----------



## Skizzza (8. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Und dran denken: Bringt nichts, mit dem Hintern zur Wand zu schlafen, wenn vorne der Mund offen ist


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Du bist auf jedenfall das Leckerli zum ende der Tour.........:l


Mistverdammteaxt:g |rolleyes
DAS tut mir jetzt aber aufrichtig leid für Dich mein Lausimausi|bla:
"Leider " muss ich nach der Tour die Heimreise antreten, da ich "das richtig schwere Los " habe am Sonntag in Eckernförde auf der  Simone sein "zu müssen" der Termin lässt sich auch "leider" nicht mehr absagen|rolleyes
Also Lausimausi werden wir unser Date leider um das ein oder andere Jahr (zehnt) verschieben müssen...


----------



## lausi97 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Mistverdammteaxt:g |rolleyes
> DAS tut mir jetzt aber aufrichtig leid für Dich mein Lausimausi|bla:
> "Leider " muss ich nach der Tour die Heimreise antreten, da ich "das richtig schwere Los " habe am Sonntag in Eckernförde auf der  Simone sein "zu müssen" der Termin lässt sich auch "leider" nicht mehr absagen|rolleyes
> Also Lausimausi werden wir unser Date leider um das ein oder andere Jahr (zehnt) verschieben müssen...



Och , da finden wir schon ne Lösung für............Schatz.

Rolf, keine Sorge, ich weiß mich zu benehmen...............du bist erst Sonntag dran|rolleyes


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Och , da finden wir schon ne Lösung für............Schatz.
> 
> Rolf, keine Sorge, ich weiß mich zu benehmen...............du bist erst Sonntag dran|rolleyes


|bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes
so langsam bekomme ich echt angst!!:q :q
Ach was, tapfer sein:q im Zweifelsfall sage ich einfach das Ihr ne Gruppe aus Haus 4 seid und ich nur der Pfleger bin |kopfkrat:vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> da ich "das richtig schwere Los " habe am Sonntag in Eckernförde auf der Simone sein "zu müssen"



Daniel, mein Beileid.

Es ist ein Sch...Job, aber einer muß ihn ja machen. 


So, seit heute reicht auch der 'Windfinder' bis zum 18.04.
http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/fehmarn_orth_east

Micha; hast ein gutes Datum gewählt. |supergri
Hoffentlich bleibt es so :g


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes
> so langsam bekomme ich echt angst!!:q :q
> Ach was, tapfer sein:q im Zweifelsfall sage ich einfach das Ihr ne Gruppe aus Haus 4 seid und ich nur der Pfleger bin |kopfkrat:vik:


 
Daniel,
so mache ich das auch |rolleyes...... wenn wir zusammen irgendwo auftauchen, sage ich gleich dass ich der Betreuer bin. Da hat man jedenfalls am Anfang versucht einen "guten Eindruck" zu machen . Den Rest kann man nicht beeinflussen (mitleidige Blicke von Mitanglern oder ständiges Kopfschütteln anderer Passanten) #c

Wünsch dir dickes Petri auf unserer und auf der "Simone-Tour" #6.........


----------



## lausi97 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Rolf, Daniel, ruhig Blut ihr zwei, wenn ihr nicht so zappelt, geht's schneller............|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## offense80 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Das Wetter bei Windfinder für den 18. ist ja absolut :l

 Ich hoffe es bleibt auch so, dann wäre das ja optimal. Nächste Woche geht es nochmal nach Moritz, um mir noch einige Sachen ( die ich bestimmt schon habe ) zu kaufen. Das könnte echt die geilste Ausfahrt werden, die wir je gemacht haben....wenn ihr euch alle benehmen könnt.....hmmm also ok, dann wird es eben nicht die geilste, aber die lustigste :m


----------



## lausi97 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Das Wetter bei Windfinder für den 18. ist ja absolut :l
> 
> Ich hoffe es bleibt auch so, dann wäre das ja optimal. Nächste Woche geht es nochmal nach Moritz, um mir noch einige Sachen ( die ich bestimmt schon habe ) zu kaufen. Das könnte echt die geilste Ausfahrt werden, die wir je gemacht haben....wenn ihr euch alle benehmen könnt.....hmmm also ok, dann wird es eben nicht die geilste, aber die lustigste :m



Ja uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu,und glaub mir es wird auch die jeilste :l:l:l|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

@Hein 
Jaaa!! ist schon ein verdammt schweres los zweimal hintereinander Pilken fahren zu "müssen "... ist aber echt nur Zufall! !...  meine Jungs können im April nur an dem Tag. Hat ja auch den  Vorteil, daß sich dann die Gerätepflege wenigstens lohnt!!

@Rolf
gut zu wissen das Du auch schon Pflegeerfahrung hast!!
So können wir uns die Gruppe ja aufteilen, sollten sie es zu bunt "treiben "

@Windfinder
ICH VERLANGE VON DIR DAS DU DICH GEFÄLLIGST AN DEINE VORHERSAGE FÜR DEN 18. HÄLST!!!
Das wären echt Traumbedingungen!... die Tage davor etwas aufgewühlt und am Samstag dann Kaiserwetter... wenn der Kapitän dann noch den richtigen Riecher hat, könnte das herbe Verluste in den Reihen der Dorsche bringen. .... aber schauen wir mal. .. ab Dienstag versorge Ich Euch hier mit dem aktuellen Inselwetter....spätestens ab Freitag morgen kann ich dann ne ziemlich konkrete Einschätzung zum Wetter von Samstag geben!!


----------



## offense80 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

#6#6#6

 Das sind doch schon mal gute Voraussetzungen Daniel


----------



## Franky D (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

das hört sich doch alles richtig gut an kann es auch kaum mehr erwarten endlich mal wieder auf die Ostsee zu kommen zudem noch mit so einer Truppe wie euch:m

Werde mich auch mal langsam dran machen mein Equipment klar zu machen das ich ja nix vergesse|kopfkrat


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Franky D schrieb:


> mein Equipment klar zu machen das ich ja nix vergesse|kopfkrat



Und bloß nicht das C-Rohr vergessen :m




Mist, die Vorhersage hat sich geändert. |motz:

Do. aus Süd; Fr./Sa. aus Nord |abgelehn


----------



## lausi97 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Sehr schön ,die Vorhersage hat sich geändert. Sa. von Hinten



Ist doch gut , oder? Finde ich zumindest............:q:k:q:k:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ist doch gut , oder? Finde ich zumindest............:q:k:q:k:q


 
 Lausi,

 was Du da im Zitat geändert hast, kostet im Norden aber Hundesteuer......   
 Zusätzlich zur Fischereiabgabe SH......


----------



## lausi97 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Datt schöne dabei ist ja, das man dann im Windschatten steht :m


----------



## lausi97 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Micha, wie lange noch |kopfkrat#c#c


----------



## lausi97 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Oh , ich sehe gerade, wir haben Gäste........, benehmen, benehmen, benehmen.........:q


----------



## offense80 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

So ihr Helden der Karibik, 
wie ihr auf der Startseite sehen könnt, haben jetzt ALLE einen #6 hinter ihrem Namen!!! Wir haben durch zahlreiche Spenden unserer Mitfahrer sogar noch 50 Euro mehr in der Kasse, die wir an Bord in Kaffee, Bier, Leuchtfeuer, oder ähnliches verfeuern können. Danke schon mal an die Spenden. Von 1-2 Leuten weiß ich, das sie mir an Bord auch noch einen Zuschuss dafür "spenden" wollen. 
Ganz ehrlich habe ich auch zu keinem Zeitpunkt daran gezweifelt, das hier einer nicht zahlt oder abspringt. Dafür hat sich hier schon eine zu tolle Clique gebildet.

Freu mich riesig!!!


----------



## lausi97 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> So ihr Helden der Karibik,
> wie ihr auf der Startseite sehen könnt, haben jetzt ALLE einen #6 hinter ihrem Namen!!! Wir haben durch zahlreiche Spenden unserer Mitfahrer sogar noch 50 Euro mehr in der Kasse, die wir an Bord in Kaffee, Bier, Leuchtfeuer, oder ähnliches verfeuern können. Danke schon mal an die Spenden. Von 1-2 Leuten weiß ich, das sie mir an Bord auch noch einen Zuschuss dafür "spenden" wollen.
> Ganz ehrlich habe ich auch zu keinem Zeitpunkt daran gezweifelt, das hier einer nicht zahlt oder abspringt. Dafür hat sich hier schon eine zu tolle Clique gebildet.
> 
> Freu mich riesig!!!



Micha, selbst wenn se mich mit den Füßen zuerst an Bord tragen müssen, das will ich ums Verrecken nicht verpassen. :vik:

Aber Scherge 2 gehört mir. . . . . . . . . . . . nur damit ihr's wisst.


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Wir haben durch zahlreiche Spenden unserer Mitfahrer sogar noch 50 Euro mehr in der Kasse,



 Um mit Lausi auf der Hintour noch einen kurzen AbSTECHER in Hamburg machen zu können, damit er ruhiger an Bord kommt.


----------



## lausi97 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Um mit Lausi auf der Hintour noch einen kurzen AbSTECHER in Hamburg machen zu können, damit er ruhiger an Bord kommt.



Da nutzt auch die  Beischlafzeremonie nichts , ich hab son Angelentzug  , da könnte Madam nen Kopfstand machen.....


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Um mit Lausi auf der Hintour noch einen kurzen AbSTECHER in Hamburg machen zu können, damit er ruhiger an Bord kommt.



Um Hamburg herum wäre besserda gibbet auch Marterpfähle:m:q:q:q:q




lg nobbi


----------



## Reppi (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

********...ich habe bei dem ganzen Gelaber |bigeyes, doch echt die "Spende" vergessen...........ok, wenn ich die 20 Ü60 voll habe, kriegt jeder nen Dorsch zum filitieren für Muttern:vik:


----------



## offense80 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

:q:q:q

Spenden sind ja kein MUSS  

Wir dürfen ja auch nicht vergessen, das die Schergen noch was mitbringen zum huldigen der "Urgesteine" :vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> :q:q:q "Urgesteine" :vik:



 Ach das meinte Reppi mit den 20 x Ü60   |muahah:


----------



## lausi97 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ach das meinte Reppi mit den 20 x Ü60   |muahah:



Böser Scherge,pfui. ...........:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Böser Scherge,pfui. ...........:q


 
 Wat meenste wohl, warum in meinem Profil kein Alter angegeben ist, mein Sohn.........


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Micha, was ist denn mit Alex auf der Nachrückerliste ?
 Sind wir jetzt 19 oder 20 ?  ( plus die 2 hinter der Linse )


----------



## lausi97 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wat meenste wohl, warum in meinem Profil kein Alter angegeben ist, mein Sohn.........



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes doch schon so alt?Yupii, bist raus ausem Rollator :q:q

PS. Das mit dem Rollator is nen Insider.


----------



## offense80 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Alex konnte ich leider nicht mehr mit unterbringen, es waren keine Plätze mehr frei.#c#c#c

Ergo....19 Chaoten plus 2 Stalker


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Alex konnte ich leider nicht mehr mit unterbringen, es waren keine Plätze mehr frei.#c#c#c
> 
> Ergo....19 Chaoten plus 2 Stalker


 
 Dann bin ich ja mal auf die andere Seite des Kutters gespannt.....

 Hatte gehört, daß die Klum'sche ihr nächstes GNTM Outdoor Casting Mitte April auf'm Angelkutter machen wollte.
Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück.


----------



## offense80 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Das stimmt wirklich, allerdings auf UNSERER Seite. Daher waren hier ja auch schon die Anspielungen auf das rose Tütü


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes doch schon so alt?



Keine Sorge Lausi,

musst nicht immer alles glauben, was Du im I-Net so liest |pftroest:


----------



## Reppi (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ok, jetzt reichts....wer macht nun endlich für Alex den Platz frei ; der Scherge gehört zu mir und ohne ihn findet bei mir die nächsten sechs Wochen kein geregeltes Familienleben mehr statt ; und ihr wollt nun wirklich nicht, dass ich unentspannt auf dem Kutter bin !!
Nein, Lausi , nein !!!!:q


----------



## offense80 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich werde morgen nochmal da anrufen und fragen ob vielleicht jemand abgesprungen ist ok? Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück


----------



## lausi97 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt reichts....wer macht nun endlich für Alex den Platz frei ; der Scherge gehört zu mir und ohne ihn findet bei mir die nächsten sechs Wochen kein geregeltes Familienleben mehr statt ; und ihr wollt nun wirklich nicht, dass ich unentspannt auf dem Kutter bin !!
> Nein, Lausi , nein !!!!:q



Datt war aber fast , aber auch nur um Sackhaaresbreite, ne Steilvorlage, Schnuckihasi.:q


----------



## lausi97 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen nochmal da anrufen und fragen ob vielleicht jemand abgesprungen ist ok? Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück



Kannst ja sagen, das einer von uns garnich angelt,sondern geknebelt und gefesselt am Mast hängt..............Sv.....


----------



## offense80 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

8 TAGE noch Männers...


----------



## Yupii (10. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Micha, selbst wenn se mich mit den Füßen zuerst an Bord tragen müssen, das will ich ums Verrecken nicht verpassen. :vik:



Du solltest aufpassen, dass du dabei nicht etwas ruck-zuck Beton an den Füssen hast


----------



## lausi97 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> Du solltest aufpassen, dass du dabei nicht etwas ruck-zuck Beton an den Füssen hast



Und das von dir, das tut weh:c:c

Das qualifiziert dich aber für den Platz auf der Anhängerkupplung:q:q:q:q


----------



## Yupii (10. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Und das von dir, das tut weh:c:c
> 
> Das qualifiziert dich aber für den Platz auf der Anhängerkupplung:q:q:q:q


Das war eigentlich nur nen Hinweis, damit du auf deine Schergen aufpasst.

AHK ist nix für mich, ich kann meinen Mund nicht so weit aufreissen, aber vielleicht findest du noch jemanden mit nem großen A.., ääh Popo, der passt oder halt selbst , denn von achtern liebst du ja so, wie dein Geschreibsel hergibt:vik::vik:


----------



## lausi97 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Micha, Daniel und Sven, an wie schweren Köpfen und mit welcher Hakegröße fischt ihr die  Möhrchen?


----------



## Yupii (10. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Was für eine Frage|uhoh:|uhoh:
Du kannst doch damit sowieso nicht umgehen


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Micha, Daniel und Sven, an wie schweren Köpfen und mit welcher Hakegröße fischt ihr die  Möhrchen?


Kopfgewicht hängt natürlich vom Strom/Wind ab. Ich hab zwischen 30 und 100gr. dabei.... bei der Hakengrösse scheiden sich die Geister!!! Der eine fischt eher kleine Haken , so 1/0 bis 3/0 und dann nen Stinger. ICH Fische aber lieber ohne Stinger und dafür Grosse Haken... Für die 12,5cm Möhren hab ich die Spro/Gamakatsu HD Köpfe in 8/0


----------



## Skizzza (10. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Kann Daniel nur zustimmen, Gewicht natürlich den Begebenheiten anpassen. Zur Größe, ich fische 3/0 bis 5/0, auch die Möhrchen. So bleibt einfach mehr Spiel und in den allermeißten Fällen nehmen die Dorsche die Dinger auch volley. Falls sie doch mal spitz beißen hab ich Stinger dabei.


----------



## lausi97 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ok, nen paar Köpfe hab ich ja auch , gucken wa dann ob die reichen. Werde mir mal so Möhren zulegen  10 oder 12, 5 cm?  Farbe Orange reicht mir und Rolfis Pilker sollen ja auch zum Zug kommen.


----------



## Skizzza (10. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Kannst dir auch alles leihen Thorsten, kein Thema


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Im Moment ist für Samstag fast Windstille und zudem ab Freitagabend OST-Wind #q:c|motz: angesagt.


----------



## Skizzza (10. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ruhig Blut, das ist noch über eine Woche hin... #6
Und für unsere Boardi-Schlucker-Tour doch genau das richtige Wetter :q


----------



## offense80 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Sven hättest du auch so ein-zwei Stinger für mich und mein Möhrchen dabei? Sonst besorge ich mir noch welche


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> ein-zwei Stinger für mich und mein Möhrchen dabei?



Gut, daß jeder hier weiß, was gemeint ist |rotwerden 

Im Piercing-Studio könnte die Frage etwas anders verstanden werden.


----------



## lausi97 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> so ein-zwei Stringer für mich und mein Möhrchen



|bigeyes aber Micha, #d , solch Angebote vor 23 Uhr #d#d|bigeyes


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

La le lu nu schlaf auch du:m


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2u-OLIpaE6k




gn8 nobbi


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moinsen Männers! !
 7 noch!!! Oder in Stunden 168!!!
Und als kleines Schmankerl für mich ganz alleine.... 8Std noch.... und dann. .... URLAUB!!!
Ein schönes Wochenende wünsche Ich Euch Durchgeknallten! !☺


----------



## offense80 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin Daniel....
ich wünsche dir mit einem neidischen Blick einen schönen Urlaub, fang uns nicht schon alle Fische weg, sonst wird es wohl ein eher trauriger Bericht den Thomas ins Board stellen wird


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin Micha!!! Ich Danke Dir! ! Wurde auch echt allerhöchste Eisenbahn bei mir mit Urlaub! !
Ich geb mir Mühe noch ein paar Dörschchen im Teich zu lassen☺... ich will mich eigentlich sowieso mehr auf das Silber der Ostsee konzentrieren. Obwohl ich die goldene Abendstunde auf jeden Fall nutzen werde, um den ein oder anderen Dickschädel an den Galgen zu bekommen. .. Schauen wir mal, bei Eins wird angefangen zu zählen. ...

@Hein. .. Wenn das Wetter so eintrifft könnte das die Stunde des Geheimengeheimköders werden... 2Bft und 0,3m/s Drift.... und ab dafür☺☺


----------



## HeinBlöd (11. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> @Hein. .. Wenn das Wetter so eintrifft könnte das die Stunde des Geheimengeheimköders werden... 2Bft und 0,3m/s Drift.... und ab dafür☺☺



Du meinst Wattwürmer ? :q|kopfkrat:q

Habe 'ihn' auch in der Kiste.
Aber speziell auf mich trifft zu : Nicht nur dabei haben; sondern man muß ihn auch führen können :c#c#t

Es befindet sich in den Tiefen meiner Kiste aber auch noch das Konkurrenzprodukt von Dieter E. Mit einem zarten Rosa Streifen. ( Passend zur Fahne und Bootsanstrich |bigeyes )
DAS wird die Dorsche wuschig machen :vik:

Dir einen schönen Urlaub + allen ein sonniges WE.
CU all next week #6#v#h


----------



## Yupii (11. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

So meine lieben Pappnasen:q
gleich mal zu Rolf fahren und alle Pilker, ich betone, *alle Pilker *abholen. Die, die bei Rolf noch welche in Auftrag gegeben hatten, können sie dann bei mir zu Eisele-Preisen erwerben. |bigeyes|bigeyesJeder Pilker wird dann auch noch disängt. Ne schöne tiefe Kerbe in den Lack gekratzt und ihr erhaltet ein äußerst wertvolles Unikat:vik::vik:.


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> So meine lieben Pappnasen:q
> gleich mal zu Rolf fahren und alle Pilker, ich betone, *alle Pilker *abholen. Die, die bei Rolf noch welche in Auftrag gegeben hatten, können sie dann bei mir zu Eisele-Preisen erwerben. |bigeyes|bigeyesJeder Pilker wird dann auch noch disängt. Ne schöne tiefe Kerbe in den Lack gekratzt und ihr erhaltet ein äußerst wertvolles Unikat:vik::vik:.


 

....... so so |bigeyes, denk dran locker leichter "Bieranzug". Nicht dass du dich beim Pilkerschleppen noch "einsaust" |rolleyes:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> So meine lieben Pappnasen:q
> gleich mal zu Rolf fahren und alle Pilker, ich betone, *alle Pilker *abholen. Die, die bei Rolf noch welche in Auftrag gegeben hatten, können sie dann bei mir zu Eisele-Preisen erwerben. |bigeyes|bigeyesJeder Pilker wird dann auch noch disängt. Ne schöne tiefe Kerbe in den Lack gekratzt und ihr erhaltet ein äußerst wertvolles Unikat:vik::vik:.



Du wirst sehr einsam sein, in deinem Schlauchboot, vor der Arktis...............


----------



## offense80 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Momentan zeigt Windfinder Ostwind mit einer 3-4 in Böen 5 an. Ostwind....war das nicht DER Wind, wo alles voll für´n A**** ist?


----------



## HeinBlöd (11. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ostwind....war das nicht DER Wind, wo alles voll für´n A**** ist?



Ist zumindest eine akzeptierte Entschuldigung für's Abschneidern.

Zuerst müssten wir ja noch im Windschatten der Insel sein.
Mal sehen, wo der Skipper mit uns dann hineiert.

Länger anhaltender, stabiler Ostwind ist per se nichts Schlechtes.
Nur diese relativ zügig wechselnden Winde aus verschiedensten Richtungen, machen es nicht einfacher.
Weder für den Käptn, noch für uns.


----------



## Arki2k (11. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Der Wind wechselt ja auch noch ständig....

Ich musste gestern leider feststellen, dass ich keinen einzigen Pilker mehr besitze, wer weiß, wo die in den letzten 5 Umzügen hin sind.

Also ich brauch ein paar, wer zuviele hat. ;(


----------



## HeinBlöd (11. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich habe mich zwar 100%ig auf Rolf verlassen, aber Yupii macht mir ja einen Strich durch die Rechnung. :c

Falls Du ordentlich fährst, kann ich ja mal in meiner Schergenangelkiste schauen, ob ich trotzdem noch einen dort für Dich finde |rolleyes


----------



## offense80 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Der Wind wechselt ja auch noch ständig....
> 
> Ich musste gestern leider feststellen, dass ich keinen einzigen Pilker mehr besitze, wer weiß, wo die in den letzten 5 Umzügen hin sind.
> 
> Also ich brauch ein paar, wer zuviele hat. ;(




Melde dich bei Rolf, der stellt die Pilker selber her, und die sind echt fängig, und vom Preis her absolut T O P #6


----------



## lausi97 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich habe auch genug mit , wenn de was brauchst.


----------



## Arki2k (11. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ok, ich bezahle euch in Bier die Leihgebühr


----------



## HeinBlöd (11. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Arki2k,

 ich glaube, wir sind da an Bord eine lustige Truppe, die ein bißchen Spaß haben, ein paar ordentliche Dorsche fangen und voneinander was lernen will.
 Bin zwar auch Kategorie 'Scherge' und noch nie mit gewesen, aber ich gehe davon aus, daß wir uns - trotz all der Frotzeleien im Vorfeld - alle gegenseitig (aus)helfen und ein tolles Team sein werden, ohne jetzt an Bord groß über irgendwelche Leihgebühren oder so zu diskutieren.


----------



## Arki2k (11. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Gut, du sagst, dass nidmand mein Bier möchte - Du bist schuld, wenn ich den Kasten alleine trinke....


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Arki2k,
> 
> ich glaube, wir sind da an Bord eine lustige Truppe, die ein bißchen Spaß haben, ein paar ordentliche Dorsche fangen und voneinander was lernen will.
> Bin zwar auch Kategorie 'Scherge' und noch nie mit gewesen, aber ich gehe davon aus, daß wir uns - trotz all der Frotzeleien im Vorfeld - alle gegenseitig (aus)helfen und ein tolles Team sein werden, ohne jetzt an Bord groß über irgendwelche Leihgebühren oder so zu diskutieren.


Genau so und nicht anders sieht das aus!!#6#6#6
Obwohl.... das ein oder andere Getränk. ..


----------



## offense80 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich werde diesen Morgen mal mit einer schlechten Nachricht beginnen.....

In genau EINER Woche ist die Tour leider schon wieder vorbei :c

Ok, dann noch ne gute Nachricht hinterher...

6 Tage noch

und der Rest von heute


----------



## HeinBlöd (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Du bist schuld, wenn ich den Kasten alleine trinke....



*SO* war das ja nun auch nicht gemeint #d

Da wird Dir sicherlich geholfen werden.... 

Ist ja auch Eigeninteresse.
Da Nobbi und ich ja eine Teilstrecke-Fahrgemeinschaft bei Dir haben, wollen wir nicht, daß Du auf der Rücktour alle 2 min. eine Pinkelpause machen musst |supergri

Bin aber gespannt, was der Käptn sagt, wenn Du beim Entern des Dampfers mit 'ner geschulterten Kiste Bier ankommst......... |motz:#4|motz:


----------



## HeinBlöd (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ok, dann noch ne gute Nachricht hinterher...
> 
> 6 Tage noch
> 
> und der Rest von heute


 
 Aktuell sagen die Wind.- und Wetterfrösche jetzt NORDwind voraus. Wenn das so weitergeht, haben wir am 18. dann doch wieder West #6


----------



## lausi97 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Arki2k,
> 
> ich glaube, wir sind da an Bord eine lustige Truppe, die ein bißchen Spaß haben, ein paar ordentliche Dorsche fangen und voneinander was lernen will.
> Bin zwar auch Kategorie 'Scherge' und noch nie mit gewesen, aber ich gehe davon aus, daß wir uns - trotz all der Frotzeleien im Vorfeld - alle gegenseitig (aus)helfen und ein tolles Team sein werden, ohne jetzt an Bord groß über irgendwelche Leihgebühren oder so zu diskutieren.



So und nich anners #6


----------



## Yupii (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ich habe mich zwar 100%ig auf Rolf verlassen, aber Yupii macht mir ja einen Strich durch die Rechnung. :c



Ja, die hab ich gestern auch noch eingesackt


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ja, die hab ich gestern auch noch eingesackt


 
Tja Lausi,
die leeren Regale werden dich am Freitag bestimmt schockieren........#d, wusste ja nicht dass Yupii mit Geländewagen zum Transport und Frauchen zum Tragen helfen auftaucht #c  ()


----------



## HeinBlöd (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> (und wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, man muss die Pilker nicht nur haben, sondern auch führen können und die entsprechende "Fingerfertigkeit der Füsse" einsetzen :q:q)


 
 Und was will Yupii dann damit ;+#c;+


----------



## lausi97 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Tja Lausi,
> die leeren Regale werden dich am Freitag bestimmt schockieren........#d, wusste ja nicht dass Yupii mit Geländewagen zum Transport und Frauchen zum Tragen helfen auftaucht #c  ()



|motz:|motz:|motz:|motz:|motz:|motz:|motz:,aber ich weiß schon wer am Samstag das Tackle zum Kutter trägt und uns auf der Rückfahrt nach Hause schiebt.

Mann mann mann, icke freue mir wie bolle.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich wart’ seit Wochen auf diesen Tag
	Und tanz’ vor Freude über den Asphalt
	Als wär’s ein Rhythmus, als gäb’s ein Lied
	Das mich immer weiter durch die Straßen zieht.......



................

Wo die Anderen warten, um mit uns zu starten und abzugehen




#h


----------



## offense80 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

An Tagen wie diiiiesen......


----------



## lausi97 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Nobbi du bist spitze :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> An Tagen wie diiiiesen......


Über die Brücken, bis hin zu der MS Antares 
	Wo alles laut ist, wo alle drauf sind, um durchzudrehen(die Angelrolle):q














|wavey:


----------



## lausi97 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Was die Pilkergeschichte mit Yupii angeht, ich wollte jetzt nich mit ihm tauschen, Staub wischen , Spülen, Keller aufräumen, Bügeln und alle anderen arbeiten die seine Frau ihm aufbrummt


----------



## lausi97 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Einen noch:

Ein hoch auf uns.......


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Einen noch:
> 
> Ein hoch auf uns.......


Hier geht jeder für jeden durchs Feuer
Im Regen stehen wir niemals allein







|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



> Im Regen stehen wir niemals allein


Ich dann jedenfalls im Ruderhaus ;-))


----------



## HeinBlöd (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> um durchzudrehen(die Angelrolle):q |wavey:





Apropos ..... Zeit, daß sich was dreht !!!!!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QbLMiiZ82w


----------



## lausi97 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hier geht jeder für jeden durchs Feuer
> Im Regen stehen wir niemals allein
> 
> 
> ...



Aus voller Überzeugung :  Jawoll!


----------



## lausi97 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich dann jedenfalls im Ruderhaus ;-))



Jaja, und der arme Franz darf wieder die ganze Arbeit machen #d


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich hab da noch was eingekauft für Thomas und Franz

die locken wir schon raus aussem Führerhaus:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



> Jaja, und der arme Franz darf wieder die ganze Arbeit machen



Der guckt euch dann auch ausm Ruderhaus zu ;-))))))))


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

tach ock

wenn ich das alles so von euch von euch lese muß man ja wirklich angst bekommen. aber dagegen eure so genannten geheimgeheimköder???????
die haben wir hier oben im norden schon alle.
also müßt ihr schon was anderes ausgraben sonst ward datt hier nix mit euch.#c#c#c

ich habe da noch watt feines von übern teich damit werde ich euch nass machen.

soooooooo nun hab ich auch mal aufe trommel gehauen

grüße a.d. norden

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin Moin
ich hab nur einen Kieler Blitz und zwei Königs Pilker

bin ich einmal König von#d


----------



## lausi97 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> tach ock
> 
> wenn ich das alles so von euch von euch lese muß man ja wirklich angst bekommen. aber dagegen eure so genannten geheimgeheimköder???????
> die haben wir hier oben im norden schon alle.
> ...



Pfffff, erstmal zeigen. ........|supergri
Wenn du schreibst, von übern Teich, meinst dann Finnland oder Schweden?|rolleyes|supergri|supergri


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

ne ne schon den großen
#6#6#6#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

ob der Fisch schon weiß daß er Zoll bez. muß|bigeyes


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

hey was glaubst du denn ?

der ist zollfrei wie vom butterdampfer
|wavey:


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

#h

Gute Nacht, Freunde
Es wird Zeit für mich zu geh'n
Was ich noch zu sagen hätte
Dauert eine Zigarette
Und ein letztes Glas im Steh'n



bimo


gn8 nobbi


----------



## HeinBlöd (12. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der guckt euch dann auch ausm Ruderhaus zu ;-))))))))



Solange Ihr beiden dort nicht den Käptn von der Arbeit ablenkt, stört es die angelnde Bevölkerung nicht.....


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> tach ock
> 
> wenn ich das alles so von euch von euch lese muß man ja wirklich angst bekommen. aber dagegen eure so genannten geheimgeheimköder???????
> die haben wir hier oben im norden schon alle.
> ...


 


so so, von "über'n Teich"...... bin beruflich öfter unter anderem auch dort (USA / Texas) und kenne mich in den nordamerikanischen Läden schon gut aus, was ich da an "Geheimködern" so gesehen habe, ich bringe Samstag auch ma was mit .
Damit muss man die Fische beim Gaffen oder Angeln generell nur auf enlisch (amerikanischen Dialekt entsprechend wo der Köder herkommt : Südstaaten, West Coast oder Washington State etc.) anreden, sonst versteht er das Wort "Beissen" doch garnicht :q:q

Aber wie schon gesagt, man kann doch nicht den ganzen Kram mit an's Wasser auf'n Kutter bringen??!! |kopfkrat Eine "gesunde Auswahl" und gut #6


----------



## offense80 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich hab noch mal auf der Antares angerufen. Es sind leider KEINE Plätze mehr frei. Komplett ausgebucht.


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch mal auf der Antares angerufen. Es sind leider KEINE Plätze mehr frei. Komplett ausgebucht.


 
Na toll.....also fällt die Tour aus :c Ob das der Lausi verkraftet??? () 

Oder meinst du für den/die Nachrücker??!! )


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch mal auf der Antares angerufen. Es sind leider KEINE Plätze mehr frei. Komplett ausgebucht.


oha!!...dann wird das ja richtig kuschelig.... wegen Nachrückerliste Alex gibt es ja dann nur eine Chance.... einfach mitkommen und hoffen das irgend jemand von den anderen  Mitanglern nicht erscheint,  oder aber wir rücken  alle ein wenig enger zusammen als es eh schon ist.... bei 1er Person mehr sagen die schon nix....


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> so so, von "über'n Teich"...... bin beruflich öfter unter anderem auch dort (USA / Texas) und kenne mich in den nordamerikanischen Läden schon gut aus, was ich da an "Geheimködern" so gesehen habe, ich bringe Samstag auch ma was mit .
> Damit muss man die Fische beim Gaffen oder Angeln generell nur auf enlisch (amerikanischen Dialekt entsprechend wo der Köder herkommt : Südstaaten, West Coast oder Washington State etc.) anreden, sonst versteht er das Wort "Beissen" doch garnicht :q:q
> 
> Aber wie schon gesagt, man kann doch nicht den ganzen Kram mit an's Wasser auf'n Kutter bringen??!! |kopfkrat Eine "gesunde Auswahl" und gut #6



Rolf, du solltest Deinen "Bauchladen " schon ein wenig üppiger gefüllt mit an Bord nehmen. ... ich erkenne Umsatzpotenzial innerhalb der Gruppe :vik::vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Rolf, du solltest Deinen "Bauchladen " schon ein wenig üppiger gefüllt mit an Bord nehmen. ... ich erkenne Umsatzpotenzial innerhalb der Gruppe :vik::vik:


 
Moin Daniel,

das sollten wir morgens beim "Begrüssungsschlückchen" auf dem Parkplatz ansprechen. Wenn jemand was braucht, biete ich was an. (Natürlich zum extrem niedriegen Selbstkostenpreis!!!)  ....... auf'n Kutter finde ich gehört sich das nicht, vieleicht bietet der Kapitän ja auch noch Köder an??!!#c


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Daniel,
> 
> das sollten wir morgens beim "Begrüssungsschlückchen" auf dem Parkplatz ansprechen. Wenn jemand was braucht, biete ich was an. (Natürlich zum extrem niedriegen Selbstkostenpreis!!!)  ....... auf'n Kutter finde ich gehört sich das nicht, vieleicht bietet der Kapitän ja auch noch Köder an??!!#c


Für unsere Truppe ist der Vorabverkauf sicherlich die beste Variante, trotzdem würde ich noch "ein paar" Produkte mit an Bord nehmen. .. solltest Du dann in den Gesprächen mit den anderen mitbekommen, das dort noch jemand Bedarf hat, kann man ja mal "so nebenbei " erwähnen das Du welche zu veräußern hast.... der  Handel ist meine Branche... und da geht es nun mal nicht immer politisch korrekt zu...


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Für unsere Truppe ist der Vorabverkauf sicherlich die beste Variante, trotzdem würde ich noch "ein paar" Produkte mit an Bord nehmen. .. solltest Du dann in den Gesprächen mit den anderen mitbekommen, das dort noch jemand Bedarf hat, kann man ja mal "so nebenbei " erwähnen das Du welche zu veräußern hast.... der Handel ist meine Branche... und da geht es nun mal nicht immer politisch korrekt zu...


 

So der Plan ...... , wenn da "Not am Mann" ist  #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Weiß jemand von Euch, wie viele Angler max. mitgenommen werden ?
Finde auf der HP irgendwie nichts #c


----------



## lausi97 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Daniel,
> 
> das sollten wir morgens beim "Begrüssungsschlückchen" auf dem Parkplatz ansprechen. Wenn jemand was braucht, biete ich was an. (Natürlich zum extrem niedriegen Selbstkostenpreis!!!)  ....... auf'n Kutter finde ich gehört sich das nicht, vieleicht bietet der Kapitän ja auch noch Köder an??!!#c



Soll ich vorsichtshalber noch den Anhänger antüddeln, oder reicht der Pickup :m


----------



## lausi97 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Imo meldet Windfinder ne 3 aus Nordwesten, warten wir mal ab........


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Soll ich vorsichtshalber noch den Anhänger antüddeln, oder reicht der Pickup :m


 
......Yupii hat nicht soviel übergelassen. #c Werde nur ein bisschen "Ostseekram" mitbringen


----------



## lausi97 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ......Yupii hat nicht soviel übergelassen. #c Werde nur ein bisschen "Ostseekram" mitbringen



Ich sach nur :   Nachtschichten einlegen |rolleyes


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ......Yupii hat nicht soviel übergelassen. #c Werde nur ein bisschen "Ostseekram" mitbringen


ostseekram langt mir vollkommen ... wenn du da was Rot/grünes in 50 und 70gr.im Gepäck hast, passt das für mich schon. ...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Imo meldet Windfinder ne 3 aus Nordwesten, warten wir mal ab........


das wäre nen Traum wenn es so kommt! !....


----------



## lausi97 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Rolf, soll ich für eventuelle Fänge mal noch die große Kühlbox für uns 4 auf's Auto packen?


----------



## lausi97 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> das wäre nen Traum wenn es so kommt! !....



|rolleyes|rolleyes jupp.....


----------



## offense80 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Habt ihr alle nichts zu tun? Tztztz, normale Menschen arbeiten um die Zeit. Aber "normal" seid ihr ja zum Glück alle nicht, sonst würde es auch eine langweilige Tour werden :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ich sach nur : Nachtschichten einlegen |rolleyes


 
....... leider brauchen die bei 3-4 Schichten Klarlack etc. schon einige Tage zum Aushärten. Das wird bis zum WE nix mehr 



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> ostseekram langt mir vollkommen ... wenn du da was Rot/grünes in 50 und 70gr.im Gepäck hast, passt das für mich schon. ...


 
da findet sich bestimmt was .......


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Rolf, soll ich für eventuelle Fänge mal noch die große Kühlbox für uns 4 auf's Auto packen?


 
Kannst du machen,  ....... brauchst du ja auch noch für die Heimfahrt #c


----------



## Yupii (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ....... leider brauchen die bei 3-4 Schichten Klarlack etc. schon einige Tage zum Aushärten. Das wird bis zum WE nix mehr
> 
> 
> 
> da findet sich bestimmt was .......



Soll ich die Pilker jetzt nicht zum Schrotti bringen??


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> Soll ich die Pilker jetzt nicht zum Schrotti bringen??


 
Böser gehässiger alter Mann !!!!!!   |gr:|gr: q:q)


----------



## lausi97 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Böser gehässiger alter Mann !!!!!!   |gr:|gr: q:q)



Auch Catwiezle genannt ...........|supergri


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

das muß ich aber auch mal sagen:

habt ihr alle urlaub oder sitzt ihr im büro und habt langeweile?
ich hab heute maaaal früh feierabend was selten vorkommt und kann mich auch mal früh äussern:m
bin schon gespannt was das fur ein haufen ist wo ich mich da eingeklingt habe
#q

grüße


----------



## offense80 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Bisher hat noch niemand bereut mit uns zu fahren......und die, wo wir uns nicht ganz sicher waren, tja die sind irgendwie kurz nach Ende der Fahrt auf unerklärliche Weise verschunden :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Vielleicht springt ja jetzt doch noch der Knutscher Deiner Tochter ab, wenn er hier mitliest |clown:


----------



## Reppi (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Kühltruhen ??  Kisten voll Pilker zum Verkauf???
Ich kläre die armen Unwissenden mal auf.......
Die Kühltruhen sind für die selbstgemachten Knobi-Frikadunsen auf der HINFAHRT........
Und die vielen Pilker ? Ich muss euch enttäuschen.......die Jungs aus Mittelerde haben da so ein Ritual ...bitte nicht wundern und auf keinen Fall drauf ansprechen; niemals !!!!!
Rolf murmelt was in einem angsteinflössenden Dialekt und die anderen Knobianer nicken stumm ...und dann fliegen ca 100 Pilker ( also fast der ganze Bestand ) in die Ostsee; nur so.....Anfüttern ??
Ok, damit ist der Sinn der Fahrt, für die 3 erfüllt und sie sind, bis auf den Knobi-Gestank den Rest der Fahrt lieb und still .......
:q:q:q:q:q:vik:


----------



## lausi97 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> Kühltruhen ??  Kisten voll Pilker zum Verkauf???
> Ich kläre die armen Unwissenden mal auf.......
> Die Kühltruhen sind für die selbstgemachten Knobi-Frikadunsen auf der HINFAHRT........
> Und die vielen Pilker ? Ich muss euch enttäuschen.......die Jungs aus Mittelerde haben da so ein Ritual ...bitte nicht wundern und auf keinen Fall drauf ansprechen; niemals !!!!!
> ...



popoloch|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> das muß ich aber auch mal sagen:
> 
> habt ihr alle urlaub oder sitzt ihr im büro und habt langeweile?
> ich hab heute maaaal früh feierabend was selten vorkommt und kann mich auch mal früh äussern:m
> ...



Selbst und ständig, bei freier Zeiteinteilung und ausserdem hab ich nen Schmartiefon


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> bin schon gespannt was das fur ein haufen ist wo ich mich da eingeklingt habe
> #q


 
 Das fragt sich inzwischen wohl jeder Scherge........   |rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Das fragt sich inzwischen wohl jeder Scherge........   |rolleyes



Angst? Keine sorge ich kümmere mich um euch :k


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> Rolf murmelt was in einem angsteinflössenden Dialekt und die anderen Knobianer nicken stumm ...und dann fliegen ca 100 Pilker ( also fast der ganze Bestand ) in die Ostsee; nur so.....Anfüttern ??
> Ok, damit ist der Sinn der Fahrt, für die 3 erfüllt



 Da ich in den letzten Jahren auch zu oft 'über'n Teich' war, wundert mich das nach Rolf's Texas-Trips nicht mehr wirklich......


----------



## lausi97 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Noch 4 mal schlafen........:vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Noch 4 mal schlafen........:vik:


 

Na, schon aufgeregt?


----------



## lausi97 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Na, schon aufgeregt?



Jawoll


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Jawoll


 

....... ich war gestern abend noch in der Garage "spielen". ( mit dem was Yupii übergelassen hat) |rolleyes. Wird trotzdem bestimmt gut am Samstag..........


----------



## Yupii (14. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ....... ich war gestern abend noch in der Garage "spielen". ( mit dem was Yupii übergelassen hat) |rolleyes. Wird trotzdem bestimmt gut am Samstag..........



Mit deinem Gemüse?


----------



## lausi97 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> Mit deinem Gemüse?



Du bist aber wirklich gehässig |gr:|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> das muß ich aber auch mal sagen:
> 
> habt ihr alle urlaub oder sitzt ihr im büro und habt langeweile?
> ich hab heute maaaal früh feierabend was selten vorkommt und kann mich auch mal früh äussern:m
> grüße


...... was soll man dazu antworten? #c.



offense80 schrieb:


> Bisher hat noch niemand bereut mit uns zu fahren......und die, wo wir uns nicht ganz sicher waren, tja die sind irgendwie kurz nach Ende der Fahrt auf unerklärliche Weise verschunden :q


 

Stimmt Micha, der "natürliche Filter" sorgt (und sorgte) schon für eine gewissen Auslese......#c. 
Wir sind für jeden offen und natürlich kann sich jeder melden.  Mann kann die Leute eben nicht zu ihrem Glück zwingen........|rolleyes


----------



## Yupii (14. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Rolf, biste auf Arbeit oder zuhause?


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> Rolf, biste auf Arbeit oder zuhause?


 
Natürlich Arbeit, warum?


----------



## Yupii (14. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Darum:


PSSSSSST,
ich war gerade bei Rolf zuhause in seiner berühmten Pilkerschmiede.....
Dabei habe ich ein sensationelles Foto seines geheimen Geheimköder unter Einsatz meines Lebens machen können:

*Hier ist er:m:m *der Kartoffelpilker


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> Darum:
> 
> 
> PSSSSSST,
> ...


 

......|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes, du bist doch völlig verwirrt!!!!!   ()


----------



## lausi97 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Oi, Yupii kann Selfies.........


----------



## offense80 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Hat einer von euch durchgeknallten eventuell noch günstig ne Rutentasche abzugeben? Hab meine gerade gepackt, Reißverschluss zu und ssssssssssttttt, der länge nach genau neben dem geschlossenen Reißverschluss von oben bis unten aufgerissen. Und jetzt erklärt mal den doofen Angeln, das sie da drin bleiben sollen, da der Reißverschluss ja zu ist #q#q#q#q


----------



## lausi97 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch durchgeknallten eventuell noch günstig ne Rutentasche abzugeben? Hab meine gerade gepackt, Reißverschluss zu und ssssssssssttttt, der länge nach genau neben dem geschlossenen Reißverschluss von oben bis unten aufgerissen. Und jetzt erklärt mal den doofen Angeln, das sie da drin bleiben sollen, da der Reißverschluss ja zu ist #q#q#q#q



Hast du schlecht erzogene Angeln,aber versuch mal japanesisch,evtl. nur  nen sprachproblem............










Ne im ernst, kann dir da leider nicht helfen, mussu wohl neu kaufen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Micha will uns nur Angst machen, wie viele Angeln er mitnimmt..... :g


 Sorry, hab zwar relativ viel Gerödel - aber leider keine 2.te Rutentasche. #t


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (14. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

hallo
askari hat sooo viele die verkaufen die sogar:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Arki2k (14. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich freu mich so, ich freu mich so! Ah das wird so toll, ich werde euch mit meiner Unwissenheit nerven, mich durchschnirren, da ich nichts habe und am Ende hasst ihr mich, weil ich die dicksten Dorsche habe x)))


Können wir nicht morgen schon los


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Ich freu mich so, ich freu mich so! Ah das wird so toll, ich werde euch mit meiner Unwissenheit nerven, mich durchschnirren, da ich nichts habe und am Ende hasst ihr mich, weil ich die dicksten Dorsche habe x)))
> 
> 
> Können wir nicht morgen schon los


 


......... dann halte dich am besten an Sven (Skizzza), der weiss am meisten *und teilt es mehr als gern mit*. Und die besten Köder hat er ja sowieso immer dabei, die er ja auch gern auf der Tour teilt (wie er hier schon geschrieben hat#6)
Die dicksten Dorsche???? Tja, die zieht er leider meistens auch an.........|uhoh:|uhoh: ()


----------



## offense80 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> hallo
> askari hat sooo viele die verkaufen die sogar:q:q:q:q:q



Danke für den Tipp. Darum bin ich so gern hier im Board. Man lernt immer wieder was neues dazu, und das tut mir als Neuling richtig gut. Dann werde ich da nachher gleich mal hinfahren. :q


----------



## lausi97 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Darum bin ich so gern hier im Board. Man lernt immer wieder was neues dazu, und das tut mir als Neuling richtig gut. Dann werde ich da nachher gleich mal hinfahren. :q



Ja Micha hier wird dir richtig geholfen, schön das du dabei bist. 
Kleiner Tip noch, fahr nach Kaki, da sparst dann noch nen Euro mehr. 
|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Arki2k (15. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Mach Kaki würde ich ja auch immert mal gerne - aber das ist ne Weltreise [emoji14]


----------



## offense80 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Kaki war ich gestern mit Nils.....riesen Auswahl, einige gute Preise, aber meines Erachtens total unübersichtlich aufgebaut. Du bist "gezwungen", durch alle Regalreihen zu gehen um dir dein Takle zusammen zu suchen. Für einen "Einkaufsbummel" sicher nicht schlecht, aber wie gesagt, kein erkennbares System. Eventuell hätten Schilder an bzw über den Regal einen Sinn, aber vielleicht kommen die ja noch. Die Fahrt von HH nach Kaltenkirchen ist auch nicht zu verachten. Und nur für ne Rutentasche da hin...nee. 
 Schaun wir mal wie es heute mit eher Feierabend machen aussieht, dann fahre ich zu Askari. 
 Ansonsten stehe ich Sa ganz früh morgens am Parkplatz in Orth, und prügel den ersten Angler mit Rutentasche so weich, das der keine Lust mehr auf angel hat, und mir die Tasche verkauft. Geschenkt haben will ich die ja nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Was sacht eigentlich Wetter für Samstag?


----------



## Reppi (15. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Wetter fällt aus 
Thomas, Du wohnst doch im Internet -)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

zu was habichen euch denn? ;-))


----------



## Franky D (15. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Kaki war ich gestern mit Nils.....riesen Auswahl, einige gute Preise, aber meines Erachtens total unübersichtlich aufgebaut. Du bist "gezwungen", durch alle Regalreihen zu gehen um dir dein Takle zusammen zu suchen. Für einen "Einkaufsbummel" sicher nicht schlecht, aber wie gesagt, kein erkennbares System. Eventuell hätten Schilder an bzw über den Regal einen Sinn, aber vielleicht kommen die ja noch. Die Fahrt von HH nach Kaltenkirchen ist auch nicht zu verachten. Und nur für ne Rutentasche da hin...nee.
> Schaun wir mal wie es heute mit eher Feierabend machen aussieht, dann fahre ich zu Askari.
> Ansonsten stehe ich Sa ganz früh morgens am Parkplatz in Orth, und prügel den ersten Angler mit Rutentasche so weich, das der keine Lust mehr auf angel hat, und mir die Tasche verkauft. Geschenkt haben will ich die ja nicht


 

kleiner tipp vll mal ins örtliche Sportgeschäft gehen und dort eine Skitasche im abverkauf abstauben passt auch gut was rein vorallem die längeren Ruten ohne problem so hab ich das bei mir gemacht.


----------



## lausi97 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80;4326599
 Ansonsten stehe ich Sa ganz früh morgens am Parkplatz in Orth schrieb:


> Rolf, wir fahren später |rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was sacht eigentlich Wetter für Samstag?



Ne 3 aus Nord/Nordwest Sonne und 10-13 Grad


----------



## Arki2k (15. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Sehr schön - Könnte zwar wärmer sein, aber ne lange Unterhose tut es zu not auch. Gott, schönes Wetter sufm Kutter, dass ich das mal erleben darf....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Na das hört sich doch wettermäßig gut an - danke..


----------



## lausi97 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Na das hört sich doch wettermäßig gut an - danke..



Ja nech, und das schöne dabei ist: Keiner braucht sich beim Kapitän verstecken, so daß *er* uns ausgeliefert ist |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Morgen ist ja ein weiterer Meilenstein der Wettervorhersage erreicht.
Dann ist auf Windfinder der Superforecast bis Samstag zu sehen.
Mit Wellenhöhe / Wellenperiode und Wellenrichtung.
Das dann schnell analysiert - der Tackledealer ist ja sowieso auf Speeddial programmiert - und dann noch schnell die fehlenden, geheimer als ohnehin schon geheimen Geheimköder, ergänzt. |uhoh:
 Und dann geiht dat endlich los #6


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

So Männers!!
Bin seit 10uhr auf der Insel... irgendwie bin ich zu dusselig mit dem Smartiefon Bilder hochzuladen..... hier ist Strahlender Sonnenschein bei 17.5grad. .. Wind pustet ganz ordentlich aus West.... Lehne mich jetzt mal weit aus dem Fenster und sage .... Windfinder hat recht für Samstag. .... Hab auch schon die ersten zwei Stunden Probegefischt... nix.... heute Abend mal gucken was in der Dämmerung geht.... Kleine Anekdote zum Schmunzeln. .. Ich hab gefühlt nen halben Angel laden dabei... und was vergess ich zu hause...... die Watschuhe! !!.... also Schnell ab in Angel laden und fix ne Neopren Büx geordert....


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ach so... der Fischer stellt seine Netze an der Ostküste auf bummelig 4-8 Meter und alle Burgstaakener Kutter waren heute in Sichtweite auf ca 10-12m. querab Katharienhof bis Presen...


----------



## Yupii (15. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

also die 500gr Pilker eingepackt:q


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> also die 500gr Pilker eingepackt:q


Minimum :q .... da unter dürfte eigentlich nix gehen:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Ach so... der Fischer stellt seine Netze an der Ostküste auf bummelig 4-8 Meter und alle Burgstaakener Kutter waren heute in Sichtweite auf ca 10-12m. querab Katharienhof bis Presen...


 
 Haben die Kutter wohl Windschutz gesucht...


----------



## Reppi (15. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Daniel arbeitet ja auch auch mit allen Tricks...:q
Die Netze stehen bei 12 m und die Kutter sind am Horizont nicht mehr zu sehen..-))))))

Aber einen Tag auf DER Insel und noch nichts gefangen; Du wirst dich mit uns guut verstehen..


----------



## Reppi (15. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Und Gert fängt die Woche Rekordfische am Fließband....heute 87er ......:c:c


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> Und Gert fängt die Woche Rekordfische am Fließband....heute 87er ......:c:c


 
 Wundert mich bei dem Wind heute, daß er raus konnte.
 Bis zu den Wracks wird er wohl nicht gekommen sein.
 Eher im Windschatten nahe des Sperrgebiets, würde ich tippen #c;+#c


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> Und Gert fängt die Woche Rekordfische am Fließband....heute 87er ......:c:c


 
Jupp, schon Anfang der Woche wurden gute Fische auf der McFish gefangen....... bin mal gespannt auf Samstag. 
Ach ja, um das "arbeitende Volk" zu foppen....... hab seit 13:30h Wochenende :vik:
(hatte heute noch gut in meiner Werkstatt zu tun und musste ja die Super-Pilker wieder in die Regale legen, die ich vor Yupii versteckt hatte #6:q)


----------



## familienvater (15. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Wünsche Euch eine super Tour mit sehr viel Fisch !!!
Nicht übermäßigen Wind und sehr viel Spaß . Laßt im Nachhinnein mal hören wie es war . Bin leider erst im Juli an der Ostsee und werde dann mal schauen was geht . Ist ein bißchen weit weg , LEIDER !
Schönen Abend noch und Petri Heil vom
familienvater  #h


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



familienvater schrieb:


> Wünsche Euch eine super Tour mit sehr viel Fisch !!!
> Nicht übermäßigen Wind und sehr viel Spaß . Laßt im Nachhinnein mal hören wie es war . Bin leider erst im Juli an der Ostsee und werde dann mal schauen was geht . Ist ein bißchen weit weg , LEIDER !
> Schönen Abend noch und Petri Heil vom
> familienvater  #h


Moin Moin 
Danke#h
im Juli fangen wir beide die Reste.


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Jupp, schon Anfang der Woche wurden gute Fische auf der McFish gefangen....... bin mal gespannt auf Samstag.



 Wenn Du mir, wie bestellt, die nur Ü-90 Pilker lieferst, werden wir Gert schon in die Schranken weisen......  
 Liegt ganz bei Dir :m


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



familienvater schrieb:


> Wünsche Euch eine super Tour mit sehr viel Fisch !!!
> Nicht übermäßigen Wind und sehr viel Spaß . Laßt im Nachhinnein mal hören wie es war . Bin leider erst im Juli an der Ostsee und werde dann mal schauen was geht . Ist ein bißchen weit weg , LEIDER !
> Schönen Abend noch und Petri Heil vom
> familienvater #h


 
Moin Moin, sicherlich werden wir diese Tour noch gründlich "beurteilen" und Statements abgeben |rolleyes.

Schätze aber, dass wir bei solch einem Zuspruch für diese Tour, eine weitere im Herbst planen werden??!!........#c (#6)


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir, wie bestellt, die nur Ü-90 Pilker lieferst, werden wir Gert schon in die Schranken weisen......
> Liegt ganz bei Dir :m


 
Moin Olaf, war vorhin in der Werkstatt und habe das "Ostsee-Sortiment" bereitgelegt........ allen Kram bis 90Gr.#6


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ........ allen Kram bis 90Gr.#6


 
 Aber Daniel hat doch vorhin geschrieben, daß min. 500 gr. nötig sind; bei 10-12 mtr. Wassertiefe #c
 Nun verstehe ich gar nichts mehr |kopfkrat

 Hab doch noch nie geangelt |rotwerden


----------



## offense80 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin ihr Helden....nur noch 2 Tage und dann ist es soweit. War gestern bei Askari und hab mir noch ne Rutentasche gekauft. Danke für den Tipp mit der Skitasche, das werde ich mir mal genauer ansehen, die Idee klingt aber nicht schlecht. 
Etwas erschrocken war ich von der Größe des Geschäftes. Sah im Netz wesentlich größer aus. Aber egal, hab meine Tasche und gut. Laut Windfinder scheint das Wetter ja super zu werden. Wie würde Brigitte Nilson so schön sagen.

Was geht los da rein:l |supergri


----------



## Reppi (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Rolf, hau nochmal nen Klumpen Blei in den Ofen
Ich weis ja nicht wo wir hinfahren, aber 125 sollten Dein "Mitnahme-Sortiment erweitern......wir stehen doch an der Seite und ich möchte Deine 35 Gr. nicht immer an meinem Platz abschneiden müssen...|supergri|krach:|supergri


----------



## Arki2k (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

So, vorletzter Nachtdienst vorbei, heute Nacht noch, dann bis Nachmittags durchmachen und dann durchschlafen bis zum großen Tag - Wecker klingekt dann um 3.30 und dann geht es los zum großen Spaß für Schergen und Co


----------



## Franky D (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Moin ihr Helden....nur noch 2 Tage und dann ist es soweit. War gestern bei Askari und hab mir noch ne Rutentasche gekauft. Danke für den Tipp mit der Skitasche, das werde ich mir mal genauer ansehen, die Idee klingt aber nicht schlecht.
> Etwas erschrocken war ich von der Größe des Geschäftes. Sah im Netz wesentlich größer aus. Aber egal, hab meine Tasche und gut. Laut Windfinder scheint das Wetter ja super zu werden. Wie würde Brigitte Nilson so schön sagen.
> 
> Was geht los da rein:l |supergri



Moin offense das kannst du dir gleich mal am Samstag anschauen


----------



## offense80 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Auf jeden Fall.... 

 Ich könnte ja schon wieder in irgendwelche Shops tigern und mich mit Sachen eindecken (die ich wahrscheinlich eh schon habe) aber nein....ich muß ja arbeiten #q

 @Daniel
 na was macht die Kunst, konntest du gestern abend noch was aus dem Wasser holen? Ich beneide dich echt, jetzt schon da oben zu sein.

 Wann seid ihr denn alle so ungefähr Sa morgen da?


----------



## Yupii (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Wann seid ihr denn alle so ungefähr Sa morgen da?



Mal sehen, wie oft sich der Sauerländer verfährt


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Wann seid ihr denn alle so ungefähr Sa morgen da?



Eigentlich erst um 07.00 Uhr....., aber da Du jetzt wieder eine eigene Angeltasche hast ...., trauen wir uns früher hin 

Nobbi, Arki und ich sollten ~ 05.45 Uhr eintrudeln.
Und falls die Pulle die Anfahrt 'überlebt', habe ich ein Fläscheken mit einem Petrus ( und Nicht-mehr-Schergen )versöhnenden Kräuter-Hustensaft dabei. |licht
Damit später keiner an Würfelhusten leidet :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Sollte passen :

http://www.windfinder.com/weatherforecast/fehmarn_orth_west


----------



## lausi97 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wie oft sich der Sauerländer verfährt



Garnich.............hab isch Yupiinavi.:q:q


----------



## offense80 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Das sieht ja :k aus. Hoffe es bleibt so. Dann verwackelt Franz das Bild auch nicht so. Oder Thomas muß sich gaaanz fest an ihn schmiegen damit das Franzl Bodenhaftung behält :q


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

@Hein 
Ja Neee iss klar :q noch nie gefischt....:q... werde ich mir mal übermorgen angucken was du da so fabrizierst:g

@Offense 
Ja, war gestern Abend noch mal bis in die Dämmerung los... nicht nen Zupfer... allerdings muss ich auch dazu sagen, Gesten war eher halbherzig :g
Die Freude über die Frauenfreien Tage und der Umstand auf der Insel zu sein waren doch einigermaßen Feuchtfröhlich|rolleyes :g :vik:

Heute morgen waren wir auch schon wieder von 7 bis 11.30 im Teich... nix. .. jetzt erstmal Mittagessen und kurz Pause und dann geht's nochmal von 17 bis Dunkel in Teich....
Wetter passt heute so wie bei Windfinder. .. Sonne und ne gute Briese aus West und locker 5Grad kälter als gestern. .... Ich behaupte immer noch das Windfinder für Samstag recht hat....:g


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ach so.... für alle aus Süden anreisende.... die 1 ist zwischen Hamburg(Billstedt) und Fehmarn  BAUSTELLEN FREI!!!!...


----------



## lausi97 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Oder Thomas muß sich gaaanz fest an ihn schmiegen damit das Franzl Bodenhaftung behält :q



Sozusagen als Schwab in der Brandung................


----------



## lausi97 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Ach so.... für alle aus Süden anreisende.... die 1 ist zwischen Hamburg und Fehmarn  BAUSTELLEN FREI!!!!...



Dankeschön.......


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Heute morgen waren wir auch schon wieder von 7 bis 11.30 im Teich... nix. ..


 
 Daniel,

 Du solltest uns zwar für Samstag nicht alles vorab wegfangen, aber so 1-2 Platte würden wir Dir schon zugestehen :m
 Nix.....  klingt so frustrierend #t


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Dankeschön.......


Büddeschön!#6


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Daniel,
> 
> Du solltest uns zwar für Samstag nicht alles vorab wegfangen, aber so 1-2 Platte würden wir Dir schon zugestehen :m
> Nix.....  klingt so frustrierend #t


Pfui Spinne....hau mir ab mit Platte #d... mag ich kulinarisch nicht... Zielfisch ist eindeutig Silber oder hat nen Dicken Schädel  :vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> oder hat nen Dicken Schädel  :vik:


 
 Dachte, den hattest Du heute morgen ;+|supergri:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin Moin
Hab meine Angelsachen auch zusammen gesucht.
Das meiste liegt nartürlich aufen Campingplatz..... jetzt war guter Rat teuer den ganzen Schuppen durchgesucht und fündig geworden ein paar Pilker schon mal auf Tasch.
Da iner Ecke eine brauchbare Angelrolle und nu woher eine Angel bekommen;+:vik:
Ja ich hatte einmal ein paar Kutterruten als Rankhilfen mit fetten Krampen angenagelt |bigeyes also Bierchen auf und ab zum Abbauen
Habe mich für die Never Crack entschieden.
Anbei ein paar Bilder sonst glaubt ihr mir das nicht und vergesst euern Angelschein nicht.

#h


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

tach auch

ich hätte das mit den ruten wirklich nicht geglaubt ohne fotos#d
das mit den fischen wird nun zeit kann schon nicht mehr warten ich will angeln|uhoh:

ma los ma los die dorsche warten


        :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Nobbi, sag mir BITTE !!!, daß das eine Fotomontage ist |bigeyes


----------



## lausi97 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> das mit den fischen wird nun zeit kann schon nicht mehr warten ich will angeln|uhoh:
> 
> ma los ma los die dorsche warten
> 
> ...



Da hat wer nach dem Schergenflüsterer gerufen.........Ruhig Brauner, ruuuuuuuuuuhig |supergri


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Nobbi, sag mir BITTE !!!, daß das eine Fotomontage ist |bigeyes


Nö das war in echt#h
schön geputzt sieht aus wie im Laden das ist meine Geheimangel:q:q:q


euer nobbi


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Da hat wer nach dem Schergenflüsterer gerufen.........Ruhig Brauner, ruuuuuuuuuuhig |supergri


 
 Da bisse ja.
 Dachte, Du wärst beim Friseur / Kosmetik / Maniküre wegen Video..... :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Nö das war in echt#h



 Meine Frau ist gerade im Keller und untersucht meine Stippen, ob die was für die Bohnen als Rankhilfe wären :c
 ( sie hat im Vorbeigehen Deine Fotos gesehen |uhoh: )


----------



## lausi97 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Da bisse ja.
> Dachte, Du wärst beim Friseur / Kosmetik / Maniküre wegen Video..... :q



Woher weißt du das? |sagnix


----------



## offense80 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Vielleicht vertreibt euch der Bericht hier ein wenig die langen Stunden des wartens bis Samstag morgen. Ich fand den Bericht wirklich klasse. Vielleicht kennen ihn schon einige von euch.

https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendun...-der-Mueritz-bis-nach-Sylt,sendung332966.html


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das?



Eine verdächtige Ruhe hier im Trööt heute nachmittag......

Daniel ist beim nix fangen und Nobbi demontiert seinen Carport; Arki auf Nachtschicht. Aber der Rest ?

Ausserdem war ich vorhin auch da und sie erzählte mir, daß ich heute schon der 17.te bin, der was von Video / Oskar und Angeln faselt. :g


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Vielleicht vertreibt euch der Bericht hier ein wenig die langen Stunden des wartens bis Samstag morgen. Ich fand den Bericht wirklich klasse. Vielleicht kennen ihn schon einige von euch.
> 
> https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendun...-der-Mueritz-bis-nach-Sylt,sendung332966.html



Vor vielen Jahren hat man uns am 24.12. auch vor die Glotze gesetzt und man sollte ' Wir warten auf's Christkind' gucken, um die Zeit bis zur Bescherung zu überbrücken |bigeyes

Erinnert mich gerade ein bißchen daran |rolleyes


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

So Männers. .. von 17.30 bis jetzt in Teich gewesen. ... und was soll ich sagen 
... die ersten zwei Fehmarngräten haben mal kurz frische Luft geschnuppert... beide zusammen waren wohl knapp maßig... gut Betrieb am Strand gewesen, aber was ich so sehen konnte hatte keiner was zählbares.... Wasser ist auch extrem trübe,obwohl wenig Kraut im Wasser ist... morgen geht's weiter....

Was sich hier einige Einfallen lassen um Ihr Pilk gerät zusammen zu suchen... ohne Worte.... aber wenigstens falle ich dann mit meinem Aldi Komplett - Set nicht sooo negativ auf |rolleyes


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

An welcher Ecke / Seite der Insel badest Du denn Dein ( Hüstel, Hüstel ) Aldi-Komplett Gerät ? 

 ~ Klausdorfer Strand ?!?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> An welcher Ecke / Seite der Insel badest Du denn Dein ( Hüstel, Hüstel ) Aldi-Komplett Gerät ?
> 
> ~ Klausdorfer Strand ?!?


BINGO!!.... Klausdorfer Strand... befischt hab ich  bis jetzt den Bereich zwischen dem Riff Richtung Presen und Gahlendorf.... Bedingungen sind echt nicht schlecht,aber das Wasser ist richtig Trübe!!.. Brandung dürfte jetzt die Methode der Wahl des Angelgerätes sein. ... Da der Wind ja von N-W auf N-N-W schwenken soĺl,werden wir morgen mal Meeschendorf antesten!..


----------



## MS aus G (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

@alle Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3 Teilnehmer + Filmteam!!!

 Ich wünsche Euch für die Tour das allerdickste PETRI, das man sich vorstellen kann!!! Der Wind sollte ja passen, so das einer erfolgreichen Tour nichts im Wege stehen sollte!!!

 @ihr "Schergen" 

 zeigt den "Profis" mal, was eine Harke ist!!!

 @all,

 und lasst Eure "Möhrchen" mal so richtig schön Tanzen, dann klappt das schon mit den Leoparden!!!

 Die allerbesten Grüße 
 Mario


----------



## Arki2k (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Danke  in 25 Stunden klingelt der Wecker und dann geht es los  Ich hoffe ich habe alles eingepackt aber soviel habe ich ja gar nicht,  dass ich was vergessen könnte ;D


----------



## offense80 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

@ Mario

vielen Dank für die Wünsche eines scheinbar sehr interessierten Mitlesers #6
Hattest du so viel Langeweile dir hier diesen aus 90% Schwachsinn und 10% Anglerlatein bestehenden Thread durchzulesen dafür hast du meinen Respekt verdient.

@all nur noch 

24 Stunden

Der Countdown läuft Baby


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LghuKm3GFBQ


----------



## lausi97 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,point off no return :vik::vik::vik::vik:|laola:|laola:|laola:|laola:|jump:|jump:|jump:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Akkus geladen, Kamera bereit, nu langsam Auto packen und los...


----------



## lausi97 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

@all :

Bitte fahrt vorsichtig.


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> werden wir morgen mal Meeschendorf antesten!..


 
 Dann hol noch mal ordentlich war raus; sozusagen als 'Warming Up' #6.

 Du hast zwar nach Mitternacht am Freitag geschrieben, daß Du morgen da hin willst, aber ich nehme es mal als Typo und nicht als 'kneifen in letzter Minute'  :q|supergri


----------



## Yupii (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> @all :
> 
> Bitte fahrt vorsichtig.



Sieh zu, dass du erst mal ohne Komplikationen bei Rolf ankommst|rolleyes.
So, gleich noch mal los, das Angelgeschäft plündern:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> Sieh zu, dass du erst mal ohne Komplikationen bei Rolf ankommst|rolleyes.
> So, gleich noch mal los, das Angelgeschäft plündern:q:q



Hab ja Zeit und muss nicht unbedingt auf die Minute achten, aber danke das auch du an mich denkst :q


----------



## Yupii (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Hab ja Zeit und muss nicht unbedingt auf die Minute achten, aber danke das auch du an mich denkst :q



Eigentlich nur an mich:q:q
Sonst muss ich mir nen neuen Fahrer suchen|uhoh:#d#d


----------



## lausi97 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> Eigentlich nur an mich:q:q
> Sonst muss ich mir nen neuen Fahrer suchen|uhoh:#d#d



Ich wusste es...........:c:c:c|supergri


----------



## Yupii (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Nu musste aber mal langsam los, sonst biste bis heute abend nicht bei Rolf angelangt


----------



## lausi97 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Noch bis Mittag arbeiten und dann geht's los........:q


----------



## Arki2k (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

So ab ins Bett, dann heute abend zum Paulispiel wieder aufstehen und dann wieder ins Bett. Hab eben mal aus Spaß das Pilkset zusammengebaut. wiegt schon ordentlich was die Rute, aber dafür war sie günstig und einen Glückspilker habe ich  - Habe in den untiefen meines Koffers noch zwei Jigköpfe gefunden, kommen meine Zandergummis mal einem anderem Zweck zu gute


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Noch bis Mittag arbeiten und dann geht's los........:q


 
Moin ihr Helden......... Lausi lass dir Zeit, hab von meinen Kram noch garnix gepackt #c. Nachher nochmal mit dem Wagen zum Ölwechsel und dann schau ich mal, was man morgen so gebrauchen könnte........ #c|rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin ihr Helden......... Lausi lass dir Zeit, hab von meinen Kram noch garnix gepackt #c. Nachher nochmal mit dem Wagen zum Ölwechsel und dann schau ich mal, was man morgen so gebrauchen könnte........ #c|rolleyes



Jo , denke vor 3 komm ich auch nicht weg , dann noch 3std fahren. Wird also ca. 18 Uhr.


----------



## offense80 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

War gestern denn nochmal bei der Gummitanke. Bööööööse böse Gummitanke :r
 Wollte nur 50 Gramm Bleiköpfe holen ( 5 Euro ), und was passiert...... :k:k der Köder ist ja geil.....:k:k und der ist ja top.....:k:k:k und DER erst.... Ende vom Lied waren dann 50 Euro die ich da gelassen habe. Ich bin dafür das alle Angelgeschäfte schliessen, wenn ich wieder auf Tour gehe, sonst kann ich mir bald noch 3 Jobs dazu suchen :q


----------



## lausi97 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> War gestern denn nochmal bei der Gummitanke. Bööööööse böse Gummitanke :r
> Wollte nur 50 Gramm Bleiköpfe holen ( 5 Euro ), und was passiert...... :k:k der Köder ist ja geil.....:k:k und der ist ja top.....:k:k:k und DER erst.... Ende vom Lied waren dann 50 Euro die ich da gelassen habe. Ich bin dafür das alle Angelgeschäfte schliessen, wenn ich wieder auf Tour gehe, sonst kann ich mir bald noch 3 Jobs dazu suchen :q



Du schaffst das echt unter 200 Taler |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes:q:q


----------



## offense80 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Wenn ich alles zusammen reche, was ich mir "mal kurz" für DIESE Tour zusammen gekauft habe, komme ich an die 200 locker ran.....Ich bin ein Takle Junkie :c:c


----------



## lausi97 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Wenn ich alles zusammen reche, was ich mir "mal kurz" für DIESE Tour zusammen gekauft habe, komme ich an die 200 locker ran.....Ich bin ein Takle Junkie :c:c



Is schlimm dieses Syndrom, kenne da auch was von..........:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Is schlimm dieses Syndrom, kenne da auch was von..........:q


 
 Jepp, und im Nachhinein fragt man sich wieder, ob die hübschen, bunten Köder auch Fische oder eher doch die Angler im Laden fangen........ |rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Jepp, und im Nachhinein fragt man sich wieder, ob die hübschen, bunten Köder auch Fische oder eher doch die Angler im Laden fangen........ |rolleyes



Bei mir ist es eher die Hardware..........:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es eher die Hardware..........:q


 
 Noch 'ne Rocke ?


----------



## MS aus G (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

@offense80,

 ich hab von den mittlerweile 109 Seiten so ungefähr 107 gelesen!!! Und muss sagen, das es aber lustiger "Schwachsinn" ist!!! Ich habe manchmal selten so gelacht von/über Leuten etwa gleichen Alters!!!

 Da ich leider durch meinen Beruf (Gastromomie) nur Zeit im November hab, hätte ich sonst auch versucht mit von der Partie zu sein!!! Momentan muss ich mich halt mit den Süßwasserfischen (Döbel, Rotaugen, Hasel, Brassen,...) in der Weser begnügen (sind aber nicht sehr lecker)!!! Im November geht es dann wieder 2 Wochen nach Langeland. Letztes Jahr hat das mal wieder sehr gut geklappt. Mein Bruder hatte auch die "Möhrchen" dabei und die haben z.B. super funktioniert. Allerdings sind die sehr weich, so das die Dorsche die Ruck Zuck zerbissen hatten!!! Also so viel "Schwachsinn" habt Ihr dann doch nicht erzählt!!!

 Euch nochmal alles Gute und eine staufreie Anreise!!!

 Grüße Mario


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

da.......


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> da.......


Moin Moin #6 Feierabendsbierchen                  #g






#h


----------



## lausi97 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Stau Bad Eisen , 8km.Wird wohl länger dauern


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Gästehaus Sulsdorf, so inner knappen halben Stunde am Tresen ;-)


----------



## Franky D (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin Männers ich war heute schon in der neustädter bucht unterwegs konnte vom kleinboot aus ein paar schöne Dorsche verhaften größter 67cm


----------



## Arki2k (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Stark - Petri


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> da.......


Franz auch ?





#h


----------



## offense80 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

@ Mario,
vielen Dank für die Wünsche, und wenn es bei der nächsten Tour passt, nehmen wir dich bestimmt gern mit ( natürlich auch wegen dem anstehenden "Schergenwasser" ) 

@ all...

Könnt ihr mir mal BITTE SAGEN, warum ihr euch immer noch hier rumtreibt???? Ihr sollt ins Bett und heia machen, damit ihr morgen früh ausgeschlafen seid und viele Fische....ääääh mooooment.....natürlich geht ihr lieber mal nicht ins Bett sondern macht einfach mal die Nacht zum Tag. Geht in die Disco, in den Puff Piano oder guckt euch schöne Angelvideos an. Und NICHT schlafen....das könnt ihr dann morgen schön auf dem Schiff machen :q  oh Gott werde ich Platz haben...so viel Platz.....und soooo viele Fische....alles meins....mein SCHAAATZ :l   Golum Golum


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

NöNö wir wollten doch mal zusammen#a

Sonnenuntergang Heute 20Uhr23|schlaf:







#h


----------



## offense80 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich wecke euch auch vor dem letzten Stop.....außer Sven, der würde dann in den 5 Minuten immer noch mehr fangen als ich den ganzen Tag


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gästehaus Sulsdorf, so inner knappen halben Stunde am Tresen ;-)


Yo!!... hab mich gerade mal mit unserer Filmcrew auf 1-3Kaltgetränke getroffen  .... zieht euch warm an... das wird  ne richtig stressige Geschichte  
... ohne ne "klappe die erste" fliegt da morgen kein Köder über Bord|rolleyes :q:q .
Nee Quatsch!!.. alles gechillt. .. War sehr nett mit Euch beiden über das schönste Hobby der Welt zu sinieren #6#6
Wünsche jetzt allen die morgen früh anreisen eine gute Hinfahrt!!!
Wetter wird perfekt! !!...... hatte ich ja schon am Mittwoch angemerkt! !!


----------



## offense80 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Du bist ja immer noch nicht im Bett 

Stehe aber auch erst in 5 Stunden 45 Minuten auf, also noch Zeit für eine Folge Arrow :k

Bis eben noch den ganzen Kram fertig gemacht, Flourcarbon als Vorfach angebunden, Takle von links nach rechts geräumt, nur um festzustellen, das es links besser lag, dann überlegt, Abwechslung muss sein, und es wieder nach rechts gepackt.....

Ob ich aufgeregt bin??? ICH???? Wer erzählt denn so einen Scheiß?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> lt. .. War sehr nett mit Euch beiden über das schönste Hobby der Welt zu sinieren #6#6


Jepp, hat gepasst!
#6#6


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Franky D schrieb:


> Moin Männers ich war heute schon in der neustädter bucht unterwegs konnte vom kleinboot aus ein paar schöne Dorsche verhaften größter 67cm


PETRI!!. Das wünsche ich dir!!... andere würden jetzt sagen , du hast dir nen unerlaubten Wettbewerbsvorteil verschafft :q:q


----------



## lausi97 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

So, bin nu auch schon beim Pilkerpapst und für euch ist nu nix mehr über:q.:q.Zieht euch warm an. ....

Icke freue mir wie bolle. . . . . . . . . .


----------



## lausi97 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> PETRI!!. Das wünsche ich dir!!... andere würden jetzt sagen , du hast dir nen unerlaubten Wettbewerbsvorteil verschafft :q:q



Neneneneeee, Petri auch von mir.


----------



## Arki2k (17. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

5.30 left  - warum hat st.pauli gewonnen und mein Schwiegervater ist Fan!? Verdammt,  bin im Bett.....


----------



## lausi97 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppi, los aufstehen alter Mann........komme gleich |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin Moin

der Kaffee ist fertig................



#h


----------



## lausi97 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> der Kaffee ist fertig................
> 
> ...



Bin uffem Weg. ......:vik:


----------



## offense80 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4v7anh8_YE


----------



## offense80 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin Moin, nun ist es soweit.....jetzt ordentlich Kaffee, dann den Tochterknutscher abholen, dann mit Nils und Thorsten treffen ( oh Gott ich fahre mit DREI Schergen im Auto :c) und dann gehts ab.

Freu mich auf euch #h


----------



## Arki2k (18. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Guten morgen - Heini Norbi und ich sind unterwegs


----------



## Franky D (18. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin Moin und  los geht's


----------



## Arki2k (18. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Eine Seefahrt die ist lustig. ...


----------



## lausi97 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Haben fertig.........:vik:


----------



## lausi97 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Zwei der Untertanen schon an ihren Pächterhäusern wohlbehalten abgeliefert. Befinde mich nun mit meinem Hofausstatter in seinem Domizil.

|jump:|jump:|jump:


----------



## lausi97 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Thomas entschuldige:
Megaaffentittengeile Tour mit euch allen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Jepp, fand ich - Filmmaterial nach erster Kurzsichtung passt auch ;-))

Und schön, dass Schwaben (wieder mal) bewiesen haben, wies geht ;-)))))


----------



## Franz_16 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ein wunderbarer Tag auf See war das.
Anhänngend einfach mal 3 Bilder die ich heute geschossen habe


----------



## lausi97 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Hammer........freu mich schon auf den Videobeweis#6


----------



## offense80 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Leute, ich muss mich bei euch auch noch mal bedanken. Ihr habt es mir echt leicht gemacht, diese Tour zu planen. War ein super Tag auf See, auch wenn die Anzahl der Fische, und eine Drift mit 0,4 Knoten nicht "optimal" waren. 
Und wenn Thomas wüsste, das wir Boardies einige unserer Dorsche den Schwaben vorne GESPENDET haben, damit sie wenigstens ein paar Fische in den Kisten hatten, um nicht ganz leer auszugehen.....aber das ist ja egal. Truppe glücklich, Thomas glücklich, Schwaben glücklich, geiles Wetter, UND das schönste

DEUTSCHLAND HAT EINEN NEUEN KÖNIG

KÖNIG LAUSI

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an dich Lausi , und nochmal DANKE an ALLE die mit waren. Es war mir eine Ehre, diese Tour mit euch machen zu dürfen#6#6#6


----------



## lausi97 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Leute, ich muss mich bei euch auch noch mal bedanken. Ihr habt es mir echt leicht gemacht, diese Tour zu planen. War ein super Tag auf See, auch wenn die Anzahl der Fische, und eine Drift mit 0,4 Knoten nicht "optimal" waren.
> Und wenn Thomas wüsste, das wir Boardies einige unserer Dorsche den Schwaben vorne GESPENDET haben, damit sie wenigstens ein paar Fische in den Kisten hatten, um nicht ganz leer auszugehen.....aber das ist ja egal. Truppe glücklich, Thomas glücklich, Schwaben glücklich, geiles Wetter, UND das schönste
> 
> DEUTSCHLAND HAT EINEN NEUEN KÖNIG
> ...



Hiermit seiest du in den Adelsstatus erhoben :

Prinzessin offense80 die 1.


----------



## offense80 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

:l:k:l:k

Oh welche Ehre euer Gnaden....dann muss ich mir gleich morgen mal ein neues Kleid kaufen gehen, damit ich meinem König auch gefalle lol.

Mal eben ne andere Sache...wir hatten ja durch einige "Spenden" etwas Geld in die Kaffeekasse bekommen. Nun sind wir gar nicht dazu gekommen, uns etwas davon zu holen. Wie wollen wir das machen? Meine Idee wäre es, das ich das Geld auf der nächsten Tour mitbringe, und wir das dann in Gestensaft, oder andere Sachen an Bord umsetzen. Und sollte ich aus irgend welchen Gründen nicht an der Tour teilnehmen können,überweise ich es dem "Veranstalter. Ansonsten muss ich euch halt jeweils die 5 Euro wieder zurück überweisen. Denkt mal drüber nach wie ihr das machen wollt. 

Noch mal einen riesen Dank an Nobbi für das gesponsorte T Shirt, was im Original noch geiler aussieht, und sich super an König Lausis Kinderkörper angeschmiegt hat. :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

..........................der Kampf um den Königstitel ging auch nicht Blutfrei über die Bühne,es gab Verletzte.
Unsere Gegner (Dorsche) zwangen einen Krieger in die Knie.

Doch unser noch ungekrönter König lausi hatte einen Medizinmann mit an Bord,der seinem Untertanen die Qualen linderte.


Seine Karriere als Handmodel ist hiermit offiziell beendet!



#h


----------



## lausi97 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> :l:k:l:k
> 
> Oh welche Ehre euer Gnaden....dann muss ich mir gleich morgen mal ein neues Kleid kaufen gehen, damit ich meinem König auch gefalle lol.
> 
> ...



So sei es nun denn.

Des Königs Kleidermacher hat seine Ehre gerettet und ist seiner Sache gerecht geworden. 
:q:q:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin Moin zusammen........ Micha, gute Idee mit dem "Spendentopf", so haben wir für die nächste Tour etwas "Startkapital" in Bezug auf Kaltgetränke #6

........Nun wertes Volk, wohl an denn, seine unendliche Fängigkeit König Lausi der I. der 3. Boardie-Kuttertour bestieg ca. 13:00h Wathlinger Zeit sein Gefährt in Richtung Residenz Schmallenberg im Sauerland.
Ich der Hofausstatter bezueglich Angelköder gehe davon aus dass die lokalen Vorbereitung für den adeligen Empfang auf Hochtouren laufen....... 

Ansonsten....... geile Tour Leute !!!!#6

@ "ehemalige Schergen"......... 
von nun an sollt ihr vollwertige Mitglieder dieser Angeltruppe sein und dürft auch seit gestern eure Namen im gleichen Atemzug mit den Veteranen dieser Tour nennen. |welcome:

Auf dieser geschichtsträchtigen Tour habt euch würdig geschlagen. Stolz sind wir auf euch #r

Willkommen und dickes Petri für die folgenden Touren

Thomas, Franz.....coole Sache mit dem Filmen. Schön auch euch mal kennengelernt zu haben. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

So, gerade wieder zurück in der Zivilisation (sprich im Ländle ;-)))

Kaputt vom Fahren, jetzt erst mal Couch...

Und Franz muss jetzt nochmal 200 km drauf legen....

War eine klasse Sache,  die ihr da organisiert und auf die Beine gestellt habt, und schön, dass wir das filmen durften!

Und schön, wieder ein paar Boardies persönlich kennen gelernt zu haben, die man bis dato nur schriftlich kannte.

War echt klasse!


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (19. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

hallo lütt

die tour mit euch war wirklich lustig . vor allem hat man mal gesichter zu den avataren aus dem board das macht das nicht so unpersönlich. erstaunlicherweise sind das alles normale mannen die teilweise solch ein mist geschrieben haben #6
ich will auch hoffen das alle heil zu hause angekommen sind. 
würde mich freuen wenn ich bei der nächsten TOUR wieder dabei seien darf.

grüße aus dem norden

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## offense80 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

War echt klasse, das stimmt.....selbst die "Neuen" wurden aufgenommen, als wären sie schon bei den letzten Touren dabei gewesen. Und das macht diese Truppe halt aus #6

Vielen Dank auch nochmal an Thomas und Franz, die das Risiko eingegangen sind, diesen wilden Haufen blindlings zu begleiten. Denn wenn man hier vorher ein wenig im Thread mitgelesen hat, hätte man manchmal denken können, die Truppe braucht kein Filmteam sondern eine Armee von Pflegern, die mit weißen Jacken ausgerüstet sind, bei denen man die Ärmel auf dem Rücken zusammenbinden kann |supergri

Ich hoffe, der Film wird gut ( gehe aber auch ganz stark davon aus ) und wir machen noch viele weitere gemeinsame Touren. Man könnte ja vielleicht auch mal mit ein paar "Alten Hasen" eine Tour für Kutterneulinge machen, die vorher noch nie zum Hochseeangeln gefahren sind, und ihnen dort beiseite stehen, ihnen Montagen, Angelarten und halt alles andere zeigen, und ihnen helfen, den vielleicht ersten Dorsch auf die Planken zu ziehen. Jeder "Althase" bekommt einen absoluten Anfänger an die Seite gestellt und kümmert sich als "Paten" um ihn......falls wir genügend Leute zusammenbekommen, die sich sowas zutrauen. Ist halt nur ne Idee


----------



## Yupii (19. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moinen Mädelz,
auch der alte Mann ist nach den Strapazen und den vielen Fischen|uhoh:, ääh dem büschen Filetieren wieder lebend:q

Der König meinte es nicht gut mit seinem Supernavigator. Zog er ihn doch, auf einer Affenschaukel gleich sitzend, hinter sich her bis zum Gesindehaus und warf ihn aus der fahrenden Kutsche, weil er nichts zur Nahrungsbeschaffung beitrug und sich lieber der wärmenden Sonne zuwandte.:c:c.
Neee, war ne lustige Rückfahrt#6
Micha, danke noch mal ( auch von meinem Knutscher) für die Orga#6#6. Hat riesigen Spaß gemacht, obwohl ich rechts und links von mir zwei notorische Besserwisser hatte:q:q. Bei den *vielen* Driften war es gar nicht so leicht, keine massigen Fische zu fangen. Ich hab es aber geschafft:q

Schön auch mal die Oberen de AB kennen zu lernen ( Thomas, an deiner merkwürdigen Sprache musste aber noch arbeiten:qobwohl das langsame Artikulieren wohl notwendig ist, damit der Übersetzer das überhaupt ins Hochdeutsche übertragen kann:q).
Auch das Treffen mit altbekannten Gesichtern und unseren "Neuen" hat mir riesigen Spaß gemacht.
Danke noch mal dafür.

....ich werfe mal die SEHO für ne 2-Tagestour ein falls noch mal ne Kuttertour geplant sein sollte. Da würde das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis auch stimmen, wobei da eigentlich immer der Preis zur erbrachten Leistung stimmte.
Ich habe fertich#h#h#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und schön, wieder ein paar Boardies persönlich kennen gelernt zu haben, die man bis dato nur schriftlich kannte.
> 
> War echt klasse!


#6 dito
mit euch beiden war die Tour natürlich ein besonderes Erlebnis.
Der Untertan Franz möge sich doch  bitte melden, wenn er angekommen ist#h


----------



## Franz_16 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



> Der Untertan Franz möge sich doch bitte melden, wenn er angekommen ist



Um 5.05 Uhr auf Fehmarn abgefahren und soeben wohlbehalten daheim angekommen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Um 5.05 Uhr auf Fehmarn abgefahren und soeben wohlbehalten daheim angekommen.


Danke Danke für Rückmeldung hast die Stoßstange sauber gehalten mein Freund#6





Lg Norbert#h


----------



## lausi97 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

König Lausi ist wohlbehalten in seinem Hauptschloß angekommen, die fahrt aus dem Sommerschloß nahe Celle verlief ohne komplikationen.

Nun denn, was zu sagen war von der Tour, ist gesagt.

Die Schergen wurden zu Knappen, der Organisator zur Prinzessin und die Königlichen Hofberichterstatter sind auch wohlbehalten angekommen. 

So sei es nun, das ich den Hofausstatter zum Ritter erhebe,möge Er mir mit seiner entzückenden Mylady gewogen sein.
:q:q:q:q:q

Allen anderen die dabei waren oder nicht sei gesagt :

Hammergeile Tour 

Aber nach der Tour ist vor der Tour, die Köpfe arbeiten schon dadran.


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Um 5.05 Uhr auf Fehmarn abgefahren und soeben wohlbehalten daheim angekommen.


 
 Übersetzt :

 Franzl dahoam #6


----------



## offense80 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Die Idee mit der 2 Tagetour auf der Seho klingt auch recht interessant. Dorsch/Scholle Kombi hat ja auch was. Aber das können wir ja noch ausgiebig hier bequatschen. Ich könnte schon wieder ne Tour mit euch machen.....wann? JETZT GLEICH am liebsten #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

So,

auch von *ex*-Scherge 2 ( dank an König Lausi für die Knappen-Ernennung ) nochmal ein dreifaches #6#6#6
War 'ne coole Tour mit Euch.
Fische hätten etwas mehr sein dürfen, bzw. massiger, aber zumindest hat Petrus die vorab Kräuter-Huldigung bzgl. des Wetters angenommen. :g
Micha : Super organisiert ! Und das Du nebenbei sogar noch so eine Ländle-Truppe auftreiben konntest, damit Thomas sich ein bißchen heimisch fühlt an Bord. Hut ab #v

Warum Du aber später allen Schergen befohlen hast, ihre ganzen Ü-65 Dorsche wieder über Bord zu werfen; ohne das Lausi es mitbekommt #c :m

Mein besonderer Dank gilt natürlich Franky D., für die erstklassige und professionelle Versorgung meiner Flunke #6
Und auch an die assistierende Schwester Rolf 

Komme beim nächsten Mal gerne wieder mit.
Habe ja schließlich zum Ende hin nochmal so richtig 'Blut geleckt' |clown:


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin Moin......... 
Leute, war ne coole Tour.  Schön die "alten Hasen" wiedergetroffen und neue Gesichter kennengelernt zu haben. Viele von euch haben mir wirklich geholfen bezuegl. neuen Ideen für Köder- und Pilkerdesigns.........
Werde mich mal an die Arbeit machen #6

Lausi, Micha (Offense80) und ich haben schon Ideen für die nächste Tour....... wir brüten da mal was aus und lassen es euch in nächster Zeit (rechtzeitig für persönliche Planungen) wissen.......um eure Meinung zu hören.

(Yupii, eine 2-Tagestour mit der Seho wäre schon cool, aber auch für dich???? Dann ärgerst du dich ja 2 volle Tage.......?????#c (:q:q)....


----------



## Yupii (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> (Yupii, eine 2-Tagestour mit der Seho wäre schon cool, aber auch für dich???? Dann ärgerst du dich ja 2 volle Tage.......?????#c (:q:q)....



Ach, der Herr Ritter meldet sich auch|uhoh:|uhoh:
Dieser Titel wurde sich durch Intrigen und massiven Materialgeschenken nur erkauft:q
Ich werde den Sturz Seiner Durchlocht bis zur nächsten Jagd akribisch vorbereiten


----------



## Franky D (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin Männers,

so der Medizinmann ist auch wieder zu hause angekommen und sitzt mittlerweile auch wieder am Schreibtisch.

War ne echt super Tour mit euch und schreit förmlich nach wiederholung nur mit ein paar mehr driften 

@Hein was macht dein Finger?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



> so der Medizinmann ist auch wieder zu hause angekommen


nu erscht?
Wo haste Dich denn noch rumgetrieben??
;-)))


----------



## Franky D (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nu erscht?
> Wo haste Dich denn noch rumgetrieben??
> ;-)))


 

nene schon gestern abend aber irgendwie wollte mein Tablet nicht so wie ich posten #c

deshalb jetzt mit etwas verspätung ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

grins - Ausrede.....

Hast Dich noch rumgetrieben, gib zu ;-))

Aber inzwischen sollten ja alle (von Schergen bis Tochterschändern- ähn Knutschern) wieder (gesund?) zu Hause sein...


----------



## lausi97 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ach, der Herr Ritter meldet sich auch|uhoh:|uhoh:
> Dieser Titel wurde sich durch Intrigen und massiven Materialgeschenken nur erkauft:q
> Ich werde den Sturz Seiner Durchlocht bis zur nächsten Jagd akribisch vorbereiten



Du hast mit den Intrigen angefangen, aber ich gelobe dir,das du bei der nächsten Tour, meine Rocke feierlich zum Boot tragen darfst:vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Franky D schrieb:


> @Hein was macht dein Finger?



Franky, danke der Nachfrage.
Wird schon wieder. Gute Erstversorgung war das Wichtigste #6
Schwiegermom war 40 Jahre Krankenschwester und Patenonkel + Tante von unserer Lütten sind beides Dr. med.
Das geht dann mal ganz ohne grosse Wartezeiten 

Werde mir zum Trost ( bzw. als Schmerzensgeld ) übermorgen mal was anglerisch GANZ feines gönnen :g
Bis dahin muß der Kurbelfinger wieder voll funktionieren.

Aber für zukünftige Touren mit Euch :

NICHT OHNE MEINEN MEDIZINMANN ! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Weichei - alles unter amputieren ist keine Verletzung ;-)))))


----------



## lausi97 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weichei - alles unter amputieren ist keine Verletzung ;-)))))


----------



## lausi97 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich mache jetzt gleich nen neuen Trööt für die nächste Tour, wäre nett von Thomas, wenn er den festtackern könnte.


----------



## Yupii (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Solange er dir vorne keinen Schergen festtackert, geht es:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

So ischs ;-))


----------



## lausi97 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Yupii schrieb:


> Solange er dir vorne keinen Schergen festtackert, geht es:q



Du mein Freund hast bei der nächsten Tour ganz viel Platz auf der Autofahrt,vorn auf der  Motorhaube :q:q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weichei - alles unter amputieren ist keine Verletzung ;-)))))


 
 Musste auf die Tränendrüse :cdrücken, damit dahoam meine Mittwochstour genehmigt wird   |clown:


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ich mache jetzt gleich nen neuen Trööt für die nächste Tour


 
 Meinste echt, daß uns nach Veröffentlichung des Videos noch irgend jemand mitnimmt |uhoh:     :q:q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Wo ist eigentlich unser Dorschjäger ;+
Noch am Filetieren seiner gestrigen Simone-Dorsche ;+ |bigeyes ;+


----------



## lausi97 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Meinste echt, daß uns nach Veröffentlichung des Videos noch irgend jemand mitnimmt |uhoh:     :q:q:q



Deswegen ja evtl. Kleinbooten...........


----------



## Franky D (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Aber für zukünftige Touren mit Euch :
> 
> NICHT OHNE MEINEN MEDIZINMANN ! :m


 
Immer wieder gerne solange sich das bei mir zeitlich einrichten kann bin ich dabei #6

das mit dem Amputieren hatte ich auch vorgeschlagen als kurze schmerzlose lösung nur bekam es da jemand sehr schnell mit der Angst zu tun :c


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Franky D schrieb:


> das mit dem Amputieren hatte ich auch vorgeschlagen als kurze schmerzlose lösung nur bekam es da jemand sehr schnell mit der Angst zu tun :c


 
 Jepp, die assistierende Schwester Rolf drohte in Ohnmacht zu fallen |uhoh:    :m


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Meinste echt, daß uns nach Veröffentlichung des Videos noch irgend jemand mitnimmt |uhoh: :q:q:q


 
Moin Moin, schön dass es deinem Finger wieder besser geht..... und vor allem, dass wir mit Franky  eine "medizinische Fachkraft" dabei hatten. #6 
Super-Job Franky, er kann noch tippen und ist geistig auf der Höhe (obwohl, ich kannte ihn vorher nicht |rolleyes) 
(Nix für Ungut Olaf, ich wünsche dir auf der McFish dickes Petri #h und grüss bitte den Gert von den "Cellern")

....bezuegl. *"uns mitnehmen"........* sicherlich sind wir kein "einfacher Haufen", der leicht zufrieden zu stellen ist. Andererseits lesen hier aber auch "hunderttausende" mit, welches ich als Kapitän für die Werbung etc. ausnutzen würde. #c Gibt es einen besseren Weg um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen?? #c


----------



## Franky D (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

@Rolf ein besseren Weg für Werbung gibt es kaum. Nur scheint das manch einer nicht zu erkennen.

Die Leistung war in diesem fall ebenen keineswegs zufriedenstellen die war eher mehr als ungenügend.


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Man konnte den Eindruck gewinnen, als ob er mit uns eine Naturködertour machte, 
obwohl keiner Wattis oder Kneifer dabei hatte #c


----------



## Franky D (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Man konnte den Eindruck gewinnen, als ob er mit uns eine Naturködertour machte,
> obwohl keiner Wattis oder Kneifer dabei hatte #c


 

Wer weiß vllt war das an diesem Tag der absolute geheime geheim Köder#c


----------



## MS aus G (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Da ja nun alle hoffentlich gesund (oder "nur" leichtverletzt, gute Besserung HeinBlöd) im Heimathafen sind, bin ich doch sehr gespannt auf Euren "Spielfilm"!!! Gibt es den hier oder woanders öffentlich anzuschauen?

 Das mit dem Fang tut mir echt Leid für Euch, aber wie sagte schon der AUWA (Gott hab ihn seelig):"Jeder Tag ist ein Angeltag, aber nicht jeder Tag ist ein Fangtag!!!" Ihr werdet aber schon Euren "Spaß" gehabt haben!?! Glückwunsch natürlich an lausi97!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Da ja nun alle hoffentlich gesund (oder "nur" leichtverletzt, gute Besserung HeinBlöd) im Heimathafen sind, bin ich doch sehr gespannt auf Euren "Spielfilm"!!! Gibt es den hier oder woanders öffentlich anzuschauen?
> 
> Das mit dem Fang tut mir echt Leid für Euch, aber wie sagte schon der AUWA (Gott hab ihn seelig):"Jeder Tag ist ein Angeltag, aber nicht jeder Tag ist ein Fangtag!!!" Ihr werdet aber schon Euren "Spaß" gehabt haben!?! Glückwunsch natürlich an lausi97!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Dankeschön, aber das heißt  Königliche Hoheit..............:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



> bin ich doch sehr gespannt auf Euren "Spielfilm"!!! Gibt es den hier oder woanders öffentlich anzuschauen?


Klar, werden gute 20 Minuten..

Kommt hier und über unseren Youtubekanal:
https://www.youtube.com/user/AnglerboardTV?feature=watch


----------



## lausi97 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klar, werden gute 20 Minuten..
> 
> Kommt hier und über unseren Youtubekanal:
> https://www.youtube.com/user/AnglerboardTV?feature=watch



Freu. ....:vik::vik:


----------



## MS aus G (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Danke,

 oh wie konnte mir so etwas nur passieren!!!

 Glückwunsch Eure königliche Hoheit Lausi I!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

#h

Moin Moin



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3FZD8UkS98





#h


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Dankeschön, aber das heißt Königliche Hoheit..............:q:q



Wenn man ihn mal persönlich kennenlernt, ist er echt ein super Pfundskerl ! #6

Musste meine (Board)Meinung über ihn auch revidieren, aber seit er diesen Titel hat....... #d


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wenn man ihn mal persönlich kennenlernt, ist er echt ein super Pfundskerl ! #6
> 
> Musste meine (Board)Meinung über ihn auch revidieren, aber seit er diesen Titel hat....... #d


 

 Moin,

dann nenn ihn doch einfach "Eure Abgehobenheit" :q:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> #h
> 
> Moin Moin
> 
> ...


 


....... Nobbi, wie aus dem richtigen Leben


----------



## offense80 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgHFK4JxyJo


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin Moin Männers!!
So, dann melde ich hiermit auch mal gesund und munter zurück! 
Die Tour an Sich  war natürlich echt klasse!!.... es war schön endlich auch mal ein Gesicht zu den ganzen Nicknames zu bekommen, auch wenn es trotzdem nicht gelungen ist mit allen zumindest mal ein paar Worte zu wechseln..... und bevor ich jetzt vergesse.... HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH natürlich auch von mir an König Lausi den ersten|wavey: |supergri 
Einen großen Dank gebührt natürlich auch unserem  Orga Offense /Micha..
haste fein gemacht! !!
Und zu guter Letzt soll natürlich auch unsere Filmcrew Franz und Thomas  genannt werden! !!..... es ist sicher nicht selbstverständlich durch die ganze Republik zu Touren um so einen durchgeknallten Haufen filmisch festzuhalten |rolleyes
Zur Tour an sich ist ja eigentlich schon fast alles gesagt worden. Der Kapitän ist mit seiner Tourstrategie "einmal über den Teich" zu fahren natürlich "all in" gegangen. .. und hat verloren.... kann passieren! !... aber ob dann ne klassische Formel 1 "Dreistop" Strategie zur Zufriedenheit der Gäste beiträgt, sei mal dahin gestellt. ... ich war NICHT zufrieden. .. ein paar mehr Stopps hätten das Bild sicherlich in ein anderes  Licht gerückt, auch wenn dadurch nicht mehr gefangen worden wäre. So hatte das ganze den faden  Geschmack des "zeitabreiten"... so gewinnt man sicherlich keine neuen "Stammgäste "
Am Sonntag  "musste" ich dann ja nochmal zum Fischen auf die Simone in Eckernförde. ... und was soll ich sagen.... Weltklasse  .... Crew natürlich nicht ansatzweise so fröhlich wie auf der Antares, aber dafür durfte ich nach ca 7Std.!!!!!!!! reiner Angelzeit 22 Dorsche zwischen 39 und 68cm und einen 55er Köhler "aus dem Mantel schälen"  
So, nun hoffe ich das ich den einen oder anderen  Hamburger hier auch mal an der Elbe treffe. Bzw sich vielleicht nochmal so eine Gruppe zu einer Kutter Fortsetzung zusammen findet! !
In diesem Sinne erstmal.... Habe fertig! !! |wavey:|wavey:#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Männers!!
> So, dann melde ich hiermit auch mal gesund und munter zurück!
> Die Tour an Sich war natürlich echt klasse!!.... es war schön endlich auch mal ein Gesicht zu den ganzen Nicknames zu bekommen, auch wenn es trotzdem nicht gelungen ist mit allen zumindest mal ein paar Worte zu wechseln..... und bevor ich jetzt vergesse.... HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH natürlich auch von mir an König Lausi den ersten|wavey: |supergri
> Einen großen Dank gebührt natürlich auch unserem Orga Offense /Micha..
> ...


 
........ sauber Daniel, dickes Petri #h


----------



## offense80 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin Daniel, fettes Petri auch von mir....und ein weiterer Beweis, das wir Nordlichter doch angeln können (und das mit den verschenkten Dorschen an die Schwaben doch stimmt :q )


----------



## Reppi (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

So, jetzt bin ich auch wieder "on"...
War wieder mal WELTKLASSE !!#6
Danke , für die Orga !!
Zur Tour als solches, sag ich lieber nichts...nur soviel.......habe noch nie 4 STD gefroren, während die andere Seite in TShirts stand...|evil:|evil::q.
Na dann mal Hacken in Teer; König Lausi und die anderen aus Mittelerde
Und Daniel; ab 15.05. bin ich auch wieder in HH-Hafen am spuken


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Hier könnt ihr mal den Film gucken:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=301939

Viel Spaß dabei ;-)

Und danke an Franz, für tolles und schnelles Schneiden und hochladen!


----------



## Arki2k (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Reppi schrieb:


> ab 15.05. bin ich auch wieder in HH-Hafen am spuken



Da will er sich wieder illegal eine Vorteil erarbeiten.... Du wartest wie alle brav bis zum 16.5. und lässt mir die größen Fische über


----------



## Reppi (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



> Da will er sich wieder illegal eine Vorteil erarbeiten.... Du wartest wie alle brav bis zum 16.5. und lässt mir die größen Fische über



uuuups....|bigeyes


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Petri Daniel; runde Sache ! #a

Wir haben ja am Samstag auch noch genug für Dich drin gelassen..... |uhoh:


----------



## Tositini (28. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

#:Hallo 
und Danke das ich dabei sein bei der super netten Runde der Bordies 3...
hatte Riesen Spaß gehabt.:l
der Film ist Super geworden ...mein Respect Thomas 9904:vik:
Michi dickes Petri.


----------



## offense80 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Hi Torsten, willkommen an Board #h

Montag scheint es wohl etwas ungemütlich zu werden für die Mc Fish Tour. Momentan ist ne 5 in Böen bis 7 gemeldet....bin gespannt ob er da überhaupt raus fährt :c


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Tositini schrieb:


> .mein Respect Thomas 9904:vik:
> .


Der gebührt Franz, der aus meinem Material was sinnvolles schneiden muss - der arme Kerl ;-)


----------



## offense80 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Dir aber auch, das du so schnell unsere Sprache gelernt hast, und man dich so gut verstehen konnte :q


----------



## Nico27 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Hallo zusammen....|wavey:
Echt klasse Video - sieht nach einer Menge Spaß aus!
...das macht Lust auf eine Teilnahme...:l
Daher wollte ich mal vorsichtig nachfragen, ob da schon was in Planung ist?
Hatte selbst schon überlegt mal im Board zu fragen, wer auf ne kleine Tour Lust hat.... #a

Lieben Gruß von der Ostsee


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

|rolleyes





Nico27 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen....|wavey:
> Echt klasse Video - sieht nach einer Menge Spaß aus!
> ...das macht Lust auf eine Teilnahme...:l
> Daher wollte ich mal vorsichtig nachfragen, ob da schon was in Planung ist?
> ...


 
Moin,
unsere nächste Tour geht nach Mommark /Dk....guckst du hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=301893
...wohin es uns danach verschlägt?? Keine Ahnung.#c Evtl. zum "Nordkap" ???!!! #6#6#6

(Was die "Kutterangelei" angeht, so sind viele Mitfahrer hier doch recht enttäuscht (siehe unter "Kuttererlebnisse"), daher haben wir mal solch eine Kleinbbottour hier in's Leben gerufen......)


----------



## offense80 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Was aber NICHT bedeuten soll, das wir GAR NICHT mehr mit einem Kutter raus fahren werden denke ich mal.


----------



## Nico27 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Werde einfach mal den neues Thema aufmachen und einfach fragen, ob wer Lust hat 
..Muss ja keine offizielle Tour werden..:q
Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder ander Lust zusammen auf nen Kutter zu gehen..


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Was aber NICHT bedeuten soll, das wir GAR NICHT mehr mit einem Kutter raus fahren werden denke ich mal.


 

so isses, aber eben abhängig von den gemachten Erfahrungen. 
Wie schon gesagt, die Stimmung war aufgrund der letzten Tour von Fehmarn aus und dem "extremen Ehrgeiz" des Kaptains, der diese "Steilvorlage" für eine gute Werbung nicht genutzt hatte, doch nicht mehr so prall....... #c|rolleyes.......


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Nico27 schrieb:


> Werde einfach mal den neues Thema aufmachen und einfach fragen, ob wer Lust hat
> ..Muss ja keine offizielle Tour werden..:q
> Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder ander Lust zusammen auf nen Kutter zu gehen..


 
Nico, gute Idee.... da finden sich bestimmt einige Mitangler #6


----------



## Franky D (19. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> so isses, aber eben abhängig von den gemachten Erfahrungen.
> Wie schon gesagt, die Stimmung war aufgrund der letzten Tour von Fehmarn aus und dem "extremen Ehrgeiz" des Kaptains, der diese "Steilvorlage" für eine gute Werbung nicht genutzt hatte, doch nicht mehr so prall....... #c|rolleyes.......



Mal ganz von der schlechten medizinischen Versorgung die nur durch den eigens mitgebrachten Medizinmann gesichert werden konnte 

Ich denke mal bei einem Kutter mit motivierteren Kapitän wäre eine erneute Boardi Tour sicher nicht ausgeschlossen vllt sogar wieder mit Hollywood on Board |rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Franky D schrieb:


> Mal ganz von der schlechten medizinischen Versorgung die nur durch den eigens mitgebrachten Medizinmann gesichert werden konnte
> 
> Ich denke mal bei einem Kutter mit motivierteren Kapitän wäre eine erneute Boardi Tour sicher nicht ausgeschlossen vllt sogar wieder mit Hollywood on Board |rolleyes


 
Moin Franky, da stimme ich dir uneingeschränkt zu.......  #6


----------



## offense80 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Zum Glück kennen wir ja jetzt schon so einige Kutter. Und den letzten Filmbeitrag müssten wir doch wohl auch toppen können oder nicht? :q


----------



## Franky D (23. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



offense80 schrieb:


> Zum Glück kennen wir ja jetzt schon so einige Kutter. Und den letzten Filmbeitrag müssten wir doch wohl auch toppen können oder nicht? :q



Das muss definitiv getoppt werden aber das sollte auch nicht schwer werden


----------



## offense80 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Das denke ich auch, zumindest was die Fänge angeht. Denn die Crew die wir zusammen hatten für die Fahrt hat ja zu 100% gepasst. Das war ja fast schon ne Familienfeier


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Moin Männers,
ich glaube die "Fänge" können wir jederzeit toppen.........:q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> ich glaube die "Fänge" können wir jederzeit toppen.........:q:q


 
 Und die Anzahl der 'Stopps' bestimmt auch........


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Und die Anzahl der 'Stopps' bestimmt auch........


 

......... mehr als drei???? Geht das denn???? #c


----------

